# 2014 Relaxed Hair Buddy Thread



## sunnieb (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year Relaxed Beauties!  Let's get this year started right!   Buddy up!  

Please post your stats so a buddy can find you:  
*
How many weeks post are you right now?  

How long are you stretching?  

Any other info?*


Here's the 2013 Buddy Thread as a reference: 2013 Buddies

Also, to the established buddy groups, tag all your members so they can come on over here! 

Hey to my buddies! @Luprisi @baddison @divachyk @DominicanBrazilian82 @Nix08 @Cherry89 @Jobwright


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm here!!!!
Eta: I'm relaxing mid to late April at about 17 weeks post


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi buddies.  First, sorry this is so late, but Babygrowth I am so excited to hear that you have a little one on the way.

I relaxed last Saturday.  I have been really gentle with the section of hair that I had to cut down to an inch.  It is growing back nicely.  I am a slow grower so I am really happy for the inch that I gained in that area during the 16 week stretch.  It is now ear length.  Also, even though I neglected the rest of my hair, it was ok.  No trim needed and still APL.  I won't take that treatment for granted though.  I will be kind to the longer hair too during this stretch.  I plan to relax again on April 26.

How is everyone else doing?   

Babygrowth Angelinhell MissyB Hyacinthe londonfog


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi ChocolateCupcake! Thank you! Me too! Glad to hear that patch is doing better! I decided that I will probably relax in my 2nd trimester because I can't deal with my natural hair. Its too much. I'm starting to not look forward to my wash days and thats not me. I'm getting a sew in in January then in March it will be touch up time!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 31, 2013)

Where my girls at?  On my phone cant tag.  Lol.

Im 7.5 weeks planning on relaxing in February no date set probably before Valentine's Day since a mission for great hair and a banging body are in the works! !!

Suny


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Where my girls at? On my phone cant tag. Lol.
> 
> Im 7.5 weeks planning on relaxing in February no date set probably before Valentine's Day since a mission for great hair and a banging body are in the works! !!
> 
> Suny



Hey buddy!  I'm on a mission for a banging body this year as well. 2013 was a bust for my hair   Therefore, I'm starting over for 2014. 

EnExitStageLeft and Cattypus1 good luck on your transitions. I did a mini chop and cut my hair back down to pixie length.  Relaxer day is this Friday.  

KiWiStyle and SunySydeofLyfe, you guys seem to be relaxing around the same time. 

 Happy New Year's ladies!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Where my girls at?  On my phone cant tag.  Lol.  Im 7.5 weeks planning on relaxing in February no date set probably before Valentine's Day since a mission for great hair and a banging body are in the works! !!  Suny



I'm
Here!!  I'll post my stats in a another post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Hey buddy!  I'm on a mission for a banging body this year as well. 2013 was a bust for my hair   Therefore, I'm starting over for 2014.  EnExitStageLeft and Cattypus1 good luck on your transitions. I did a mini chop and cut my hair back down to pixie length.  Relaxer day is this Friday.  KiWiStyle and SunySydeofLyfe, you guys seem to be relaxing around the same time.  Happy New Year's ladies!



We're in the same page with being fit!  I plan to have the best body of my life starting in 2014...I turn 40 in June and want to show off my newly toned body during my birthday bash!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm 8 weeks 3 days post and plan to texlax the first week in February at 12 weeks post.    I'm ready to be BSL and beyond...LET's GET IT CRACKIN' LADIES!  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm 5 weeks post, I plan on TU in 7 weeks at 12 weeks post. I use ORS no lye now but I'm contemplating switching back to Mizani.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 1, 2014)

xu93texas

Thanks girl! I'mma try to stay sane' because dealing with 2 distinct textures ain't easy . I do however want to see plenty pictures when you relax. I know its going to be bomb. 

As for this challenge. Still in. I ain't leaving. SO......Who want me?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year To All!

sunnieb Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright - let's get after it this year. Go hard or go home. Or, in my athletic slang (former basketball player) -- let's go hard in the paint.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 1, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas  Thanks girl! I'mma try to stay sane' because dealing with 2 distinct textures ain't easy . I do however want to see plenty pictures when you relax. I know its going to be bomb.  As for this challenge. Still in. I ain't leaving. SO......Who want me?



You know you're still part of the crew! Don't play and don't give up- like me  You're almost I yr post and your hair seems to be thriving!


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi im new to this thread.  I am 3 weeks post relaxer,  I will be highlighting half of my head again. And maybe adding layers For volume. 
Im hair drying weekly, cause I exercise 3 times a week.*
How many weeks post are you right now? *  3 weeks*

How long are you stretching? * 10-12 weeks*

Any other info?* I have low porosity hair and I need help with Deep cond. and a great detangler. A lot of shedding occurs sometimes.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 1, 2014)

PrettyinPink001, welcome!!  Do you have a buddy?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 1, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Where my girls at?  On my phone cant tag.  Lol.
> 
> Im 7.5 weeks planning on relaxing in February no date set probably before Valentine's Day since a mission for great hair and a banging body are in the works! !!
> 
> Suny



me and you til the world blow up!  i am right on schedule with you!  and i am working on getting my body in order too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 1, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> We're in the same page with being fit!  I plan to have the best body of my life starting in 2014...I turn 40 in June and want to show off my newly toned body during my birthday bash!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



invite me!  i would love to come!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 1, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Thanks girl! I'mma try to stay sane' because dealing with 2 distinct textures ain't easy . I do however want to see plenty pictures when you relax. I know its going to be bomb.
> 
> As for this challenge. Still in. I ain't leaving. SO......Who want me?



love your avatar!


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm 10 weeks post and plan to relax January 25th. I'll be 13 weeks post at that time.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 1, 2014)

How many weeks post are you right now? Im 5 days post

How long are you stretching? 16wks, I want to relaxed around March 25.


----------



## MissyB (Jan 1, 2014)

I relaxed at a salon on December 7th. Motions Regular was used, I'm going to ask the stylist to use another type next time because it burns when it's time for her to rinse out. I never had that problem with my initial relaxer (at another salon) or using box relaxers. The two times that I went to my current salon for touch ups it burned. I don't have actual scalp burns but it's tender for a few days to a week, which I don't think is normal. 

10 weeks will be Feb 15th, I'm considering going until March 1st. That'll be 12 weeks. Any buddies planning on relaxing around that time.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 1, 2014)

divachyk said:


> @PrettyinPink001, welcome!!  Do you have a buddy?


divachyk no I dont. I'm a newbie


----------



## JudithO (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey Ladies... cheering you on.... I'm 9 weeks post but don't know when I'm relaxing... 

1. Joico Moisture balm makes my 9 week post hair feel like 4 weeks post.. heheee..
2. I'm still shedding much more than normal so I plan to clean my diet, drink lots of water, take vitamins and back off relaxer for the next couple weeks... Depending on how well that goes, I may decide to transition... Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 1, 2014)

shortdub78

HEY HUN!. Thank you soooo much!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, ladies 

Please post your stats so a buddy can find you: 

*How many weeks post are you right now? *Will be 3 weeks this Saturday (Jan. 4)

*How long are you stretching? *I'm aiming for 12-16 weeks, so in March or April

*Any other info? *I'm a former natural veteran (6 years), completely new to the world of healthy relaxed hair. I did my own virgin relaxer, and will definitely be a self-relaxer. My goals are to hit BSL/MBL this year, and WL-Whip 2015, but I seem to suffer from sudden bouts of scissor happiness and I need to be stopped .
Hair stats are: 3c/4a/4b , medium and thick strands, high density
I already have one relaxed buddy coolsista-paris  , and eagerly waiting to grow my relaxed family


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys!!! Im still waiting for a relaxed buddy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2014)

PrettyinPink001, I will be getting a touch up around 13 Feb. If I count your weeks correctly, you should be getting a touch up sometime the week after, right?  All of my buds (listed below) are on different relaxer schedules but we remain grouped together. You can buddy up with me/us since my and your schedules are coinciding. 

sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright


----------



## baddison (Jan 2, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Happy New Year Relaxed Beauties!  Let's get this year started right!   Buddy up!
> 
> Please post your stats so a buddy can find you:
> *
> ...



sunnieb, thanks for starting this new thread!!  My replies above.....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> me and you til the world blow up!  i am right on schedule with you!  and i am working on getting my body in order too!



Lets do it! !! I ate good yesterday now im trying to plan for good healthy eating and lots of hair growth.  We winning in 2k14! !

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> invite me!  i would love to come!



You bet!  I'll IM you when I send out save the date, invitations OR EVITES!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## danysedai (Jan 2, 2014)

How many weeks post are you right now? 9 weeks, I wanted to relax at 8 as long stretches have not been good to me but I suffered a setback a few months ago and my once very thick hair has become thinner. So I will atempt to stretch a bit.

How long are you stretching? 10 or 12 weeks, no more than that.

Any other info? Because of my setback (moisture overload) I am on a protein kick! I was MBL but I've been cutting the thin bone straight ends for months now and I'm at BSL. My goal for 2014 is very full thick MBL hair.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2014)

danysedai, make sure you don't tip too far on the protein side.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 2, 2014)

Im in! 
My answers:
How many weeks post are you right now? 6 weeks

How long are you stretching? 10-12 weeks BUT this is my first relaxer after being natural, so Im not sure how long I can stretch safely.  Im thinking 12 weeks is about right.

Any other info? SL trying to finally make it to APL, PSing my way there (buns/updos) hopefully this year!  Also looking for a new relaxer, I used ORS when I did my virgin relaxer and that ish was horrible .


----------



## ckisland (Jan 2, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Im in!
> My answers:
> How many weeks post are you right now? 6 weeks
> 
> ...


 
I'll be your buddy!! I'm newly relaxed too . I had to relax my hair twice to get close to the results I wanted, but I do wish it was straighter. I used Optimum and was planning to use ORS next time. Why did ORS go wrong?? Are you going to do a corrective?


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 2, 2014)

divachyk said:


> PrettyinPink001, I will be getting a touch up around 13 Feb. If I count your weeks correctly, you should be getting a touch up sometime the week after, right?  All of my buds (listed below) are on different relaxer schedules but we remain grouped together. You can buddy up with me/us since my and your schedules are coinciding.
> 
> sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright



Ok cool,  let's begin!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Naphy (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok guys I'm in this time !
Here are my infos :


How many weeks post are you right now? 
I am 10-11 weeks post relaxer.

How long are you stretching? 
I plan on stretching until my birthday, ie in May. I will be then about 7 months post ! Every stretch period always me to retain a lot of growth ! 

Any other info?
I am now wear a full weave with a silk base closure on top. This protective style is the bomb dot com trust me !


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 3, 2014)

How many weeks post are you right now? *I'm 2 wks post*

How long are you stretching? *I'm newly relaxed so I'm not sure how long I should stretch. My stylist says because of my very coily hair, I should relax every 8 wks but I'm going to go about 9 wks and increase an extra week after every TU to see how far I can go.
*


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey buddies! Here are my relaxer pics. 

Sorry if the pics are huge!!

@KiWiStyle, @shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft, @SunySydeofLyfe, @Cattypus1

I'm off schedule with you guys, but I'm still going to hang out with you. No more long stretches and no more talk of transitioning from me. I freaking love my cut!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 3, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I'll be your buddy!! I'm newly relaxed too . I had to relax my hair twice to get close to the results I wanted, but I do wish it was straighter. I used Optimum and was planning to use ORS next time. Why did ORS go wrong?? Are you going to do a corrective?



ckisland hey lady!!   I felt that the ORS was a bit harsh on my hair, left it flat with no body.  I don't think I need to do a corrective but I lost a lot of hair with that relaxer.   I know some people swear by it though! Next time I plan to use Nairobi brand relaxer or Silk Elements.

How long do you think you will go between relaxers?  Do you protective style?  What is your goal length? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2014)

I love it too! Amazingly gorgeous xu93texas


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 3, 2014)

@xu93texas

THAT HAIR IS LAID MISS LADY! I  it. How often will you be getting a relaxer?


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2014)

divachyk,
 Thank you! 

EnExitStageLeft, 
 Thank you, too! I'm going to relax every 10-11 weeks this year. I'm actually going to try to rock my hair out more instead of hiding up under wigs all the time.  I probably wear wigs during weeks 7-11 of my stretch (you know when the sides and back start kinking up )


----------



## ckisland (Jan 3, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> hey lady!!   I felt that the ORS was a bit harsh on my hair, left it flat with no body.  I don't think I need to do a corrective but I lost a lot of hair with that relaxer.   I know some people swear by it though! Next time I plan to use Nairobi brand relaxer or Silk Elements.
> 
> How long do you think you will go between relaxers?  Do you protective style?  What is your goal length? Sorry for all the questions



Oh No!!! I'm sorry to hear that . We had the exact opposite problem with our first relaxers. Relaxing made me realize that my strands are thicker than I thought they were. Although Optimum wasn't strong enough for me to get the results I wanted, I had almost no breakage (even after using it at the full time twice) and would suggest it for someone with normal-fine strands .

I'm planning to stretch for at least 12-16 weeks, but after my first touch up I'll see about possibly stretching longer. I PS when I'm at home , because when I'm out I want my hair either down or in a ponytail. I know this is backwards, but once my hair gets longer I'll probably end up bunning a good bit. I'm not a fan of how my buns look at this length. My 2014 goal is MBL but my ultimate goal is Hip .


----------



## ckisland (Jan 3, 2014)

xu93texas ,  O. M. G your hair is gawgeous!!!!!!! I'm not into short hair like that, but your hair is so fly


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2014)

ckisland, thank you lady!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 3, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Oh No!!! I'm sorry to hear that . We had the exact opposite problem with our first relaxers. Relaxing made me realize that my strands are thicker than I thought they were. Although Optimum wasn't strong enough for me to get the results I wanted, I had almost no breakage (even after using it at the full time twice) and would suggest it for someone with normal-fine strands .
> 
> I'm planning to stretch for at least 12-16 weeks, but after my first touch up I'll see about possibly stretching longer. I PS when I'm at home , because when I'm out I want my hair either down or in a ponytail. I know this is backwards, but once my hair gets longer I'll probably end up bunning a good bit. I'm not a fan of how my buns look at this length. My 2014 goal is MBL but my ultimate goal is Hip .



Hmm I may look into Optimum then! I do have fine strands, which is why I think ORS killed them lol. Live and learn. 

I TOTALLY understand the PSing at home thing LOL!  I hate how my hair looks all bunned up but it's really the best thing for my fine strands, to be protected and put away.  My 2014 goal is BSL; I'm hovering between SL and APL now.  So that may be a bit ambitious but Im still gonna aim for it  !!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2014)

xu93texas, I looked at your pics on my cell phone earlier...I had to come up in here and look at that hurrr on my laptop. Let me just say this again - your hair is alladat! *two snaps and duck lips*


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2014)

divachyk said:


> xu93texas, I looked at your pics on my cell phone earlier...I had to come up in here and look at that hurrr on my laptop. Let me just say this again - your hair is alladat! *two snaps and duck lips*



You are so sweet! Thank you!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hey buddies! Here are my relaxer pics.  Sorry if the pics are huge!!  @KiWiStyle, @shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft, @SunySydeofLyfe, @Cattypus1  I'm off schedule with you guys, but I'm still going to hang out with you. No more long stretches and no more talk of transitioning from me. I freaking love my cut!



It's GORGEOUS!!! We're not far off, I'm relaxing in 3 weeks so I'm happy you're sticking around with our group!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's GORGEOUS!!! We're not far off, I'm relaxing in 3 weeks so I'm happy you're sticking around with our group!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks! I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2014)

Still waiting for a buddy.: (


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2014)

*How many weeks post are you right now?* *Will be 6 weeks post tomorrow. 
*
*How long are you stretching? **27 weeks of stretching 21 weeks to go*

Any other info? Hmmmm......2X per week with Kera Care Hydrating shampoo. For the next 6 weeks i will be using DE Silkening Spray Treatment on wash days. Since it's medium protein i dont need to use any other product. I'm in about 10 challenges this year. 

I need a buddy preferably someone doing a long stretch like me.....anybody out there?????


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hey buddies! Here are my relaxer pics.
> 
> Sorry if the pics are huge!!
> 
> ...



Your hair looks good! !!

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 3, 2014)

lamaria211

You can join our group. 

It is me...xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl. It a heap of us, but the more the merrier


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lamaria211
> 
> You can join our group.
> 
> It is me...xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl. It a heap of us, but the more the merrier



Yaaaaay somebody loves me. I'm in ladies


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe, 
Thank you!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2014)

lamaria211, 

Welcome to the gang


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 4, 2014)

I need a buddy!

I'm about 6months post, relaxing next week. From here on out, I plan to touch up every 12 wks, this stretch was just an experiment.

I'm doing my own TU for the first time and I need guidance, yall! I wanna use the half and half method. Any good blog posts or yt vids?


----------



## Morrighan (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure if anybody wants to buddy with me? I'm a long term stretcher mostly out of laziness. I'm 30 weeks post and plan on texlaxing in a couple of weeks. After that I'll probably stretch for another 7 months or so


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 4, 2014)

Morrighan....i'm a long term stretcher too and i'm already 6 weeks post as of today. maybe i can lengthen my stretch and catch up to you. What'd you say?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 4, 2014)

Id love to join but don't know how long I will be committed to this stretch. I end in February so far.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Morrighan (Jan 5, 2014)

PureSilver sounds good to me


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lamaria211
> 
> You can join our group.
> 
> It is me...xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl. It a heap of us, but the more the merrier



Lol at heap...love it. Well ladies ive been neglecting my hair time to grind I want mbl in 2014. Lets get it! !!

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hey buddies! Here are my relaxer pics.
> 
> Sorry if the pics are huge!!
> 
> ...



that is too cute!  i love it!  since you got a short cut, you can still relax with us in Feb?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lol at heap...love it. Well ladies ive been neglecting my hair time to grind I want mbl in 2014. Lets get it! !!
> 
> Suny



i had so much shed hair!  i had to break out the denman brush to remove the rest and that was after i used the detangling comb.  i trimmed my ends. i really need to work on moisturizing my new growth.  i just cowashed yesterday, but for my next wash i will shampoo and dc.  i want Apl hair this year!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i had so much shed hair!  i had to break out the denman brush to remove the rest and that was after i used the detangling comb.  i trimmed my ends. i really need to work on moisturizing my new growth.  i just cowashed yesterday, but for my next wash i will shampoo and dc.  i want Apl hair this year!



I'm sorry you're bringing in the new year with a rough start but at least you know what to do in the future.  I too need to get better with moisturizing my NG.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lol at heap...love it. Well ladies ive been neglecting my hair time to grind I want mbl in 2014. Lets get it! !!  Suny



You are definitely not alone on this one.  I wash and DC when I absolutist need to and now I have long gray hairs popping up everywhere because I'm too lazy to do a henndigo treatment.  I've gotta get out of this winter slump before I'm bald, ugh!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> that is too cute!  i love it!  since you got a short cut, you can still relax with us in Feb?



The shortest length of time I'll go between relaxers is 8 weeks. My goal is to stretch 10-11 weeks rocking this short cut while growing it out. 
I'm going to see how my ng behaves. I may relax at 8 weeks on Feb.28. We'll see.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

lamaria211 SunySydeofLyfe KiWiStyle xu93texas shortdub78 Cattypus1 Altruisticoam soonergirl

As I sit hear with this fenugeek prepoo, I think to myself......WHY IN THE BLOODY H.E.DoubleHockeySticks DID I PUT THIS MESS ON MY HAIR?! I don't feel like messin' in this head and I should've rode that blowout out another week. 

#WhoaIsMe #Ain'tNobodyGotTimeForThis #DoingAnotherBlowout #<---YAS.GAWD.TO.DAT'


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

Saludable84, do you have a group yet?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, do you have a group yet?



No

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright....let's welcome Saludable84!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2014)

Saludable84 Hey Girl, glad to be buddied up with you


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

What are your hair goals for this year? PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84.

Mine are: thicken my ends & trim proactively vs. reactively. I'm not attempting to reach any particular length at this time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't know Saludable84 was looking for a group . Joker didn't tell me nuffin' 

Your're going to love it here chica'!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

Girl, you are a mess! 
How are you going to style your hair this week? 
EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

xu93texas

Just a light blow out and then bun. I start work again tomorrow. So I need something practical and simple.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I didn't know Saludable84 was looking for a group . Joker didn't tell me nuffin'   Your're going to love it here chica'!



Girl I been looking since last year. 

Hey buddies!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lamaria211 SunySydeofLyfe KiWiStyle xu93texas shortdub78 Cattypus1 Altruisticoam soonergirl
> 
> As I sit hear with this fenugeek prepoo, I think to myself......WHY IN THE BLOODY H.E.DoubleHockeySticks DID I PUT THIS MESS ON MY HAIR?! I don't feel like messin' in this head and I should've rode that blowout out another week.
> 
> #WhoaIsMe #Ain'tNobodyGotTimeForThis #DoingAnotherBlowout #<---YAS.GAWD.TO.DAT'



just had to play it huh?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 5, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright Saludable84

Hey buds!

Divachyck - my goal for 2014 is retention!   I've been in the hair game much too long to only be at BSL.  I tend to get hair lazy and just go with the flow. My hair can't take that. 

I simply can't wear my hair out daily. I also got back into sealing my ends with oil. Not sure why I stopped.  

I'm going to stick with washing my hair 3x a week (cowash, dc, and honey wash) because that's what my hair demands in order to thrive. I've tried every other way around it,so I've got to stay on it.

I don't want to be stuck at this same length at the end of this year.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> just had to play it huh?



Girl I have no idea what I was thinking. I should've left it alone lol.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Girl I have no idea what I was thinking. I should've left it alone lol.



You were bored. It's ok. It happens to the best of us. As long as it doesn't result in a setback.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

Saludable84

Hair Boredom will get you everytime smh.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211







Smh.....this pic saids it all.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211  Smh.....this pic saids it all.



H. A. M.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lamaria211 SunySydeofLyfe KiWiStyle xu93texas shortdub78 Cattypus1 Altruisticoam soonergirl
> 
> As I sit hear with this fenugeek prepoo, I think to myself......WHY IN THE BLOODY H.E.DoubleHockeySticks DID I PUT THIS MESS ON MY HAIR?! I don't feel like messin' in this head and I should've rode that blowout out another week.
> 
> #WhoaIsMe #Ain'tNobodyGotTimeForThis #DoingAnotherBlowout #<---YAS.GAWD.TO.DAT'



Tell me about this prepoo...lol...I bought some fenugreek cause of this board over a month ago and in the cupboard it sits! !!

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

@Saludable84

More like S.H.A.M smh. I can't with this head. I'm going DC, Detangle, Stretch and lay it to the gods. May the strength of Eco Styler be with me and this hair tomorrow. 

@SunySydeofLyfe

It was bomb.com. I will pm with the full run down of what I did.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, divachyk

My goal this year is to get thicker ends. It was actually my end of 2014 goal, but I might actually reach it sooner. I am seeing progress and this is mostly from just keeping the ends away completely and using ceramides on my ends. Also, air drying has been helping, but I still don't care for it. Nevertheless, I will incorporate it more this year.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

PureSilver, can you and Morrighan team up with Honey Bee if she still needs a bud?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft....cute. What's the "S" in the HAM?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

divachyk

*S**TTY lol


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft, I first thought that but was like um, maybe it stands for "stupid". Never mind me. I am a bit late to the party some days.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

divachyk 

me and you both girl lol.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 5, 2014)

@ EnExitStageLeft   did you get my PM and email?


----------



## baddison (Jan 6, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> @PrettyinPink001 @divachyk, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright  @Saludable84
> 
> Hey buds!
> 
> ...




@PrettyinPink001 @divachyk, @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright

sunnieb I know what you mean.  I feel like I'm not making any progress either.  I've been at this for so long and I dont even think I'm BSL yet.  Havent taken any updated shots cause I don't feel any change.

But I've come this far...so I might as well hold on a little while longer. This year, I think I'm gonna find a sylist to get my 3 touchups done.  My arms are just tired self-relaxing.  I'll focus on maintenance and some thicker ends for 2014.


Saludable84 Welcome to the team!!!!  We are stretchers, and you're gonna have a blast with us!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 6, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hey buddy!  I'm on a mission for a banging body this year as well. 2013 was a bust for my hair   Therefore, I'm starting over for 2014.  EnExitStageLeft and Cattypus1 good luck on your transitions. I did a mini chop and cut my hair back down to pixie length.  Relaxer day is this Friday.  KiWiStyle and SunySydeofLyfe, you guys seem to be relaxing around the same time.  Happy New Year's ladies!



Thanks, I'm still mostly relaxed so I'm going to hang around till y'all kick me out. I'm six months post and just did my second "touch up" with Chi Enviro.  I can't wait to see what my hair will be like when the unrelaxed hair is longer than the relaxed hair.  I have had a couple of chops to try and get this mess cleaned up. I'm a WIP.  Good luck, ladies.  I know I'm a little late but happy new year!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 6, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hey buddies! Here are my relaxer pics.  Sorry if the pics are huge!!  @KiWiStyle, @shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft, @SunySydeofLyfe, @Cattypus1  I'm off schedule with you guys, but I'm still going to hang out with you. No more long stretches and no more talk of transitioning from me. I freaking love my cut!



I freakin love your cut, too!    Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2014)

baddison said:


> @PrettyinPink001 @divachyk, @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright sunnieb I know what you mean.  I feel like I'm not making any progress either.  I've been at this for so long and I dont even think I'm BSL yet.  Havent taken any updated shots cause I don't feel any change.  But I've come this far...so I might as well hold on a little while longer. This year, I think I'm gonna find a sylist to get my 3 touchups done.  My arms are just tired self-relaxing.  I'll focus on maintenance and some thicker ends for 2014. Saludable84 Welcome to the team!!!!  We are stretchers, and you're gonna have a blast with us!!



I feel you ladies on this one.  I feel like my hair has been at a standstill but it is growing some.  I'm claiming substantial growth in 2014 but I do want to cut a few inches off my bonelaxed ends...they're driving me nuts.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Jan 6, 2014)

How many ladies in here use texturizer vs relaxers? Is one healthier/better than the other? 

How is it different from texlax?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft - I'm sorry, but   your facial expression is killing me!

I wanted to give you a hug and tell you it'll be alright.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2014)

baddison said:


> I know what you mean.  I feel like I'm not making any progress either.  I've been at this for so long and I dont even think I'm BSL yet.  *Havent taken any updated shots cause I don't feel any change*.
> 
> But I've come this far...so I might as well hold on a little while longer. This year, I think I'm gonna find a sylist to get my 3 touchups done.  My arms are just tired self-relaxing.  I'll focus on maintenance and some thicker ends for 2014.
> 
> Welcome to the team!!!!  We are stretchers, and you're gonna have a blast with us!!



baddison Hmmm, I don't take update/length shots at all!  I used to take pics every week!

Maybe I also need to make a point to do more length checks and update my Fotki.  I used to stay on track my seeing my hair more often.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2014)

@sunnieb

Girl I needed that hug. I manage to get through it pretty easy, so I guess I can't complain. I beat it into submission with my scarf lol


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 6, 2014)

divachyk said:


> @PureSilver, can you and @Morrighan team up with Honey Bee if she still needs a bud?


Where y'all at? 

re: my first self-administered TU. I begged my mother to come over and supervise.  I wash my hair in the sink, so I was gonna do the front half first. Jen at Just Grow Already covers the undone half in a shower cap secured with the little metal clips. Is that a good idea?  

This is stressing me out. I wish I had a stylist I trust to do chemical services.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> @ EnExitStageLeft   did you get my PM and email?



@PureSilver

sure did. I emailed/pm'ed you back. I hope you received the email. That thing has been giving me major issues.


----------



## Morrighan (Jan 7, 2014)

PureSilver Honey Bee I've not done the half and half method before. I'm too afraid to try myself. My shower has a detachable hose so I usually wash my hair with that when doing relaxers. I wouldn't use metal clips though because that will react with the relaxer if it touches accidentally. How would you rinse the back without it getting to the hair you've already done? I've seen youtubers do it left to right rather than front to back.

I'm preparing to relax next week. Usually I use ors but after reading the comments about it on here I'm not sure. I have noticed it leaves my hair a bit flat but I thought all relaxers did that didn't realise it was just that brand. Traycee just did a review of motions which I might try. I would have to order it online since I live in the UK and shops in my city have limited choice for relaxers. I also need to do hard protein tomorrow but know I'm running low on aphogee 2 step :-(


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 7, 2014)

I've used motions for years when i was relaxed before going natural and then relaxing again recently. I didn't know much about hair care or relaxers then and thought Motions was the bizniz, but i now realise i was using the super strength   which did make my hair more than bone straight (is that even possible) but i made my hair super thin too. The strength was just too strong for my fine strands.

If i ever decide to self relax i would do side to side method if doing the half and half; i believe its so much easier to rinse the section that is done first and you have more control. Morrighan honeybee


----------



## ckisland (Jan 7, 2014)

Saludable84 , I don't know how I missed that you were looking for a buddy . You've helped me so much!!! I would have loved to be one of your buddies .

naturalagain2 , do you have a buddy??? I thought I had asked before but I may have just typed out a post and forgot to submit it . 

coolsista-paris tapioca_pudding, how are y'all doing?? I cowashed for the first time Sunday, and I haven't noticed any flaky scalp . Shampooing was probably exacerbating my dry scalp issue. Duh


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 8, 2014)

Morrighan said:


> @PureSilver @Honey Bee I've not done the half and half method before. I'm too afraid to try myself. My shower has a detachable hose so I usually wash my hair with that when doing relaxers. *I wouldn't use metal clips though because that will react with the relaxer if it touches accidentally*. How would you rinse the back without it getting to the hair you've already done? *I've seen youtubers do it left to right rather than front to back.
> *





PureSilver said:


> If i ever decide to self relax *i would do side to side method if doing the half and half;* i believe its so much easier to rinse the section that is done first and you have more control. @Morrighan @honeybee









Morrighan, PureSilver, I decided to do the half-and-half method this time because I have 6 mos. of new growth to get through. I don't think I'm able to move fast enough to do it all in the allocated time. This is how she rinses it out, front and back. It makes more sense to me than the other way because it seems more difficult to keep a 'side-by-side half' dry. As far as keeping the front half protected while I'm rinsing out the back, I was just gonna slather it in neutralizer and French Perm Stabilizer (Roux makes my hair hard) and maybe cover with a shower cap. My sink has a detachable hose, so I'm able to control the stream of water.

I know that metal reacts badly with the chemicals in relaxers. You can see how she does it in this vid, but they end up on the inside of the plastic cap, not in contact with the relaxer.

I don't wash or relax in the shower because I have sensitive skin. I was forced to use the tub once and I just knelt next to the tub and pulled the hose down.  I can't imagine trying to keep the relaxer off of my whole body, I would freak totally out. 

Protein treatment tonight. Maybe I'll practice my half-and-half rinsing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 8, 2014)

I keep staring at this henna and indigo.....STRAIGHT UP READY! EEEEEPPPPPP!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I keep staring at this henna and indigo.....STRAIGHT UP READY! EEEEEPPPPPP!



Girl me too.  I say everyday that I'm going to mix it but then find a million and 1 ways why I don't have time.  Meanwhile, my grays popping, locking and dropping all over the place.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 8, 2014)

ckisland,

Yeah girl. But we all still help each other anyway so ill still be here giving bits and pieces of my brain as usual.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 8, 2014)

sunnieb  Happy New Year!

How many weeks post are you right now? I'm 12 weeks and counting

How long are you stretching?  Normally 16 weeks

Any other info? I'm my hair worst enemy.  I stretched for two years and 6 months, relaxed in July 2012 and wasn't happy with the results.  I chopped off my relaxed ends yesterday and will be texlaxing from now on.  I've revamped my regime and have formulated a product that might be just what the doctor ordered.  I am giving myself until January 2015, if I'm still not happy, I think I'm going to stop caring about the health of my hair, cut it off and wear big earrings.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 8, 2014)

ckisland Hey lady!  Im doing pretty good... Ive just been keeping my hair moist and clipped up.  My newgrowth isnt giving me too much static but Im only 7 weeks post.  Trying to decide what is the best time to relax.

I bought some AOHSR to add to my arsenal; I didn't have a DC that was purely moisture.  I've actually been using it to moisturize my ends and sealing with Kiehl's argan oil.  My ends feel SO amazing!! I have to be careful  not to overmoisturize, but since I did that henna treatment I think I expereinced a tiny bit of protein overload; my hair was feeling hard and dry.  So hopefully a quick DC with the AOHSR will get me back right!  

Im glad your scalp issues are fading! This dry arse weather will give anyone the blues....


----------



## Morrighan (Jan 8, 2014)

Honey Bee I see what you mean about the front to back method. That would work. I've texlaxed all in one go after being 7 months post before so I'll stick to that rather than half and half. I also stand over the tub rather than in it when rinsing the relaxer out. PureSilver Did you ever try motions in regular? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 8, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @Morrighan, @PureSilver, I decided to do the half-and-half method this time because I have 6 mos. of new growth to get through. I don't think I'm able to move fast enough to do it all in the allocated time. This is how she rinses it out, front and back. It makes more sense to me than the other way because it seems more difficult to keep a 'side-by-side half' dry. *As far as keeping the front half protected while I'm rinsing out the back, I was just gonna slather it in neutralizer and French Perm Stabilizer (Roux makes my hair hard) and maybe cover with a shower cap.* My sink has a detachable hose, so I'm able to control the stream of water.
> 
> I know that metal reacts badly with the chemicals in relaxers. You can see how she does it in this vid, but they end up on the inside of the plastic cap, not in contact with the relaxer.
> 
> ...


 
This.  Since switching to lye i've been doing half and half (front and back) to ensure equal processing time and plus i don't work fast enough.  I do the front first because it is easier to lean over the sink and rinse.  I then apply the protein condish or neutralizer and let it sit on my hair while covered with a cap.  While the front is neutralizing, i then relax the back half.  So far this has worked well for me.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 8, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ckisland Hey lady!  Im doing pretty good... Ive just been keeping my hair moist and clipped up.  My newgrowth isnt giving me too much static but Im only 7 weeks post.  Trying to decide what is the best time to relax.
> 
> I bought some AOHSR to add to my arsenal; I didn't have a DC that was purely moisture.  I've actually been using it to moisturize my ends and sealing with Kiehl's argan oil.  My ends feel SO amazing!! I have to be careful  not to overmoisturize, but since I did that henna treatment I think I expereinced a tiny bit of protein overload; my hair was feeling hard and dry.  So hopefully a quick DC with the AOHSR will get me back right!
> 
> Im glad your scalp issues are fading! This dry arse weather will give anyone the blues....



It's awesome to here that things are going smoothly. And way to recover from that protein overload!!! We can't be playing around  Oh my goodness, I'm glad my scalp is doing fine right now. Not only was it flaking, it was tender too . But now I don't know how often I should shampoo. I would like to continue a flake free life, but I need to make sure my scalps clean. Maybe I should give it another week and then poo? Or maybe try an ACV rinse? Hmmmm


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 8, 2014)

ckisland Girl I know, I was so worried about that protein overload like, I cant HAVE no issues!   RE: how often to shampoo, I say play it by ear. Maybe first try alternating cowashing and shampooing to see what results you get, then add more of either one depending on how it goes.  So if you get flakes right away then maybe cowash two weeks in a row then shampoo.. Have you ever done an ACV rinse before?  Did it do anything to your hair?  If not, hell, try that too.   Just trial and error but I don't think the results will be disastrous.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 8, 2014)

Morrighan said:


> Honey Bee I see what you mean about the front to back method. That would work. I've texlaxed all in one go after being 7 months post before so I'll stick to that rather than half and half. I also stand over the tub rather than in it when rinsing the relaxer out. PureSilver Did you ever try motions in regular? If so how did it turn out?



Morrighan i don't remember if i did but i also tried the herbal motions and my hair hated it.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 8, 2014)

tapioca_pudding, We got goals to achieve!! Can't be playing around with no dang setbacks . Okay. I'm done being hyped up  . I've done a couple ACV rinses while natural and never had a bad experience with them. I'll definitely be trying that . And better to try in now vs. when I have several more weeks of new growth.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 9, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> @PrettyinPink001 @divachyk, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright  @Saludable84
> 
> Hey buds!
> 
> ...


  When you co wash, what products do you use? Its like trial and error for me now.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 9, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft;19479503xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211
Trying to quote a quote....

Im super hair lazy its been about two weeks and I haven't touched my hair. ..it will be so sad to lose my little progress but I'm hair tired! !! Help me...I need some encouragement. The thought of a two step protein treatment. .in and out of the shower sounds so gawd awful right now! !!

Suny


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> EnExitStageLeft;19479503xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 Trying to quote a quote....  Im super hair lazy its been about two weeks and I haven't touched my hair. ..it will be so sad to lose my little progress but I'm hair tired! !! Help me...I need some encouragement. The thought of a two step protein treatment. .in and out of the shower sounds so gawd awful right now! !!  Suny



Girl, ain't nobody got time for setbacks in 2014! Get yourself up and go do your hair.   I don't want to hear about no setbacks- I had enough of them in 2013.   Of course, I'm saying this with love


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> EnExitStageLeft;19479503xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 Trying to quote a quote....  Im super hair lazy its been about two weeks and I haven't touched my hair. ..it will be so sad to lose my little progress but I'm hair tired! !! Help me...I need some encouragement. The thought of a two step protein treatment. .in and out of the shower sounds so gawd awful right now! !!  Suny



I know I can't be of any help because I'm in the same exact hair slump.  I haven't done a 2-step protein treatment or a henndigo treatment in forever.  I was suppose to wash and DC yesterday but I CW'ed instead.  I'm hoping the both of us get out of this lazy hair mood really soo before it's too late.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 317537 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm late to the game. I'm 12 weeks post relaxing next week when I'm 13.  I'm usually a long stretcher out of laziness.  I hate self relaxing do I'd do it about 3X per year. Went to a stylist for the first time in Oct for a TU as a gift to myself for taking my boards.  He used Mizani. I'm going back next week for another TU.  I love lurking and reading everyone's stories. I'm in between MBL and WL and I henndigo regularly to get rid of pesky temple grays. I also take viviscal and just got a nutribullet to make green smoothies in the new year. If anyone wants to be buddies I'm in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> EnExitStageLeft;19479503xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 Trying to quote a quote....  Im super hair lazy its been about two weeks and I haven't touched my hair. ..it will be so sad to lose my little progress but I'm hair tired! !! Help me...I need some encouragement. The thought of a two step protein treatment. .in and out of the shower sounds so gawd awful right now! !!  Suny


Girl, we gon have to encourage each other.  I have just been trying to wash my hair for the last three days and haven't been able to make myself do it.  I was almost there two days ago and when I turned on my shower the pipes were frozen.  We were in the deep freeze for a couple of days but sub-zeros are gone now.  Hair is still unwashed, though...LOL.  SMH


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, we gon have to encourage each other.  I have just been trying to wash my hair for the last three days and haven't been able to make myself do it.  I was almost there two days ago and when I turned on my shower the pipes were frozen.  We were in the deep freeze for a couple of days but sub-zeros are gone now.  Hair is still unwashed, though...LOL.  SMH



The cold weather make people lazy, especially going in and out of the shower.  I have no excuse though, it's nice and toasty in my house, plus I've been in this mood since it was warm outside.  I do just enough to prevent a setback...I have got to do better....WE have got to do better guys.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 9, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, we gon have to encourage each other.  I have just been trying to wash my hair for the last three days and haven't been able to make myself do it.  I was almost there two days ago and when I turned on my shower the pipes were frozen.  We were in the deep freeze for a couple of days but sub-zeros are gone now.  Hair is still unwashed, though...LOL.  SMH



Its cold as hezzy! ! We can do this we are on a journey and we best take the right path or we will surely regret it. I'm doing a 2 step tonight. ...maybe! !

Suny


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 9, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, divachyk

I cleaned my closet with all my hair products.

I moved my relaxer and relaxing products ALLLLLL the way to the back.

Is that bad?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, divachyk
> 
> I cleaned my closet with all my hair products.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you may need a transitioning buddy


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 9, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I cleaned my closet with all my hair products.
> 
> I moved my relaxer and relaxing products ALLLLLL the way to the back.
> 
> Is that bad?



My relaxer products are at the back of my closet too. 

I only dig 'em out 2-3x a year.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 9, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> It sounds like you may need a transitioning buddy



Nooooooo!  We just got her!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 9, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Nooooooo!  We just got her!


. Lol. I'm not going far. I'm still addicted. Just getting better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 9, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe

I'm horribly hair lazy. We're going to do better this year though .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> I'm horribly hair lazy. We're going to do better this year though .



I still didn't do my hair. ..so sad...tomorrow or tomorrow's tomorrow. ...lol. I'm going to length check first to get motivated! !!!

Suny


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2014)

Saludable84! Great job at cleaning your closet  We just got you is right.


----------



## nappytherapy (Jan 10, 2014)

1 week post, I relaxed Jan 1. 2014...I was natural for 7.5 yrs and decided to relax. I plan on stretching my relaxer, next relaxer date will be June 1, 2014. I need buddies 

ETA I will change my siggy when I get home later today.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft;xu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211

Well I am sitting under the dryer with the 2 step on my head....how about I didnt have enough  I starting putting it on my head and half way thru there wasnt anymore! When I grabbed the bottle I was thinking this is plenty.....fugggggg.....I am just going to hope I was able to smooth enough throughout my hair to have a sufficient treatment.....dang!!!! lol...Its kinda what I get cause I didnt want to do it in the first place!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe

BEEN THERE! 

Do you get some on the roots and ends? If so, you should be good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

Cattypus1

 I keep missing when you come around. I haven't seen you lately.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> BEEN THERE!
> 
> Do you get some on the roots and ends? If so, you should be good.



EnExitStageLeft I dont think so....I had some 'pudding' mix (aphogee 2 step, cholesterol and kemi oyl) left over from my daughters hair the other day that I just smoothed on the rest of my hair. 

You know this really took me to some places...lol....I was like this is some fragglenagglebullsheet and I give the fugggggg up....lol....

Then I came out of my fit and realized this is the most hair I have ever had and I like the feeling I am getting of showing and proving that I can do this so the journey continues and I am going to get to waist length one strand at a time!!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @EnExitStageLeft I dont think so....I had some 'pudding' mix (aphogee 2 step, cholesterol and kemi oyl) left over from my daughters hair the other day that I just smoothed on the rest of my hair.
> 
> You know this really took me to some places...lol....I was like this is some fragglenagglebullsheet and I give the fugggggg up....lol....
> 
> *Then I came out of my fit and realized this is the most hair I have ever had and I like the feeling I am getting of showing and proving that I can do this so the journey continues and I am going to get to waist length one strand at a time!!!!!*



Exactly! I seriously need to save that as a quote.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 10, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1  I keep missing when you come around. I haven't seen you lately.


Awwwww...thanks for thinking about me.  I've been in a hair-funk and I needed that hug!  I still haven't washed this hair since I did my Chi last Saturday so it's plenty dirty and in need of some TLC.  I'm still here lurking and keeping my eye on you cause I believe you have my hair and I want it back (tee Hee).


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Awwwww...thanks for thinking about me.  I've been in a hair-funk and I needed that hug!  I still haven't washed this hair since I did my Chi last Saturday so it's plenty dirty and in need of some TLC.  I'm still here lurking and keeping my eye on you cause I believe you have my hair and I want it back (tee Hee).



You can gladly have it. Up until last sunday I was seriously considering chopping again. The tangles in the back were killling my vibe .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 10, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> You can gladly have it. Up until last sunday I was seriously considering chopping again. The tangles in the back were killling my vibe .


 But I know you worked it out cause you got it like that!  I was almost to the chop place too, these flippin ends are so thin and stringy.  I really think 6 more months of Chi will put me at 12 months post and I should really see my thickness coming back...one can always hope.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> But I know you worked it out cause you got it like that!  I was almost to the chop place too, these flippin ends are so thin and stringy.  I really think 6 more months of Chi will put me at 12 months post and I should really see my thickness coming back...one can always hope.



Cattypus1

Being hair lazy is what made the tangles happen in the first place. I just can't sometimes..ya know?


----------



## cocoberry (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi everyone! I hope it is not too late to join. 

*How many weeks post are you right now?* 4 weeks. 

*How long are you stretching?* 13 weeks (March 14)

*Any other info?* This is my first relaxer after being natural 5 years. I lost a lot of hair. I'm no stranger to relaxing my own hair. So I believe the hair loss is due to the product. I used Olive oil relaxer because I was in a rush and my BSS did not have my usual relaxer (Elasta QP). I'm ordering a jar before my TU. So I cut it up to SL now and it is much thinner than I'm used to. Hopefully I can get back to my original hair length and thickness by 2015...more likely 2016.

*Question:* Does anybody oil rinse each week? I used to do this when natural and had no issues. With relaxed hair, I find it leaves my hair so greasy and heavy. Not cute. My hair is super soft but I'm wondering if anyone found a way around this?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2014)

Aighty now!!! Protein is my friend my hair felt so good rinsing the 2 step out. WHAT?!?!?! I mean silky silky nah!!!  I am using the garnier triple moisture overnight, I have only used and loved this for a cowash but I hope it works out!!!!  I think I am all the way back to my senses!!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 11, 2014)

317537 said:


> Hi everyone I'm late to the game. I'm 12 weeks post relaxing next week when I'm 13. I'm usually a long stretcher out of laziness. I hate self relaxing do I'd do it about 3X per year. Went to a stylist for the first time in Oct for a TU as a gift to myself for taking my boards. He used Mizani. I'm going back next week for another TU. I love lurking and reading everyone's stories. I'm in between MBL and WL and I henndigo regularly to get rid of pesky temple grays. I also take viviscal and just got a nutribullet to make green smoothies in the new year. If anyone wants to be buddies I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



317537  Join us, I know these awesome ladies don't mind, I am not sure where anyone is in relation to relaxing but hey get in where you fit in!!!  Any objections....

@EnExitStageLeft@xu93texas, @KiWiStyle, @SunySydeofLyfe, @Cattypus1, @Altruisticoam, @soonergirl @lamaria211


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 11, 2014)

nappytherapy said:


> 1 week post, I relaxed Jan 1. 2014...I was natural for 7.5 yrs and decided to relax. I plan on stretching my relaxer, next relaxer date will be June 1, 2014. I need buddies
> 
> ETA I will change my siggy when I get home later today.



nappytherapy Join us, I know these awesome ladies don't mind, I am not sure where anyone is in relation to relaxing but hey get in where you fit in!!! Any objections....

@EnExitStageLeft@xu93texas, @KiWiStyle, @SunySydeofLyfe, @Cattypus1, @Altruisticoam, @soonergirl @lamaria211 @317537


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 11, 2014)

kukaberry said:


> Hi everyone! I hope it is not too late to join.
> 
> *How many weeks post are you right now?* 4 weeks.
> 
> ...



kukaberry Join us, I know these awesome ladies don't mind, I am not sure where anyone is in relation to relaxing but hey get in where you fit in!!! Any objections....

@EnExitStageLeft@xu93texas, @KiWiStyle, @SunySydeofLyfe, @Cattypus1, @Altruisticoam, @soonergirl @lamaria211 @317537 @nappytherapy




​


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 11, 2014)

EnExitStageLeftxu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy
kukaberry 

Now its a bunch of us and I know that when I come in here feeling some kind of way one of my old and new buddies gon be on patrol to talk me down of the ledge!!!!  joking! I am on this hair mission as of today to get to WL this year or as close as possible!!! All hand in...raise them high and holla grow grow grow!!! teeeheeee.....and I haven't been drinking! I am think that protein got me feeling some kind of way!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 11, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> EnExitStageLeftxu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  Now its a bunch of us and I know that when I come in here feeling some kind of way one of my old and new buddies gon be on patrol to talk me down of the ledge!!!!  joking! I am on this hair mission as of today to get to WL this year or as close as possible!!! All hand in...raise them high and holla grow grow grow!!! teeeheeee.....and I haven't been drinking! I am think that protein got me feeling some kind of way!!!!


Welcome 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry we are a lively bunch and do a great job of keeping each other motivated to do whatever it is we plan to do.  I am finally preparing for an overdue wash day.  I'm 6 months into a transition to something and using Chi Enviro to do it.  I still have 70-80% relaxed ends so I'm a relaxed buddy until they kick me out.  I have no plans to relax.... Happy Hair journey!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

WE GOT NEW MEMBERS!?!

YASSSSSSSS!

Welcome y'all! Me and Cattypus1 are transitioning, but I'm still here if you have any questions . 

317537 nappytherapy
kukaberry


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 11, 2014)

EnExitStageLeftxu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy
kukaberry

Well garnier is not for deep conditioning. I wanted to cry but I put my big girl drawls on and kept it moving. Ive been in the shower three times and my hair was acting coocoo...im hoping this oil mix brings it back 4th time has to be a charm!  To be continued. ....

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe

Just spritz it with some water and apply a small amount of oil and sit under the steamer (if you have one, if not just take a wet towel or tee shirt, put it on your head, put a conditioning cap on top and sit under the dryer). 

Once your done, apply your favorite cream based moisturizer. It'll make you hair bounce right back.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 11, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Just spritz it with some water and apply a small amount of oil and sit under the steamer (if you have one, if not just take a wet towel or tee shirt, put it on your head, put a conditioning cap on top and sit under the dryer).
> 
> Once your done, apply your favorite cream based moisturizer. It'll make you hair bounce right back.



Needed to see this about 10 minutes ago. I want to cry my hair is in several dreads....I just put some leave in on it and I'm going to bed...ill be ready to win this battle tomorrow. Need some time to access my arsenal cause I'm winning this war with minimal casualties! !!

Thank you  EnExitStageLeft

Suny


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 12, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> EnExitStageLeftxu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy
> kukaberry
> 
> Well garnier is not for deep conditioning. I wanted to cry but I put my big girl drawls on and kept it moving. Ive been in the shower three times and my hair was acting coocoo...im hoping this oil mix brings it back 4th time has to be a charm!  To be continued. ....
> ...



I hate when that happens to me. I usually have to end up rewashing with poo. Or a acv rinse.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2014)

Wishing you all the best SunySydeofLyfe....matted hair is not cool. Been there so, so many times. I just work with one small section at a time until I finish my entire head. It's exhausting but it's the only way to win the battle/war/fight/struggle.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Wishing you all the best SunySydeofLyfe....matted hair is not cool. Been there so, so many times. I just work with one small section at a time until I finish my entire head. It's exhausting but it's the only way to win the battle/war/fight/struggle.



Thank you. I'm not going to mess with it just yet. I need to be sure my mind is right! !

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> EnExitStageLeft I dont think so....I had some 'pudding' mix (aphogee 2 step, cholesterol and kemi oyl) left over from my daughters hair the other day that I just smoothed on the rest of my hair.
> 
> You know this really took me to some places...lol....I was like this is some fragglenagglebullsheet and I give the fugggggg up....lol....
> 
> Then I came out of my fit and realized this is the most hair I have ever had and I like the feeling I am getting of showing and proving that I can do this so the journey continues and I am going to get to waist length one strand at a time!!!!!



All I can say is be patient and keep the faith. I ended up cutting my hair, so you just hold on and do little sections.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 12, 2014)

Is doing it twice a day a problem


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 12, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Thank you. I'm not going to mess with it just yet. I need to be sure my mind is right! !
> 
> Suny



How's it going over there? I'm thinking about you. Hope your ok


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 12, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe

Yeah, how are you? Did you ever get everything together?

lamaria211

Did you sale off most of your stash? How is that coming along?


----------



## ckisland (Jan 12, 2014)

nappytherapy and kukaberry, I'll be your buddies 
tapioca_pudding coolsista-paris


----------



## ckisland (Jan 12, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe , I see you trying to snatch up everybody !!! 

nappytherapy , what made you decide to relax after so long being natural??


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 12, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> How's it going over there? I'm thinking about you. Hope your ok



I'm still not touching it. Tomorrow I will start fresh not sure how but I'm going to get it together.  Taking notes of what not to do again. Thanks for thinking of me....thats why I love this place!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 12, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Yeah, how are you? Did you ever get everything together?
> 
> ...



Not yet tomorrow the day!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 12, 2014)

ckisland said:


> SunySydeofLyfe , I see you trying to snatch up everybody !!!
> 
> nappytherapy , what made you decide to relax after so long being natural??



Errybody...lol...you can come on and join the team too! !! Come on!!!! Lol

Suny


----------



## naija24 (Jan 13, 2014)

If EnExitStageLeft is still up in here while transitioning then I guess it's okay to join still. Right now I'm in braids and idk what I'm doing with my hair in the future but break has been nice and I research regimens and products and hair straightening methods. 

How many weeks post are you right now? 
I am 11 weeks post. Yay!! Longest stretch in years. 

How long are you stretching? 
I plan to stay in braids until March, which will be close to five months post by then. I may end up getting a texturizer (still doing my research) or using hear like a ****. 

Any other info?
I love straight hair and on a it's warmer I will be working out daily so whatever hair technique I use has to make sense for that. At the same time, I am so tired of having healthy but short hair. I want my hair to grow out. I'm working on finding out what works for me and sticking to it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 13, 2014)

nappytherapy kukaberry
ckisland coolsista-paris

Its a buddy group!!!!!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 13, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Errybody...lol...you can come on and join the team too! !! Come on!!!! Lol
> 
> Suny


 HAHAHA!!! Maybe 
Can we be in multiple buddy groups??


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 13, 2014)

ckisland said:


> HAHAHA!!! Maybe
> Can we be in multiple buddy groups??



Sounds like the perfect solution! !!!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 13, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> kukaberry Join us, I know these awesome ladies don't mind, I am not sure where anyone is in relation to relaxing but hey get in where you fit in!!! Any objections....
> 
> @EnExitStageLeft@xu93texas, @KiWiStyle, @SunySydeofLyfe, @Cattypus1, @Altruisticoam, @soonergirl @lamaria211 @317537 @nappytherapy



 Just got back from the dentist. . What a love hate relationship.  I stopped and got a baby detangler when i feel better I'm going to try it!  Wish me tangle free! !!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 13, 2014)

Im detangled.  Used love my baby naturals detangling spray. I feel like I lost a lot of hair but I could have had to shave my head. It was that bad. Im scared to do anything but I feel like I need to steam or dc...something but I'm afraid of everything I own.....:'(

Suny


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2014)

ckisland said:


> @ SunySydeofLyfe , I see you trying to snatch up everybody !!!


----------



## cocoberry (Jan 14, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Im detangled. Used love my baby naturals detangling spray. I feel like I lost a lot of hair but I could have had to shave my head. It was that bad. Im scared to do anything but I feel like I need to steam or dc...something but I'm afraid of everything I own.....:'(
> 
> Suny


 
Sorry to hear that. I hate when that happens. That is kind of why I am scared of stretching. I'm starting off with a 12 week baby-stretch. lol Wish I knew about that detangling spray when I was natural. Could have saved me quite a few handfuls of hair.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2014)

kukaberry said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hate when that happens. That is kind of why I am scared of stretching. I'm starting off with a 12 week baby-stretch. lol Wish I knew about that detangling spray when I was natural. Could have saved me quite a few handfuls of hair.


kukaberry it did an amazing job!  I think I'm going to keep using it to detangle before I poo from now on. Im 9 weeks post and plan to relax at about 13 or 14 weeks. Im biting the bullet and plan on poo'ing and dc today. Im going to swing by Sally's for some silk elements!  We shall see!

Suny


----------



## cocoberry (Jan 14, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @kukaberry it did an amazing job! I think I'm going to keep using it to detangle before I poo from now on. Im 9 weeks post and plan to relax at about 13 or 14 weeks. Im biting the bullet and plan on poo'ing and dc today. Im going to swing by Sally's for some silk elements! We shall see!
> 
> Suny


 
SunySydeofLyfe You're only a few weeks away. Just be patient and gentle. Good luck!


----------



## nappytherapy (Jan 14, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Errybody...lol...you can come on and join the team too! !! Come on!!!! Lol
> 
> Suny


 
SunySydeofLyfe Well I had a very rough 2013 I lost 3 family members within six months and my Dad had a stroke and I have to care for him. So I wanted a change...and relaxing my hair satisfied that need...probably is not a good idea but it works for my lifestyle right now


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2014)

nappytherapy said:


> SunySydeofLyfe Well I had a very rough 2013 I lost 3 family members within six months and my Dad had a stroke and I have to care for him. So I wanted a change...and relaxing my hair satisfied that need...probably is not a good idea but it works for my lifestyle right now



Jesus be your shield. My deepest symphaty for your loss and I pray for your father I can only imagine how difficult that must be. 

Congratulations on your new journey I hope you enjoy it and grow hair beyond your dreams!

Suny


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2014)

nappytherapy said:


> SunySydeofLyfe Well I had a very rough 2013 I lost 3 family members within six months and my Dad had a stroke and I have to care for him. So I wanted a change...and relaxing my hair satisfied that need...probably is not a good idea but it works for my lifestyle right now



nappytherapy Welcome


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey buddies hope everyones well. I'm sure I'm switching to a lye relaxer next TU I'm not sure if it's going to be Mizani or ORS.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 15, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Hey buddies hope everyones well. I'm sure I'm switching to a lye relaxer next TU I'm not sure if it's going to be Mizani or ORS.



My daughter and I had terrible experiences with Mizani. Great relaxer in the beginning, but hair became super thin and brittle over time. So we switched to Design Time Release and its been wonderful ...no hair issues. However I tried Affirm two weeks ago and I'm in love. I finally got the perfect texture I'm looking for and my hair feels amazing. I think I'm an Affirm girl. 

Just wanted to share my experience and let you know about other options.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 15, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> My daughter and I had terrible experiences with Mizani. Great relaxer in the beginning, but hair became super thin and brittle over time. So we switched to Design Time Release and its been wonderful ...no hair issues. However I tried Affirm two weeks ago and I'm in love. I finally got the perfect texture I'm looking for and my hair feels amazing. I think I'm an Affirm girl.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience and let you know about other options.



Im not a fan of mizani products in general never used their relaxer. Ive wanted to try affirm...which system did you use and was it in a salon or did you diy?

Suny


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 15, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Im not a fan of mizani products in general never used their relaxer. Ive wanted to try affirm...which system did you use and was it in a salon or did you diy?
> 
> Suny



My stylist used the Affirm Fiberguard Mild system and left it on about 17 minutes. Left great texture and body. I'm really loving it. Yes I did go to a Salon that I hadn't been to in a while because his roller wraps are on point.  I'll be going back again that's for sure.


----------



## Morrighan (Jan 15, 2014)

Honey Bee did you relax? If so how did it go? I finally did aphogee 2 step over the weekend and I plan on relaxing this weekend but I still haven't picked a brand to go with. If i have to order it then i may need to postpone a few days longer. Also I've been trying real hard not to scratch my scalp but it seems inevitable that at the time I know I can't, my scalp feels really itchy :-( PureSilver


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Im not a fan of mizani products in general never used their relaxer. Ive wanted to try affirm...which system did you use and was it in a salon or did you diy?
> 
> Suny



i gotta order Nairobi like asap or i wouldn't mind trying design essentials, but i gotta relax by next weekend.  i can't wait until Feb.  i just don't want to use Mizani.  anything out there that is decent that i can use from Sally's?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 15, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i gotta order Nairobi like asap or i wouldn't mind trying design essentials, but i gotta relax by next weekend.  i can't wait until Feb.  i just don't want to use Mizani.  anything out there that is decent that i can use from Sally's?



I would get the nairobi. you know how I feel about it. If you order from ensley beauty supply you will have it pretty quick.  Where are you? I cant vouch for bss relaxers since I've been using nairobi nothing compares in a bind I would use silk elements.

Suny


----------



## ckisland (Jan 15, 2014)

nappytherapy , so sorry to here about your loss ! You deserve a change, and if it gives you a little happiness or peace of mind, all the better.


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 15, 2014)

Im having horrific dryness, it almost seems like nothing I do is good enough, it feels brittle.  I am thinking I might have overprocessed my hair a bit last year when I colored.  It looks all spongy when it dries, Im very sad about it  .  Im gonna do some hardcore moisture and protein in the next couple of weeks and protective style, hopefully it helps ..

I have slacked off a bit because, you know sometimes life gets in the way and you get distracted.

How goes it Loving ?


----------



## Loving (Jan 15, 2014)

KhandiB I'm sorry to hear about your struggles.  I have no advice to give on your situation as I have never dealt with that before.

Things are going ok on my end...nothing to write home about. I tried a new relaxer at my last T/U ( I normallly used Mizani but tried Affirm the last time) and I actually like it. I did a mid-step protein treatment (before neutralizing) and I can see what all the rave is about. My hair did not come out limp looking but was full of body and curls.

I think I am getting hair lazy though.. I didn't even wash my hair last week...


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 15, 2014)

I feel you on this!!!

I need to figure out a good protien to use ... Maybe Ill just do the Mayo Egg thing

Loving



Loving said:


> KhandiB I'm sorry to hear about your struggles.  I have no advice to give on your situation as I have never dealt with that before.
> 
> Things are going ok on my end...nothing to write home about. I tried a new relaxer at my last T/U ( I normallly used Mizani but tried Affirm the last time) and I actually like it. I did a mid-step protein treatment (before neutralizing) and I can see what all the rave is about. My hair did not come out limp looking but was full of body and curls.
> *
> I think I am getting hair lazy though.. I didn't even wash my hair last week...*


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 16, 2014)

EnExitStageLeftxu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy
kukaberry

Im afraid to wash my hair!  I got the creme of nature argan conditioner but saw it has wheat proteins. Im still trying to get to sallys for some silk elements. What are some protein free conditioners you ladies use?

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 16, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> EnExitStageLeftxu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy
> kukaberry
> 
> Im afraid to wash my hair!  I got the creme of nature argan conditioner but saw it has wheat proteins. Im still trying to get to sallys for some silk elements. What are some protein free conditioners you ladies use?
> ...



I love the GVP Conditioning Balm at Sallys. The stuff is wonderful.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 16, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I love the GVP Conditioning Balm at Sallys. The stuff is wonderful.



I'm going to try it.  Thanks!

Suny


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 17, 2014)

How do you attach the names???

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2014)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry

Hi ladies!  My apologies for my absence, I'm in a serious hair funk and I can't snap out of it.  I wonder if it has to do with me being texlaxed now and having to be super gentle and having to deal with dryer and more rough hair.  

I'm getting my texlax next Saturday at 12 weeks post and contemplating doing a two-step on Monday.  I haven't done a henndigo treatment in months but I don't plan to do one until after my relaxer as to prevent unnecessary tangles and breakage.  

I'm really considering going back to bonelaxed with slight texture like before, my hair looked healthier and retained better then.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...



My hair looks like a rat's nest. It is dry and matted. I washed it last week and left it to dry, undetangled in clips. So I am working on removing tangles and shed hairs with some oil. Going to give myself a hot oil treatment. Yeah I'm just not feeling my hair right now, but I better do something before I don't have any to complain about! 

Texlax hair is a beast I don't think I can tame.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> EnExitStageLeftxu93texas, KiWiStyle, SunySydeofLyfe, Cattypus1, Altruisticoam, soonergirl lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy
> kukaberry
> 
> Im afraid to wash my hair!  I got the creme of nature argan conditioner but saw it has wheat proteins. Im still trying to get to sallys for some silk elements. What are some protein free conditioners you ladies use?
> ...



Silk elements was my friend. And suave naturals almond and Shea butter were kind to me too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2014)

KhandiB said:


> Im having horrific dryness, it almost seems like nothing I do is good enough, it feels brittle.  I am thinking I might have overprocessed my hair a bit last year when I colored.  It looks all spongy when it dries, Im very sad about it  .  Im gonna do some hardcore moisture and protein in the next couple of weeks and protective style, hopefully it helps ..
> 
> I have slacked off a bit because, you know sometimes life gets in the way and you get distracted.
> 
> How goes it Loving ?



The water here has been terrible for my skin and hair. Even my children's hair and skin are taking a beating. It could be the water.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 17, 2014)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle Cattypus1, shortdub78,   SunySydeofLyfe 

Hello ladies and welcome   lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry 

I know I have been MIA. So much has happened in the last month... Moved all the way to the west coast and still trying to get settled. 

Today I'm exactly 9 weeks post. I have no idea when I'll relax next...I don't really know any stylist is the area and I haven't started work yet so I'm hesitant to shell out $70-100....

I'm the mean time I've been doing lots of co-washes while traveling (we drove here from the east coast). But now that I have my stuff unpacked I've been deep conditioning under my hooded dryer. 

I'm so glad our group is growing because I need all the support I can get to reach my goal of full APL and beyond this year!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> How do you attach the names???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Use the  '@' before the name. 

I usually just quote a previous post in this thread and delete  -quote- from the beginning and end to remove the box.

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> My hair looks like a rat's nest. It is dry and matted. I washed it last week and left it to dry, undetangled in clips. So I am working on removing tangles and shed hairs with some oil. Going to give myself a hot oil treatment. Yeah I'm just not feeling my hair right now, but I better do something before I don't have any to complain about!  Texlax hair is a beast I don't think I can tame.



We have got to do better or else...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...



Yeah texlax is a gift and curse for me.  Texlaxed hair is fuller than bonelaxed but I seem to have so many problems. I wish I knew a solution...I'd bottle it up and sell it! !! Lol. Honestly being on lhcf has also been a gift and curse I care so much about retaining not using heat not doing this or that...that I dont find any enjoyment with my hair.  I use to keep a do...now not so much for fear of a setback....how to find the best of both worlds is the wl hair question! ?!?  Hope it gets better for you! !

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle Cattypus1, shortdub78,   SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hello ladies and welcome   lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry
> 
> ...



Not to be intrusive.  Where are you on the west coast?  I know a few good stylist in the bay area.  

I did that drive from Atlanta to san Jose,  ca....hated it and drove back lol. I hope you love wherever you've moved the weather change should be nice!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Silk elements was my friend. And suave naturals almond and Shea butter were kind to me too.



I got what  EnExitStageLeft recommended and the silk elements.  I had a love affair with silk elements. ..maybe I need to go back to my beloved nairobi. ..these issues have to be user error. ...

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> My hair looks like a rat's nest. It is dry and matted. I washed it last week and left it to dry, undetangled in clips. So I am working on removing tangles and shed hairs with some oil. Going to give myself a hot oil treatment. Yeah I'm just not feeling my hair right now, but I better do something before I don't have any to complain about!
> 
> Texlax hair is a beast I don't think I can tame.



Yes you can and we all will I know its this cold weather we'd rather be hibernating.  I'm going to start thinking of my texlaxed hair in terms of both natural wwyd and relaxed wwyd.  I cant be defeated.

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I love the GVP Conditioning Balm at Sallys. The stuff is wonderful.



I got it but it compares to nexxus my hair didnt respond well...I still bought it to try cause I trust your judgement! !! Worst case ill mix it with some fenugreek which I still haven't tried! !!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Yeah texlax is a gift and curse for me.  Texlaxed hair is fuller than bonelaxed but I seem to have so many problems. I wish I knew a solution...I'd bottle it up and sell it! !! Lol. Honestly being on lhcf has also been a gift and curse I care so much about retaining not using heat not doing this or that...that I dont find any enjoyment with my hair.  I use to keep a do...now not so much for fear of a setback....how to find the best of both worlds is the wl hair question! ?!?  Hope it gets better for you! !  Suny



Thanks!  These are my sentiments exactly.  When the weather breaks I'm going to start wearing my hair out more.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 17, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I got it but it compares to nexxus my hair didnt respond well...I still bought it to try cause I trust your judgement! !! Worst case ill mix it with some fenugreek which I still haven't tried! !!
> 
> Suny



I think you may have gotten the wrong one. The conditioning balm is suppose to compare to the Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I think you may have gotten the wrong one. The conditioning balm is suppose to compare to the Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm.



 Thanks!  Back to sallys I go...I say that one and said no it this one. ..listen to your first mind! !!

Suny


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 17, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Not to be intrusive.  Where are you on the west coast?  I know a few good stylist in the bay area.
> 
> I did that drive from Atlanta to san Jose,  ca....hated it and drove back lol. I hope you love wherever you've moved the weather change should be nice!
> 
> Suny



Thank so much, yes I am glad to get away from the snow. I'm in Las Vegas now


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Yeah texlax is a gift and curse for me.  Texlaxed hair is fuller than bonelaxed but I seem to have so many problems. I wish I knew a solution...I'd bottle it up and sell it! !! Lol. Honestly being on lhcf has also been a gift and curse I care so much about retaining not using heat not doing this or that...that I dont find any enjoyment with my hair.  I use to keep a do...now not so much for fear of a setback....how to find the best of both worlds is the wl hair question! ?!?  Hope it gets better for you! !
> 
> Suny



Girl I went out of the house with a scarf on and ran into an old friend. I wanted to die! I was trying to escape from him, but he was following me with his cart, asking questions! I was looking busted, my kids were looking busted, etc...it was a mess! I was just trying to get some ingredients to make some biscuits!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I went out of the house with a scarf on and ran into an old friend. I wanted to die! I was trying to escape from him, but he was following me with his cart, asking questions! I was looking busted, my kids were looking busted, etc...it was a mess! I was just trying to get some ingredients to make some biscuits!



You have to always think your fly even when your not. I would have stood up there like i was in a prom dress!! Lol...exude confidece at all times. Woman rule #1. 

This sahm life has me all kinds of too relaxed.  I got a new lipstick today and put it on...went to pic up 12 yo dd and she looked at me all kinds of sideways! 

We need a challenge or join the that girl challenge!  Whats up? 

One thing I do do is get the baby dressed every morning.  Feed her, wash her up,  clothe and do her hair....now me on the other hand I wash up and live in my sleep cap and old maternity dresses. ..shame....lol...

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I think you may have gotten the wrong one. The conditioning balm is suppose to compare to the Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm.



Yes, what EnExitStageLeft days.  If it's in fact comparable to biolage, then it's some good stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> You have to always think your fly even when your not. I would have stood up there like i was in a prom dress!! Lol...exude confidece at all times. Woman rule #1.
> 
> This sahm life has me all kinds of too relaxed.  I got a new lipstick today and put it on...went to pic up 12 yo dd and she looked at me all kinds of sideways!
> 
> ...



that is pretty much the story of my life!  i thought about joining that challenge.  i did start a natural teeth whitening challenge!  and i am going to give myself a mani and pedi this weekend.  i am not too much into clothing right now because a lot of the stuff i own is too big.  i am going to start on working on fading some of the marks and getting my legs even.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 17, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @shortdub78
> @EnExitStageLeft
> ...



I know that it may be frustrating now, but once you get it down to a science it'll be easy breezy. Texlaxed hair was awesome for my fine strands. I highly suggest you stick to it. Your hair looks so luscious. Please don't give in just yet. 



shortdub78 said:


> My hair looks like a rat's nest. It is dry and matted. I washed it last week and left it to dry, undetangled in clips. So I am working on removing tangles and shed hairs with some oil. Going to give myself a hot oil treatment. Yeah I'm just not feeling my hair right now, but I better do something before I don't have any to complain about!
> 
> Texlax hair is a beast I don't think I can tame.



May hair would be the exact same way . Tangly hair sucks, but unfortunately it's what we're blessed with. *SADNESS* and  for moral supportment. Like riley (Mochakid on Youtube) "I DON'T LIKE DETANGLING!" *Makes a pout face....



Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @Cattypus1, @shortdub78,   @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hello ladies and welcome   @lamaria211  @317537 @nappytherapy @kukaberry
> 
> ...



HEY GIRL!  I was wondering where you were. Are you still setting every once in a while? Your sets always look so nice. 



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I got what  @EnExitStageLeft recommended and the silk elements.  I had a love affair with silk elements. ..maybe I need to go back to my beloved nairobi. ..these issues have to be user error. ...
> 
> Suny





SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I got it but it compares to nexxus my hair didnt respond well...I still bought it to try cause I trust your judgement! !! Worst case ill mix it with some fenugreek which I still haven't tried! !!
> 
> Suny





SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Thanks!  Back to sallys I go...I say that one and said no it this one. ..listen to your first mind! !!
> 
> Suny





KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, what @EnExitStageLeft days.  If it's in fact comparable to biolage, then it's some good stuff!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



SunySydeofLyfe 

Did you ever get the right one? If so, prepare to weep in delight. That stuff is my jammy . I was at Sally's today to get a foam head to hang my wig on. I was sooooooooooo mad it was on sale. I already have like 8 bottles. I didn't need more. I wanted it though 

KiWiStyle

It is indeed awesome. At one point it was my HG. Cheap and melted my hair like butter. Especially with heat, added oils and honey....LAWD! My sheds are slipping out just thinking about it .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft not yet but I'm going to...now you got me all excited! !!

Suny


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 17, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Use the  '@' before the name.
> 
> I usually just quote a previous post in this thread and delete  -quote- from the beginning and end to remove the box.
> 
> Suny



Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2014)

I love the knockoff Biolage!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I know that it may be frustrating now, but once you get it down to a science it'll be easy breezy. Texlaxed hair was awesome for my fine strands. I highly suggest you stick to it. Your hair looks so luscious. Please don't give in just yet.
> 
> May hair would be the exact same way . Tangly hair sucks, but unfortunately it's what we're blessed with. *SADNESS* and  for moral supportment. Like riley (Mochakid on Youtube) "I DON'T LIKE DETANGLING!" *Makes a pout face....
> 
> ...



I still got conditioner in my hair from yesterday with the plastic cap on. I was just so tired. Now my kids are up, so I gotta wait for the little guy to take a nap to rinse it out. Oh I decided I'm not stretching nothing. I'm going to have my mom or my girl relax this crap in the next 5 days. I can stretch better during the warmer months, but this tangle mess is for the birds.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I still got conditioner in my hair from yesterday with the plastic cap on. I was just so tired. Now my kids are up, so I gotta wait for the little guy to take a nap to rinse it out. Oh I decided I'm not stretching nothing. I'm going to have my mom or my girl relax this crap in the next 5 days. I can stretch better during the warmer months, but this tangle mess is for the birds.



It sure is for the birds.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 18, 2014)

So january 7 I did my highlights over at the hair salon.
This salon added a color instead of just using bleach. Which was much healthier for my hair. I also added long layers. I tried to take a picture.  Sorry if its blurry. 









sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright[/QUOTE]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 - Beautiful results!

I'm up doing my protein dc now because I procrastinated all day.  However, I made a vow not to get hair lazy, so here I sit.......


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 19, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> PrettyinPink001 - Beautiful results!
> 
> I'm up doing my protein dc now because I procrastinated all day.  However, I made a vow not to get hair lazy, so here I sit.......



What products do you use. I just recently found a deep conditioner I love.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Luprisi (Jan 19, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> So january 7 I did my highlights over at the hair salon.
> This salon added a color instead of just using bleach. Which was much healthier for my hair. I also added long layers. I tried to take a picture.  Sorry if its blurry.
> 
> View attachment 242801
> ...



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF[/QUOTE]


I love the fullness of your hair! Nice results.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> It sure is for the birds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle SunySydeofLyfe EnExitStageLeft lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam

ok crew, i have decided i am going to cut my hair again.  just thinking about what Suny said about using to her hair being styled, i need a change.  i want a hairstyle, plus it will give me a reason to cut some more of this hair off to start from scratch this year.  i want to get an short asymmetrical bob.  so i may cut it down neck and ear length. hopefully, i can get it done this week. i don't plan on stretching either.  i will go 6-8 weeks at the most.  even when this style starts to grow out, i will still have a style.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> What products do you use. I just recently found a deep conditioner I love.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



I use Motions CPR as my protein dc.  It's a light protein and my hair responds to it.  I mix in a small amount of honey and EVOO too.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 19, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> @KiWiStyle @SunySydeofLyfe @EnExitStageLeft @lamaria211 @317537 @nappytherapy @kukaberry @Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @Altruisticoam
> 
> ok crew, i have decided i am going to cut my hair again.  just thinking about what Suny said about using to her hair being styled, i need a change.  i want a hairstyle, plus it will give me a reason to cut some more of this hair off to start from scratch this year.  i want to get an short asymmetrical bob.  so i may cut it down neck and ear length. hopefully, i can get it done this week. i don't plan on stretching either.  i will go 6-8 weeks at the most.  even when this style starts to grow out, i will still have a style.



Good Choice!

That is so super cute! WE NEED PICS!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 19, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle SunySydeofLyfe EnExitStageLeft lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam  ok crew, i have decided i am going to cut my hair again.  just thinking about what Suny said about using to her hair being styled, i need a change.  i want a hairstyle, plus it will give me a reason to cut some more of this hair off to start from scratch this year.  i want to get an short asymmetrical bob.  so i may cut it down neck and ear length. hopefully, i can get it done this week. i don't plan on stretching either.  i will go 6-8 weeks at the most.  even when this style starts to grow out, i will still have a style.  [  /QUOTE]
> 
> That's cute and very sexy, I can't wait to see pics!!!  I'm only stretching to 12 weeks which is Friday.  You just have to do what's best for you and your lifestyle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle SunySydeofLyfe EnExitStageLeft lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam  ok crew, i have decided i am going to cut my hair again.  just thinking about what Suny said about using to her hair being styled, i need a change.  i want a hairstyle, plus it will give me a reason to cut some more of this hair off to start from scratch this year.  i want to get an short asymmetrical bob.  so i may cut it down neck and ear length. hopefully, i can get it done this week. i don't plan on stretching either.  i will go 6-8 weeks at the most.  even when this style starts to grow out, i will still have a style.



That is cute!! We must see pics!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle SunySydeofLyfe EnExitStageLeft lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam  ok crew, i have decided i am going to cut my hair again.  just thinking about what Suny said about using to her hair being styled, i need a change.  i want a hairstyle, plus it will give me a reason to cut some more of this hair off to start from scratch this year.  i want to get an short asymmetrical bob.  so i may cut it down neck and ear length. hopefully, i can get it done this week. i don't plan on stretching either.  i will go 6-8 weeks at the most.  even when this style starts to grow out, i will still have a style.



That is cute!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 19, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I still got conditioner in my hair from yesterday with the plastic cap on. I was just so tired. Now my kids are up, so I gotta wait for the little guy to take a nap to rinse it out. Oh I decided I'm not stretching nothing. I'm going to have my mom or my girl relax this crap in the next 5 days. I can stretch better during the warmer months, but this tangle mess is for the birds.



I've done this a few times . Sometimes I just can't with this hair .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> That cut is soo sexy and I can't wait to see pics!!!  I'm only stretching to 12 weeks which is Friday.  You just have to do what's best for you and your lifestyle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Why 12...have you stretched longer. Forgive me if you've already answered.  Im so tempted...12 weeks for me would be in 2.... I think my hair would appreciate me more if I did.

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 19, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Why 12...have you stretched longer. Forgive me if you've already answered.  Im so tempted...12 weeks for me would be in 2.... I think my hair would appreciate me more if I did.  Suny



I have stretched up to 17 weeks but I didn't see any real benefits to stretching beyond 12 weeks.  Especially now that I'm texlaxed, my hair rebels like the teenager from hell and I get lazy because I don't want to be bothered and because I don't want to see broken hairs all over my bath floor.   
My tightly coiled 4b-something hair is nothing to play with.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 19, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle SunySydeofLyfe EnExitStageLeft lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> 
> ok crew, i have decided i am going to cut my hair again.  just thinking about what Suny said about using to her hair being styled, i need a change.  i want a hairstyle, plus it will give me a reason to cut some more of this hair off to start from scratch this year.  i want to get an short asymmetrical bob.  so i may cut it down neck and ear length. hopefully, i can get it done this week. i don't plan on stretching either.  i will go 6-8 weeks at the most.  even when this style starts to grow out, i will still have a style.



Very pretty...can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 19, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft thanks for the compliment but no I haven't been setting either. I've been keeping it really simple mainly wearing my hair in two big two strand twist.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have stretched up to 17 weeks but I didn't see any real benefits to stretching beyond 12 weeks.  Especially now that I'm texlaxed, my hair rebels like the teenager from hell and I get lazy because I don't want to be bothered and because I don't want to see broken hairs all over my bath floor.
> My tightly coiled 4b-something hair is nothing to play with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yours and mine too!  I did 19 weeks while preggos and lost so much hair.  I'm really considering just 12. Im 12 weeks this coming Friday.  I may call it. ... Thanks for answering!

Suny


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have stretched up to 17 weeks but I didn't see any real benefits to stretching beyond 12 weeks.  Especially now that I'm texlaxed, my hair rebels like the teenager from hell and I get lazy because I don't want to be bothered and because I don't want to see broken hairs all over my bath floor. My tightly coiled 4b-something hair is nothing to play with.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I agree with this. No benefits for my fine hair either.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 20, 2014)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
KiWiStyle
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry

Ladies do any of you journal you hair care regimen?

  I got the PDF of Jens Just Grow Already and started to enter notes, Its so cute and I think if I use it like I should it will help me really see what products do and don't do it for my hair!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 20, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe

I have it too, but bought it out of support because her blog is life for me. 

I may actually put it to use though. To be honest I sort of use LHCF as my journal. I share everything on here and sometimes I save threads and go back to review. I know that may seem crazy, but I do it .


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...



I did one time. When I get my haircut Thursday, I will start a new one. I talked to my friend stylist, who is also going to hook me up. She was trying to talk me into getting a sew-in, but I have thought this through and I am so over growing my hair out at the moment. Postpartum mess  did a lot to my hair and skin. I just want a fresh start. I got enough battles to fight right now and I don't want my hair to be one of them. Plus, it will make me feel good.


----------



## baddison (Jan 20, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> So january 7 I did my highlights over at the hair salon.
> This salon added a color instead of just using bleach. Which was much healthier for my hair. I also added long layers. I tried to take a picture.  Sorry if its blurry.
> 
> View attachment 242801
> ...



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF[/QUOTE]

PrettyinPink001 - your hair looks beautiful!! nice job!!


----------



## cocoberry (Jan 20, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @shortdub78
> @EnExitStageLeft
> ...


 
No, I'm not really good with journaling. I hardly ever take pictures. I'm just not consistent enough for that. I've kept the same regimen for many years. I do write my protein dates/haircuts on my google calendar. Otherwise I wouldn't remember how long it's been between treatments and I set little reminders so I know when protein day is coming again. That's about it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle lamaria211 soonergirl 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  Ladies do any of you journal you hair care regimen?  I got the PDF of Jens Just Grow Already and started to enter notes, Its so cute and I think if I use it like I should it will help me really see what products do and don't do it for my hair!



I've seen her journal but never bought it.  I don't journal and as EnExitStageLeft says, LHCF is my journal.  Also I have hair photos labeled in my iMac that are dated in order of my relaxers so when I need to gauge my progress, I just take a look at those.  As for products, I usually have a pretty good memory.  I can remember when products are hits, misses or just aight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe  I have it too, but bought it out of support because her blog is life for me.  I may actually put it to use though. To be honest I sort of use LHCF as my journal. I share everything on here and sometimes I save threads and go back to review. I know that may seem crazy, but I do it .



I love Jen's blog too, for years.  Most of the techniques, tools and products I use are due to her reviews. Her hair is soo amazing and to see that she started off with damaged shoulder length hair amazes me even more.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2014)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry

Any of you ever successfully did a tea rinse with black/green teas and did a 2-step protein treatment at once?  I just washed my hair and don't know if it'll be ok.  I initially wanted to do just a 2-step but now I want to do a tea rinse.  I'm getting my hair texlaxed on Friday and will be having her do a mid-step protein treatment.  What are your thought on this?  I feel like it'll be safe but I'm second guessing myself...

Anyone on the thread can answer if you have experience with this. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 20, 2014)

KiWiStyle

Her blog is indeed awesome!  it!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 20, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 soonergirl 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  Any of you ever successfully did a tea rinse with black/green teas and did a 2-step protein treatment at once?  I just washed my hair and don't know if it'll be ok.  I initially wanted to do just a 2-step but now I want to do a tea rinse.  I'm getting my hair texlaxed on Friday and will be having her do a mid-step protein treatment.  What are your thought on this?  I feel like it'll be safe but I'm second guessing myself...  Anyone on the thread can answer if you have experience with this. Thanks!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've done it before with a protein treatment after clarifying, but I really wouldn't recommend it until after deep conditioning. Honestly, you can really just skip it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle  Her blog is indeed awesome!  it!



I just got the answer to my question in my post ^^^^ above from her blog!  The answer is YES, you can do both in the same day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 20, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle lamaria211 soonergirl 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  Ladies do any of you journal you hair care regimen?  I got the PDF of Jens Just Grow Already and started to enter notes, Its so cute and I think if I use it like I should it will help me really see what products do and don't do it for my hair!



I use a free app called Hair Journal.  I really like it.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 20, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...



I know our group is getting large but don't forget about me :-( 

To answer the question when I first started my hair journey I wrote down all the staple products I would use. Then along the way I got a little lost in everyone else's recommendations. But now after all that trial and error I'm finding myself going back to my staples and original routine.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 20, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> I know our group is getting large but don't forget about me :-(
> 
> To answer the question when I first started my hair journey I wrote down all the staple products I would use. Then along the way I got a little lost in everyone else's recommendations. But now after all that trial and error I'm finding myself going back to my staples and original routine.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 20, 2014)

I hear ya...the only way I keep it straight is by saving a note on my iPad lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm indulging in one of the laziest wash days ever. It'll be aight. At least I'm showing it some attention. I wasn't going to do nuffin'


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 20, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm indulging in one of the laziest wash days ever. It'll be aight. At least I'm showing it some attention. I wasn't going to do nuffin'



I cowshed yesterday, did some dookie twist and almost threw a hat over them today. You might have just beat me in the laziness department.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
KiWiStyle
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry
SunySydeofLyfe
ok i am thinking of doing this style ladies
the other seems to be very popular and i want something more different.  i might have the bangs in the front gradually longer, i like hair in my face.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle SunySydeofLyfe EnExitStageLeft lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam  ok crew, i have decided i am going to cut my hair again.  just thinking about what Suny said about using to her hair being styled, i need a change.  i want a hairstyle, plus it will give me a reason to cut some more of this hair off to start from scratch this year.  i want to get an short asymmetrical bob.  so i may cut it down neck and ear length. hopefully, i can get it done this week. i don't plan on stretching either.  i will go 6-8 weeks at the most.  even when this style starts to grow out, i will still have a style.


  OMG!  I am in exactly the same place!  Last night I broke out my shears and did a little snip...took about an inch off the bottom and tried to trim my ends throughout.  I was just looking up how to cut layers on the internet. I had some major breakage at my nape and crown last year.  It has begun to grow back but it is so uneven that my washday this weekend was a nightmare.  The long relaxed ends tangled so badly in places that they just had to go.  It was a crazy  H.A.M.  I trimmed my nape to about 2 inches but now I have a CBL bob kind of cut with that crazy short nape...  Not even going to start on that crown.  I want a real cut and was too afraid to admit it until now.  Thanks for helping me see the forest and the trees.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle lamaria211 soonergirl 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry SunySydeofLyfe ok i am thinking of doing this style ladies the other seems to be very popular and i want something more different.  i might have the bangs in the front gradually longer, i like hair in my face.



That's a really cute retro cut!!  How will you maintain that without using tons if heat??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's a really cute retro cut!!  How will you maintain that without using tons if heat??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i am going to have to use heat at least once or twice a week and become the wrap queen! 

Cattypus1
i am sorry you hair is acting up too!  i am just tired!  what happened to you is how i ended up just cutting my hair off into a bob.  i went to a stylist to just let her even it out.  she really didn't need to do much.  girl don't let this hair take you to the other side!  if you need to just start fresh, go for it!  i just rinsed out the conditioner and detangled my hair.  it was hairball city!  so many shedded knots.  

KiWiStyle
i did a tea rinse a couple of times and it saved my life.  but then it turned on me and started acting like a protein treatment.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 21, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I use a free app called Hair Journal.  I really like it.



Downloading now. Thanks
I'm baggying overnight with EVOCO


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i am going to have to use heat at least once or twice a week and become the wrap queen!
> 
> Cattypus1
> i am sorry you hair is acting up too!  i am just tired!  what happened to you is how i ended up just cutting my hair off into a bob.  i went to a stylist to just let her even it out.  she really didn't need to do much.  girl don't let this hair take you to the other side!  if you need to just start fresh, go for it!  i just rinsed out the conditioner and detangled my hair.  it was hairball city!  so many shedded knots.
> ...



Yes tea rinses do the same thing to me. So I have to treat them as a light protein and use a moisturizing conditioner afterwards.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 22, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Downloading now. Thanks
> I'm baggying overnight with EVOCO



I couldn't find it in the App Store , is it only android app?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 22, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> I couldn't find it in the App Store , is it only android app?



 I looked too, for the free one and I didn't find it. The one on android was .99...I don't want to pay that I want free and the reviews weren't so good, it must be an iphone app?!?!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 22, 2014)

Altruisticoam
Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
KiWiStyle
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry

I am thinking I am going to relax tonight....my mom took the tub last night but I am so tempted to go get it and get this hair tamed.....I just calculated 11 weeks this Friday.  I wanted to go at least 12...Who is TU soon??


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> I couldn't find it in the App Store , is it only android app?



Not sure, but I have an iPhone .


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I looked too, for the free one and I didn't find it. The one on android was .99...I don't want to pay that I want free and the reviews weren't so good, it must be an iphone app?!?!



I only see one positive review for the iPhone app. I've only been using since 1/01, but it's a very helpful app. There's a diary, calendar, reminders, a place for photos, growth stats and tracker, products, and a place for notes.  I also started a profile for my daughter as well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 22, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Altruisticoam
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> ...



I'm about 10 weeks I was trying to also make it to 12 I may cave this weekend if DCing doesn't help my NG tame


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Altruisticoam Cattypus1 xu93texas shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle lamaria211 soonergirl 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  I am thinking I am going to relax tonight....my mom took the tub last night but I am so tempted to go get it and get this hair tamed.....I just calculated 11 weeks this Friday.  I wanted to go at least 12...Who is TU soon??



As you know I'm relaxing on Friday at 11w 6d.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2014)

i'm relaxing tomorrow at 11 weeks.


----------



## cocoberry (Jan 23, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I only see one positive review for the iPhone app. I've only been using since 1/01, but it's a very helpful app. There's a diary, calendar, reminders, a place for photos, growth stats and tracker, products, and a place for notes. I also started a profile for my daughter as well.


 

I'm gonna try it. Couldn't hurt to have it all in one place. I have every other app on my phone. Plus, I need to put my pictures in chronological order.


----------



## nappytherapy (Jan 23, 2014)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
KiWiStyle
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry

Ladies I need serious help...I am trying to formulate a regimen and I am not even sure I am doing the right things. I am only 3 weeks post, prior to that I was natural for 7 yrs. What are the must have components (products) to a relaxed girl's regimen? Here is what I know thus far

1. Moisture
2. Protein
3. Protect the ends

Is there anything I am missing? 
What products are you using?

I have fine hair so butters don't work for me, tight styles are a no no...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 23, 2014)

nappytherapy said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...



i am a fine relaxed head too! 
you need a good leave-in.  i use Keracare leave-in and i use different serums.

i use CHI Silk infusion on recent relaxed hair.  i use Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Serum. both on damp hair to give slip for detangling.

i use Silk Dreams for moisture.  if i need something lighter when i first relax, i use NTM Silk leave-in.

i use Silk Dreams Nourish Oil to seal my ends

i use Aphogee 2 min reconstructor if i am in need of protein.  but I also have Silk Dreams conditioner, the wheat germ leave-in and i also use Nairobi conditioner.  these all have some form of protein.  Silk Dreams is more of a silk protein.  i think with fine hair, their is a delicate balance when it comes to protein and moisture.  like you don't need to deep conditioner your hair for hours and you don't need to baggy your hair.  if you have a shampoo and conditioner that is balance in moisture and protein, you shouldn't need much protein.

i also like liquid moisturizers.  i have one by Silk Dreams and I have one by Wave Nouveau.  i spray, add oil, then i use a cream (lightly).


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 23, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Altruisticoam
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> ...



I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and still going strong. I brought a filtered shower head and my hair thanked me during yesterday's wash. 

I'm rocking two French braids and thinking of wigging it out until I find a stylist.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 23, 2014)

nappytherapy said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...



I keep my products pretty simple and I only use products I can buy locally ( I don't like waiting lol) 

My staple leave in is the cantu Shea butter leave in. The consistency is pretty light

My staple protein is the apogee 2 min reconstructer 

Currently I'm trying to stick with one system so I've been using the  l'oreal total repair 5 shampoo, conditioner and deep conditioner

To moisture I use either scurl or ors moisturizing lotion

And to seal I'm really feeling the Africa's best ultimate herbal oil

Nothing fancy but I hope it's helpful


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 23, 2014)

I missed this again  

Good Luck ladies, I will be stalking from afar


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2014)

nappytherapy,   Hey, I'll be 3 weeks post tomorrow. I agree with the others to keep it simple.      I think a basic regimen should have a moisturizing sulfate-free shampoo, a moisturizing DC, a light protein conditioner such as Aphogee 2 minute, a good leave in-conditioner, and any styling products like a foam wrap lotion for rollersetting or wrapping.  Maybe look into adding a clarifying shampoo and a heavy protein treatment. l Also add a moisturizer and an oil to seal several times a week. 

  Right now I shampoo  and DC every Sunday. I co-wash and DC on Wednesday. I'm currently using CD Monoi products, Redken anti-snap, Mizani Thermasmooth serum, Shescentit Blueberry co-wash and Redken Extreme Strengths Builder plus(I use this once or twice a month). I also use Shescentit Seyani Hair butter and Claudie's Daily Satin moisturizer.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2014)

3jsmom said:


> I missed this again   Good Luck ladies, I will be stalking from afar



What did you miss? Do you need a buddy? When did u relax? You can join anytime


----------



## cocoberry (Jan 23, 2014)

nappytherapy said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...




I don't think there is a right or wrong unless something is damaging your hair but this is what I use:
Yes to Carrots shampoo (sulfate free and my hair likes it)
Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobab Volumizing Conditioner (my hair is thin/fine)
I add powdered gelatin to my conditoner to thicken it further
ORS Hair Mayonaise for deep conditioning (15 min w/ hooded dryer)
Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobab Thickening Growth Milk (leave-in)
I alternate between coconut oil and EVOO.
I do a protein treatment with Aphogee 2-step every 6 weeks. 

When my hair is straight the only thing I put in it after rinsing out my deep conditioner is Chi Straight Guard (heat protectant) and ORS Glossing Polisher (for flyaways).


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 23, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> What did you miss? Do you need a buddy? When did u relax? You can join anytime



I haven't relaxed yet, I thought if you didn't have a buddy already couldn't join.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2014)

Where my buds at? How are yall doing?


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2014)

3jsmom said:


> I haven't relaxed yet, I thought if you didn't have a buddy already couldn't join.



When do you plan to relax?


----------



## gorjis1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi...I am looking for a hair buddy. I just started my journey last month. I am currently a little past neck length.

*How many weeks post are you right now? *1 week post

*How long are you stretching? *Stretching does not work for me, so I relax every 6-8 weeks.

*Any other info?* I am struggling with itchy scalp and shedding.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 24, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Where my buds at? How are yall doing?



Im doing good....does your new growth ever make your head tender???

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## 317537 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm relaxing tomorrow at 14 weeks. Going to stylist for the 2nd time. He used Mizani butter blends on me last time and cut about 1-2inches. I usually stretch fir about 20 weeks so this is a little early for me

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 24, 2014)

i really need a buddy .... im still a bit lost as a new relaxed head ( relaxed end of november) .....


How many weeks post are you right now? 
8 weeks post today. ( coming from a virgin relaxer)

How long are you stretching? 
im new to this so im not sure yet but i hope to hold on until april making that about 16 weeks ( this is my first stretch ever)!

Any other info?
i have fine to medium hair. im growing out my crown that had breakage ànd is shorter than yhe rest. i still dont know what products will give me the moisturized hair i want. im lost  but but new to this.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2014)

Cattypus1 xu93texas shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 soonergirl 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  Hi ladies!!  I got my relaxer today and I have no idea how I've progressed in length.  I had her just put in some curls.  I'm going to baby the crap out of my texlaxed hair and especially my crown and the area just above my nape.  Those areas suffered the most breakage  over time due to not properly caring for my new texture.  Can't have any lazy days as a texlaxed gal with fine hair.  Anyhoo, I'll maintain the curls for a few days and then pin it up until my next wash day. I'm working more so I'll need to do my hair more often so roller setting will be more often, unfortunately I'll have to flat iron the front.  I'll see how long that lasts, I tend to change my mind as often as I change my undies ).  Altruisticoam

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 24, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 soonergirl 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  Hi ladies!!  I got my relaxer today and I have no idea how I've progressed in length.  I had her just put in some curls.  I'm going to baby the crap out of my texlaxed hair and especially my crown and the area just above my nape.  Those areas suffered the most breakage  over time due to not properly caring for my new texture.  Can't have any lazy days as a texlaxed gal with fine hair.  Anyhoo, I'll maintain the curls for a few days and then pin it up until my next wash day. I'm working more so I'll need to do my hair more often so roller setting will be more often, unfortunately I'll have to flat iron the front.  I'll see how long that lasts, I tend to change my mind as often as I change my undies ).  Altruisticoam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Pics please


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> Pics please



There really isn't anything to look at because my curls are tight.  Here is a pic of a stretched curl, 
View attachment 243699

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Jan 24, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i really need a buddy .... im still a bit lost as a new relaxed head ( relaxed end of november) .....
> 
> 
> How many weeks post are you right now?
> ...


coolsista-paris
Girl, I had pre-buddied you awhile ago  
tapioca_pudding Saludable84 kukaberry nappytherapy 
There are so many buddy groups in here


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 24, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Where my buds at? How are yall doing?



Being lazy lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 24, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> There really isn't anything to look at because my curls are tight.  Here is a pic of a stretched curl,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Nice length...looks good!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey ladies, I just wanted to break the monotony a bit and add some fun!  So, what is your favorite space in your house and why?  Please share pics if you want!

I'll start!

My favorite space in my home is my home office.  I love it because it exudes Kiwi!  I love my custom Tiffany blue wall color, my desk is AWSOME because it is large and there is a drawer with these little dividers that perfectly fits everything!  My IMac is my dream come true for all obvious reasons!  I also utilize a corner for my Pibbs and pro-steamer!  I can be me here without having to worry about it being to girly or it being too grown-up, it's uniquely me.  From my dress form where I proudly display dresses I never wear to my Display of Audrey Hepburn and Items relating to Paris, Tiffany's and such!!  I love everything here and it's all my very own space and not to be shared with no one else!!!  

A bonus is my walk-in closet that I happily took possession of after we bought the house back on 2006 and allowed my DH to enjoy the tiny closet in out master bedroom ).

I can get lots or a little work done here and that's ok because I'm the BOSS!! 

View attachment 243703
View attachment 243707
View attachment 243705

View attachment 243709




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 24, 2014)

sunnieb, 

I think we need to do a roll call.  I see several people in multiple groups. Just so we know who our buddies are. Our group is huge and I don't know who to keep up with . What do you ladies think?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 24, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Being lazy lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ditto


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 25, 2014)

Just trying to keep this hair on my head until my next relaxer lol.  Trying to figure out which relaxer to use next go round. I have about 3 weeks to decide.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 25, 2014)

Is it too late to join?  I could use hair buddies to get through this hair journey.


How many weeks post are you right now? 
I am two weeks post relaxer.

How long are you stretching? 
The earliest I will relax is 8 weeks post.  Although I would prefer to stretch for longer periods, because of my short style my hair starts to look a H.A.M. if I go longer than 10 weeks.  I also start seeing a lot of breakage past 10 weeks.

Any other info?
I am currently at ear length with a goal of reaching thick and healthy all around shoulder length by the end of the year.  The crown area is my problem spot (thin, dry, slow growing and breaks often).  My hair type is 4a-z.  I am also working on getting my body in shape by my birthday in December.

Happy growing ladies!

Here is a pic of my current length:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 25, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to break the monotony a bit and add some fun!  So, what is your favorite space in your house and why?  Please share pics if you want!
> 
> I'll start!
> 
> ...



I'm absolutely in love with your desk...so cute

I haven't really finished decorating and I'm still in the process of convincing my husband that I need a home gym lol 

But I would have to say that my favorite space is the kitchen. I love baking (can't you see how in love I am with my kitchenaid) and the fact that I have soooo much counter space 

Don't mind the step stool, I can't reach the top shelves without it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 25, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> I'm absolutely in love with your desk...so cute  I haven't really finished decorating and I'm still in the process of convincing my husband that I need a home gym lol  But I would have to say that my favorite space is the kitchen. I love baking (can't you see how in love I am with my kitchenaid) and the fact that I have soooo much counter space   Don't mind the step stool, I can't reach the top shelves without it.



Thanks, that desk is everything to me!  I love your space!!  I see you have a U shaped work space...LOVE!  I have that mixer on my buy list...the colors it comes in are endless and I think I'll get the light green or yellow one.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 25, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> I'm absolutely in love with your desk...so cute  I haven't really finished decorating and I'm still in the process of convincing my husband that I need a home gym lol  But I would have to say that my favorite space is the kitchen. I love baking (can't you see how in love I am with my kitchenaid) and the fact that I have soooo much counter space   Don't mind the step stool, I can't reach the top shelves without it.



I have that mixer. My husband bought it for me, but somehow he uses it way more than me. I love that mixer. It does everything.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm definitely TU next weekend my ng is winning the war.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 25, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I think we need to do a roll call.  I see several people in multiple groups. Just so we know who our buddies are. Our group is huge and I don't know who to keep up with . What do you ladies think?



Good idea! 

Ok Relaxed Buddies, post your groups/buddies.

If you need a buddy group, post again so you can get grabbed or ask to join a group.  We don't mind.

It's all about support.


----------



## Vtereece (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello ladies. I would like to join. I want to TU 2nd weekend in feb. 
I'm still trying to get the hang of my regimen. My hair sheds and breaks. I can't seem to master the protein moisture balance. I'm at BSL


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2014)

Angelinhell MissyB Hyacinthe londonfog[/QUOTE]
ChocolateCupcake

These are my buddies... I think! I've been MIA. Trying to stretch as long as I can so I don't feel too guilty about relaxing while I'm pregnant but my natural hair is giving me the blues! So I am still going to do a sew in maybe tmrw maybe next week. I'm Dcing/prepooing right now with Hairveda Sitrinillah and I love it. May be an instant staple. Will clarify, do my protein treatment and maybe DC again.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 25, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Good idea!  Ok Relaxed Buddies, post your groups/buddies.  If you need a buddy group, post again so you can get grabbed or ask to join a group.  We don't mind.  It's all about support.



All I know is in in divachyk and sunnieb group 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 25, 2014)

Vtereece said:


> Hello ladies. I would like to join. I want to TU 2nd weekend in feb. I'm still trying to get the hang of my regimen. My hair sheds and breaks. I can't seem to master the protein moisture balance. I'm at BSL



The trick to protein/ moisture balance is to use little to now protein unless you need it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 25, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Angelinhell MissyB Hyacinthe londonfog


 ChocolateCupcake  These are my buddies... I think! I've been MIA. Trying to stretch as long as I can so I don't feel too guilty about relaxing while I'm pregnant but my natural hair is giving me the blues! So I am still going to do a sew in maybe tmrw maybe next week. I'm Dcing/prepooing right now with Hairveda Sitrinillah and I love it. May be an instant staple. Will clarify, do my protein treatment and maybe DC again.[/QUOTE]

I'm trying to stretch to my baby shower, but that's not til 2 seasons away so I think February might win!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2014)

Congratulations Saludable84! I totally missed that post! It feels good to not be alone! I'm coming up on 8 months post! But April will be it for me as long as this sew in lasts 8-10weeks


----------



## Vtereece (Jan 25, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> The trick to protein/ moisture balance is to use little to now protein unless you need it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've been trying to avoid using protein except when needed but everything seems to have protein.. Products I didn't think does


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 25, 2014)

Vtereece said:


> I've been trying to avoid using protein except when needed but everything seems to have protein.. Products I didn't think does



I've been using the Pura Body Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk and it doesn't have protein. It actually just leaves my hair moisturized and not strong. That's the only leave in I found so far that my hair likes and has no protein. Everything else went to the basket under the sink.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2014)

Our group includes (I included my name below so you all can copy the entire group)....
PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, divachyk Saludable84 

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## ckisland (Jan 26, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm trying to stretch to my baby shower, but that's not til 2 seasons away so I think February might win!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Congratulations!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm buddies with:
@Altrusticoam, Cattypus1, KiWiStyle, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,shortdub78, lamaria211, EnExitStageLeft, soonergirl, 317537, nappytherapy, kukaberry, xu93texas


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 26, 2014)

Our Crew is huge lol


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 26, 2014)

ckisland said:


> coolsista-paris Girl, I had pre-buddied you awhile ago  tapioca_pudding Saludable84 kukaberry nappytherapy There are so many buddy groups in here



really?? i missed this. ive been using my cell phone and i cant see when im added or notified. 

SORRY DEAR!!!!!!!!!! i feel silly now.......


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 26, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> I'm definitely TU next weekend my ng is winning the war.



I feel like a new woman. But that Mizani is terrible and I threw that tub in the garbage.


----------



## halfindian (Jan 26, 2014)

Buddy available!!! Let me know how this works, I'm still new. 

How many weeks post are you right now?

*3 days post

How long are you stretching?

*12 weeks/3months

Any other info?

*hair is a little below bra strap length. Currently in waist length 2014 and hip length 2014 challenges.


----------



## Vtereece (Jan 26, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I've been using the Pura Body Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk and it doesn't have protein. It actually just leaves my hair moisturized and not strong. That's the only leave in I found so far that my hair likes and has no protein. Everything else went to the basket under the sink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I will look into that. Is that found in stores or just on their site?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 26, 2014)

Vtereece said:


> I will look into that. Is that found in stores or just on their site?



I found it on the website.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

This is the space I love the most! ! Yes indeed...why are they upside down...uggghhhh


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> This is the space I love the most! ! Yes indeed...why are they upside down...uggghhhh



That's one lucky baby!!!  An amusement park in the livingroom!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 26, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> This is the space I love the most! ! Yes indeed...why are they upside down...uggghhhh



I'm going to get a play yard! I need that asap. My baby is cruising now and I need an area where I don't have to worry. I need about 6 gates too...Smh back to hair. I got my hair cut, but I came home and hacked it up, so I won't be showing any pics until my next. touch up! Sorry. But I just washed it and the experience felt so good and quick! It's ear length. I hacked it up so bad, it doesn't flow right to wrap it, so I have to sleep pretty to avoid a lot of heat.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to get a play yard! I need that asap. My baby is cruising now and I need an area where I don't have to worry. I need about 6 gates too...Smh back to hair. I got my hair cut, but I came home and hacked it up, so I won't be showing any pics until my next. touch up! Sorry. But I just washed it and the experience felt so good and quick! It's ear length. I hacked it up so bad, it doesn't flow right to wrap it, so I have to sleep pretty to avoid a lot of heat.



I completely understand, I didn't cut my hair but there wasn't anything significant since my last check-in to show.  I do plant to cut at least 1/2 inch in March.  You'll get your hair back on track and even if you decide to maintain SL or shorter, it'll grow healthy and full ).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I'm buddies with: @Altrusticoam, Cattypus1, KiWiStyle, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,shortdub78, lamaria211, EnExitStageLeft, soonergirl, 317537, nappytherapy, kukaberry, xu93texas



So there's 14 of us?!?!  I have to go back and see who's missing from my list.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's one lucky baby!!!  An amusement park in the livingroom!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes. Its off of our livingroom and kitchen. Makes my life so easy! !! But she hates it. Its big enough for her to roam but she would rather be out pulling stuff off my tables and dirt out of my plants!  Im quick to ignore the whining! !


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to get a play yard! I need that asap. My baby is cruising now and I need an area where I don't have to worry. I need about 6 gates too...Smh back to hair. I got my hair cut, but I came home and hacked it up, so I won't be showing any pics until my next. touch up! Sorry. But I just washed it and the experience felt so good and quick! It's ear length. I hacked it up so bad, it doesn't flow right to wrap it, so I have to sleep pretty to avoid a lot of heat.



Best thing ever. This is two playyards I ordered from target!  

Im not sure what to say on the hair. ..do you like it...why did you cut it some more. ..


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> So there's 14 of us?!?!  I have to go back and see who's missing from my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thats a nice even number! ! Maybe we need one or two more!  Who wants to join us! !??? Lol...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Thats a nice even number! ! Maybe we need one or two more!  Who wants to join us! !??? Lol...



I'm not gonna say nuffin', LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 26, 2014)

@Altrusticoam, Cattypus1, KiWiStyle, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,shortdub78, lamaria211, soonergirl, 317537, nappytherapy, kukaberry, xu93texas

Straighten my hair for my 10 monthaversary of Transitioning. 







'

LOVING IT!

Did a Quick Measurement. Looks like I'm right at MBL, I think I was wrong about me being BSL....Smh I ain't claiming it until my official LC in April.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't even know when I straighten again, but it will probably be when I relax again.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> So there's 14 of us?!?!  I have to go back and see who's missing from my list.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I counted 13 of us.  Ladies, we need to update our relaxer dates and the length of time we're stretching. I know many of us relaxed recently or getting ready to relax, and we're averaging anywhere between 8-13 weeks. I'll go first.

Last relaxer: 1/3/14
Next relaxer planned date: 3/28 @ 12 weeks post.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2014)

Saludable84, seems like you're in multi groups.

seems like ckisland coolsista-paris tapioca_pudding kukaberry nappytherapy have you in their group as well.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

Loving it!!  EnExitStageLeft
You make transitioning look so easy!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I'm buddies with:
> @Altrusticoam, Cattypus1, KiWiStyle, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,shortdub78, lamaria211, EnExitStageLeft, soonergirl, 317537, nappytherapy, kukaberry, xu93texas



Last relaxer November 8  @ 15 weeks
Next relaxer I dont know I'll be 12 weeks this Friday I may break.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I counted 13 of us.  Ladies, we need to update our relaxer dates and the length of time we're stretching. I know many of us relaxed recently or getting ready to relax, and we're averaging anywhere between 8-13 weeks. I'll go first.
> 
> Last relaxer: 1/3/14
> Next relaxer planned date: 3/28 @ 12 weeks post.



I counted 14...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I counted 13 of us.  Ladies, we need to update our relaxer dates and the length of time we're stretching. I know many of us relaxed recently or getting ready to relax, and we're averaging anywhere between 8-13 weeks. I'll go first.  Last relaxer: 1/3/14 Next relaxer planned date: 3/28 @ 12 weeks post.



Did you count yourself, lol?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I counted 13 of us.  Ladies, we need to update our relaxer dates and the length of time we're stretching. I know many of us relaxed recently or getting ready to relax, and we're averaging anywhere between 8-13 weeks. I'll go first.
> 
> Last relaxer: 1/3/14 Next relaxer planned date: 3/28 @ 12 weeks post.


  Last relaxer: 1/24 Next relaxer: 4/18 @ 12 weeks post.  

Who's recording the stats of all 14 members of the group?  Once all report stats, we can share them in the same post and then I/we can copy and paste it to our devices for quick reference.    

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Altrusticoam, Cattypus1, KiWiStyle, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,shortdub78, lamaria211, soonergirl, 317537, nappytherapy, kukaberry, xu93texas  Straighten my hair for my 10 monthaversary of Transitioning.  '  LOVING IT!  Did a Quick Measurement. Looks like I'm right at MBL, I think I was wrong about me being BSL....Smh I ain't claiming it until my official LC in April.



You're almost there!  How long are you transitioning!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 26, 2014)

divachyk

Lol. I don't remember this but now I see I am the culprit. My schedule follows your group and I was there first, so I will stick with that one for time being. It was hard enough for me to find a group. I couldn't last year 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, who am I missing? KiWiStyle

Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
Cattypus1
Shortdub78
KiWiStyle
Lamaria211
Soonergirl
Yoli184
SunySydeofLyfe
Xu93texas
317537
Nappytherapy
Kukaberry


----------



## ckisland (Jan 26, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, seems like you're in multi groups.
> 
> seems like ckisland coolsista-paris tapioca_pudding kukaberry nappytherapy have you in their group as well.


I know me, tapioca_pudding and coolsista-paris (I think) are buddies, but I think the other 2 ladies got snatched up elsewhere . This group might separate though into one of the bigger groups. 
I really have no idea


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Last relaxer: 1/24 Next relaxer: 4/18 @ 12 weeks post.  Who's recording the stats of all 14 members of the group?  Once all report stats, we can share them in the same post and then I/we can copy and paste it to our devices for quick reference.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I vote for you for team captain


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I know me, tapioca_pudding and coolsista-paris (I think) are buddies, but I think the other 2 ladies got snatched up elsewhere . This group might separate though into one of the bigger groups. I really have no idea


 I think nappytherapy and kukaberry are the two you're referring to.  Would you like to add some others to your group? These ladies are looking for buddies.

3jsmom
gorjis1
Fashionista
Vtereece


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 26, 2014)

KiWiStyle

I think I'm going to do 2-3 years. My big chop year will most likely be 2016.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I vote for you for team captain



2nd.........


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2014)

Saludable84, cool!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
Cattypus1
shortdub78
KiWiStyle
lamaria211
soonergirl
yoli184
xu93texas
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry

 Well ladies, I finally shampooed my hair, with this little bit of the original crème of nature with the yellow top  Why did they ever stop making this!!!!!! And then I did a quick condition with the conditioner @Exitstageleft recommended, I am very happy with the results we shall see what a girl is to do next week considering the crème of nature is gone!!!! 

 How was ya'lls Saturday?


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm glad your hair is back on track. SunySydeofLyfe. 

I'm getting ready to wash and DC while watching the Grammy's


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I'm glad your hair is back on track. I'm getting ready to wash and DC while watching the Grammy's



Thank you. I was about to lose it! But it seems to be acting a lot better! I think I am going to throw in the towel Friday and TU. I may do some protein on Wednesday in preparation. 

 Did I tell you I love your haircut!!!!  Your avi makes me smile!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Thank you. I was about to lose it! But it seems to be acting a lot better! I think I am going to throw in the towel Friday and TU. I may do some protein on Wednesday in preparation.  Did I tell you I love your haircut!!!!  Your avi makes me smile!!!



Thanks lady! 

Please post pics after you relax.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Ok, who am I missing? KiWiStyle  Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft Cattypus1 Shortdub78 KiWiStyle Lamaria211 Soonergirl Yoli184 SunySydeofLyfe Xu93texas 317537 Nappytherapy Kukaberry



You're right.  I think that is all of us.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I vote for you for team captain


 Hmmm??  Thanks for the vote hun but I don't know if I'll be a good enough team leader.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft Cattypus1 shortdub78 KiWiStyle lamaria211 soonergirl yoli184 xu93texas 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  Well ladies, I finally shampooed my hair, with this little bit of the original crème of nature with the yellow top  Why did they ever stop making this!!!!!! And then I did a quick condition with the conditioner @Exitstageleft recommended, I am very happy with the results we shall see what a girl is to do next week considering the crème of nature is gone!!!!  How was ya'lls Saturday?



You do know today is Sunday, right?!  I'm happy to hear your DC treatment worked, wheew!  

My Saturday was busy, chauffeured my child around and had a few showings for work.  Today I chilled all day then cooked dinner; I made seared salmon, sautéed spinach and baked MAC & cheese.  Now I'm relaxing with my glass of cranberry wine, my phone and watching LOST on Netflix.  This is the life of Kings & Queens.  

These two are always within arms reach...I can't escape even if I tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cocoberry (Jan 27, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Altrusticoam, Cattypus1, KiWiStyle, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,shortdub78, lamaria211, soonergirl, 317537, nappytherapy, kukaberry, xu93texas



Last relaxer - 12/13
Next Relaxer - 3/7 (12 weeks)


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 27, 2014)

kukaberry said:


> Last relaxer - 12/13
> Next Relaxer - 3/7 (12 weeks)



Thats when my next relaxer is due too!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 27, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> You do know today is Sunday, right?!  I'm happy to hear your DC treatment worked, wheew!
> 
> My Saturday was busy, chauffeured my child around and had a few showings for work.  Today I chilled all day then cooked dinner; I made seared salmon, sautéed spinach and baked MAC & cheese.  Now I'm relaxing with my glass of cranberry wine, my phone and watching LOST on Netflix.  This is the life of Kings & Queens.
> 
> ...



Lol...you know I didn't. ..sahm and the days run together!  Lol. Dinner sounds yummy I want some mac and cheese like whoa but I'm trying to be skin-tee lol. Yes indeed gotta love the babies!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 27, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Best thing ever. This is two playyards I ordered from target!
> 
> Im not sure what to say on the hair. ..do you like it...why did you cut it some more. ..



I am a perfectionist! Lol and I don't know when to just walk away. But I do like it. I can go in public.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I am a perfectionist! Lol and I don't know when to just walk away. But I do like it. I can go in public.



I am relaxing 7-8 weeks so I will be 3/14 -3/20. If my hair behaves I will take it until 4/2.


----------



## baddison (Jan 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Our group includes (I included my name below so you all can copy the entire group)....
> @PrettyinPink001 @sunnieb, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @divachyk @Saludable84
> 
> Did I miss anyone?




Nope!  I think you got us all.  We are "Team 18week" stretchers!!  LOL!!!

My current relaxer schedule for 2014 looks like this:

1st: Saturday, April 19th
2nd: Saturday, August 23rd
3rd: Saturday, December 20th

Each relaxer is about 17/18 weeks apart.  I try to break up the weeks of the calendar year evenly into 3 relaxers per year.

We are rocking and rolling in 2014!!!  whoohoooo.....


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hmmm??  Thanks for the vote hun but I don't know if I'll be a good enough team leader.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I think you will make an awesome team leader!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2014)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
kukaberry
317537
nappytherapy

I think I'm finally back on track...I had a knotted-ends episode last week which ended with a pair of shears.  I am determined to be in control, my hair has other ideas-LOL.  Last relaxer touchup July 10, 2013, 2nd Chi Enviro Jan 4, 2014.  Here are pics from my latest wash/DC/Flat iron day...




Pay no attention to the rusty color in the middle of my strands...I've decided to let the gray be gray...for now.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I am a perfectionist! Lol and I don't know when to just walk away. But I do like it. I can go in public.



Lol. What does it look like is it like the pictures you posted?  I want to see! !


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I counted 13 of us.  Ladies, we need to update our relaxer dates and the length of time we're stretching. I know many of us relaxed recently or getting ready to relax, and we're averaging anywhere between 8-13 weeks. I'll go first.
> 
> Last relaxer: 1/3/14
> Next relaxer planned date: 3/28 @ 12 weeks post.



Last relaxer: 11/15/13
Next relaxer: ??? Maybe 2/7/14 @ 12 weeks post (thinking about self relaxing but I'm scared)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 kukaberry 317537 nappytherapy  I think I'm finally back on track...I had a knotted-ends episode last week which ended with a pair of shears.  I am determined to be in control, my hair has other ideas-LOL.  Last relaxer touchup July 10, 2013, 2nd Chi Enviro Jan 4, 2014.  Here are pics from my latest wash/DC/Flat iron day...  Pay no attention to the rusty color in the middle of my strands...I've decided to let the gray be gray...for now.



Cattypus1 your hair texture is nice!!  Are you ever going to wear your hair in its natural state once you're 100% natural?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 your hair texture is nice!!  Are you ever going to wear your hair in its natural state once you're 100% natural?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


What I remember of my natural texture was umpteen years ago and it wasn't very nice.  My perspective has changed because it was never very long when I was natural either.  I sure hope that I can live with it kinky-curly...not sure an Afro is the look I'm shooting for.  I can't see enough of my non-relaxed hair (won't call it natural because of Chi) to determine if I can live with it.  I think that by this summer I should know.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 27, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> What I remember of my natural texture was umpteen years ago and it wasn't very nice.  My perspective has changed because it was never very long when I was natural either.  I sure hope that I can live with it kinky-curly...not sure an Afro is the look I'm shooting for.  I can't see enough of my non-relaxed hair (won't call it natural because of Chi) to determine if I can live with it.  I think that by this summer I should know.



Your hair is coming along nicely. I can't believe you're 6 months post.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just yanked like 6(all at once) strands out of my head trying to detangle. I am definitely TU on Friday: (


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I feel like a new woman. But that Mizani is terrible and I threw that tub in the garbage.



Really. Thanks for the heads up. I might go ahead and try the ORS lye. Have you used that one before?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2014)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry
Altruisticoam

Hi buddies!  My hair has been in these pin curls since Saturday night, I've taken them down to M&S but that's it.  It's nice that I haven't had anywhere to be so I could keep them in, I had lunch with DH & DD yesterday but kept my beanie on.  I have a lunch meeting on Thursday so I'll have to take them down.  I love these things!  

I'm seriously considering rollersetting and straightening my roots once a week after washing and DC but probably just my kinkiest areas just above my nape and the front of my hair.  

Since texlaxing I have breakage in the back above my nape at the line of demarcation where my bonelaxed and texlaxed hair meet.  My hair loves protein so I'm going hard in 2014 to maintain those levels to keep my hair strong and healthy. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 29, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...



those look good!  did you texlax yet?  anybody else this past weekend?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> those look good!  did you texlax yet?  anybody else this past weekend?



I texlaxed last Friday.  I can't wait to wash and DC this weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 29, 2014)

KiWiStyle

Your pin curls look like a glamorous retro Lena Horne style.  You could have rocked those w/o a beanie.  Pretty!  Please post a pic of the front!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 29, 2014)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry

So ladies I think I'm going to do it...I'm going to take the plunge and self relax. I've been watching several YouTube videos and reading several post on here. So I think in ready and will be relaxing and trimming my own hair in the next 2 days. 

Any advice?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  So ladies I think I'm going to do it...I'm going to take the plunge and self relax. I've been watching several YouTube videos and reading several post on here. So I think in ready and will be relaxing and trimming my own hair in the next 2 days.  Any advice?



It's not that hard. You'll be a pro after the first time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 29, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry
> 
> So ladies I think I'm going to do it...I'm going to take the plunge and self relax. I've been watching several YouTube videos and reading several post on here. So I think in ready and will be relaxing and trimming my own hair in the next 2 days.
> 
> Any advice?



i did the half & half method. 
http://www.kibibihair.com/2010/05/17/how-i-relax-my-hair/


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jan 29, 2014)

I relaxed on Sunday. I thought using no lye would be fine as long as I take care of my hair, but my hair just hasn't been the same.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> KiWiStyle  Your pin curls look like a glamorous retro Lena Horne style.  You could have rocked those w/o a beanie.  Pretty!  Please post a pic of the front!



MileHighDiva, thank you!  It's not style worthy...



I love it as I walk around the house looking "groomed" and neat but I would definitely not wear out without a beanie or combed down.  I would like to do a pin curl set to wear out one day but I'd have to make much smart sections.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  So ladies I think I'm going to do it...I'm going to take the plunge and self relax. I've been watching several YouTube videos and reading several post on here. So I think in ready and will be relaxing and trimming my own hair in the next 2 days.  Any advice?



Good luck!!  I wish I had it in me to SR...these stylists are working my nerves. I had to literally stop my stylist from raking thru my hair with a cheap, seamed rattail comb.   That ish pissed me off...I was like nah we ain't doing that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 30, 2014)

KiWiStyle 
Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry
Altruisticoam

I am about to go in!!! I will be 12 weeks tomorrow but I am on a mission to do better and it all starts with some fresh roots! The baby is napping until 4 so I hope I can get all done or close before she starts calling!!!  Pictures later!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 30, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> KiWiStyle
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> ...



i know how you feel!  i will have some pictures of my wig when i go and buy it!  my hair feels good and my stylist friend said it was healthy, but i chopped the crap out of it, so i will be wigging it for the next few months.  i guess i will wear it when i need to get jazzy. i can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas
> KiWiStyle
> shortdub78
> yoli184
> ...



looks good to me! how does your hair feel now?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 30, 2014)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry

It's official,.. I'm a self relaxer!!

I'm under the dryer now with my deep conditioner. I think I'll roller set my hair when I finish. 

Pics to come. It was way easier than I imagined. I went with a method I saw on YouTube involving pre-parting and twisting your hair 

http://youtu.be/FAman42iJiU


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 30, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry
> 
> It's official,.. I'm a self relaxer!!
> 
> ...



We in it together!  My dc is in too!  Don't think I'll rollerset cause i cant. Lol.  How long you planning on stretching?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  It's official,.. I'm a self relaxer!!  I'm under the dryer now with my deep conditioner. I think I'll roller set my hair when I finish.  Pics to come. It was way easier than I imagined. I went with a method I saw on YouTube involving pre-parting and twisting your hair  http://youtu.be/FAman42iJiU



Congrats on your first self-relax??  FREEDOM!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 30, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> We in it together!  My dc is in too!  Don't think I'll rollerset cause i cant. Lol.  How long you planning on stretching?



Yay...10-12 weeks. But now that I'm doing it all myself and don't have to worry about anyone pulling my hair out I may be able to go longer.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 30, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Congrats on your first self-relax??  FREEDOM!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes first one and it feels quite liberating!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 30, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Good luck!!  I wish I had it in me to SR...these stylists are working my nerves. I had to literally stop my stylist from raking thru my hair with a cheap, seamed rattail comb.   That ish pissed me off...I was like nah we ain't doing that.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Get that stylist, girl!  Don't let them jack up all your hard work.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 30, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> looks good to me! how does your hair feel now?


Thank you, it feels really good and I'm not seeing the little pieces of hair on the floor and I'm totally happy about that!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 30, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, divachyk 

Who's Next???? Im waiting!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2014)

Saludable84 - divachyk and I are coming soon!

My relaxer date is Feb. 8 and I think she's right around that date.


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 30, 2014)

I am relaxing tomorrow or Saturday, I am about 12 weeks and my ng is no joke


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 30, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 - divachyk and I are coming soon!  My relaxer date is Feb. 8 and I think she's right around that date.



I wish I could have waited 2 more weeks, but I can live vicariously through you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 31, 2014)

3jsmom said:


> I am relaxing tomorrow or Saturday, I am about 12 weeks and my ng is no joke



Post pics please.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 31, 2014)

Saludable84, PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, 


I'm relaxing 13 Feb.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 31, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @KiWiStyle
> @Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @shortdub78
> ...



I am so happy with my results but I don't have anyone to take a picture!!! I tried to do the selfie but I sucked at it! I didn't get much growth and need a trim even though my ends are uneven they are not splitting....I may just hold on...lol...such a shame, I am not a blunt cut lover so I like the 'layered' look lol....or I like to hold on to all my growth...ends make inches!!!  My ends are just past my brastrap can you say happy!!! I want full BSL and MBL this year. My mission just got serious!!!  My sister (natural and struggling) are doing a accountability challenge starting tomorrow. Hope this puts me closer to my goals!!  I will add my awful selfie in a few.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 31, 2014)

My selfie!  I need a style


----------



## cocoberry (Jan 31, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry  It's official,.. I'm a self relaxer!!  I'm under the dryer now with my deep conditioner. I think I'll roller set my hair when I finish.  Pics to come. It was way easier than I imagined. I went with a method I saw on YouTube involving pre-parting and twisting your hair  http://youtu.be/FAman42iJiU



That is such a good idea. I always self relax but I never thought of that. It would save time and allow for a more even app. I use a mild relaxer but I still worry about over processing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My selfie!  I need a style



You took a really nice pic...and your hair is really long and full.  I needed your inspiration because my hair seems to be going nowhere, FAST!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 31, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> You took a really nice pic...and your hair is really long and full. I needed your inspiration because my hair seems to be going nowhere, FAST!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




 Thank you! I am getting inspired to do better because I have never had hair past my shoulders even then I thought I was doing something. This new head of hair is making me a believer that with patience and the right technique, products and my LHCF sistas I can get to WSL! We are going to do this thing together! 

 I cant be of much help but I will try what are you struggling with? 

 My sister and I are doing a month of consistency, I don't have a set regimen but to help her be more accountable as she calls it I am willing to stick to one for a month, I have a feeling that when I do I will benefit too! Come on and do it with us!  

 I will post mine later on today, I need to write it down so I can see it.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 31, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry
> 
> It's official,.. I'm a self relaxer!!
> 
> ...



Here are the results. All and all I'm happy. I retained my length and my right side continues to grow and prosper. However I need a serious trim which I hope will promote more growth. I'll be taking the plunge either today or tomorrow and cut off 1-2 inches :-(

Needless to say ill be doing the inversion challenge starting tomorrow to try and get an inch back.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 31, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> Here are the results. All and all I'm happy. I retained my length and my right side continues to grow and prosper. However I need a serious trim which I hope will promote more growth. I'll be taking the plunge either today or tomorrow and cut off 1-2 inches :-(
> 
> Needless to say ill be doing the inversion challenge starting tomorrow to try and get an inch back.



You are a beauty!  Your hair looks nice! !


----------



## 317537 (Jan 31, 2014)

I just relaxed Saturday. I am a former self relaxer. It was my second time at the stylist. He used Mizani butter blends. I'm torn cause he cut off half of my hair! :-(. But I always burn myself and I  haven't these last two times. It's really hard to for me to relax when I have such a big head and so much hair. (Or used to have so much hair...I know it'll grow back).   I was 14 weeks. I used to go 20 ish weeks but I wind up flat ironing the roots every week after about 8 weeks. Anyway I'm never letting him chop in my hair like this again.  I'll prob relax again at 12 weeks.  



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 31, 2014)

317537 said:


> I just relaxed Saturday. I am a former self relaxer. It was my second time at the stylist. He used Mizani butter blends. I'm torn cause he cut off half of my hair! :-(. But I always burn myself and I  haven't these last two times. It's really hard to for me to relax when I have such a big head and so much hair. (Or used to have so much hair...I know it'll grow back).   I was 14 weeks. I used to go 20 ish weeks but I wind up flat ironing the roots every week after about 8 weeks. Anyway I'm never letting him chop in my hair like this again.  I'll prob relax again at 12 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Another amazing head of hair.  Just beautiful! !


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 31, 2014)

317537 Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> Here are the results. All and all I'm happy. I retained my length and my right side continues to grow and prosper. However I need a serious trim which I hope will promote more growth. I'll be taking the plunge either today or tomorrow and cut off 1-2 inches :-(  Needless to say ill be doing the inversion challenge starting tomorrow to try and get an inch back.



Very nice!!  You're not alone, I'll be trimming my hair again in March.  It's a necessary evil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2014)

317537 said:


> I just relaxed Saturday. I am a former self relaxer. It was my second time at the stylist. He used Mizani butter blends. I'm torn cause he cut off half of my hair! :-(. But I always burn myself and I  haven't these last two times. It's really hard to for me to relax when I have such a big head and so much hair. (Or used to have so much hair...I know it'll grow back).   I was 14 weeks. I used to go 20 ish weeks but I wind up flat ironing the roots every week after about 8 weeks. Anyway I'm never letting him chop in my hair like this again.  I'll prob relax again at 12 weeks.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Gorgeous hair 317537!!  I had to go back to see if you are my buddy, lol.  We've grown so much I get lost at times...Anyhoo, I'm glad I have another hair inspiration in our group!  Did I miss your stats up thread somewhere, I want to know more?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 31, 2014)

317537 said:


> I just relaxed Saturday. I am a former self relaxer. It was my second time at the stylist. He used Mizani butter blends. I'm torn cause he cut off half of my hair! :-(. But I always burn myself and I  haven't these last two times. It's really hard to for me to relax when I have such a big head and so much hair. (Or used to have so much hair...I know it'll grow back).   I was 14 weeks. I used to go 20 ish weeks but I wind up flat ironing the roots every week after about 8 weeks. Anyway I'm never letting him chop in my hair like this again.  I'll prob relax again at 12 weeks.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


That hair is GAUJUS!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 31, 2014)

317537 said:


> I just relaxed Saturday. I am a former self relaxer. It was my second time at the stylist. He used Mizani butter blends. I'm torn cause he cut off half of my hair! :-(. But I always burn myself and I  haven't these last two times. It's really hard to for me to relax when I have such a big head and so much hair. (Or used to have so much hair...I know it'll grow back).   I was 14 weeks. I used to go 20 ish weeks but I wind up flat ironing the roots every week after about 8 weeks. Anyway I'm never letting him chop in my hair like this again.  I'll prob relax again at 12 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So pretty


----------



## 317537 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thx everyone. I usually lurk... I'm a keep it simple person. I wash every 5-7d deep condition in the shower with aphogee or biolage ultra hydrating balm. Then I towel dry apply a mix of serum cream and oil ( usually frizz ease, davines relaxing fluid, and grape seed oil) rough blowdry and put in two Bantu knots like Princess Leia. This straightens out frizz. In the morning I put in hot rollers. I use heat once a week-ish and I only use a flatiron on NG. I don't use a curling iron just hot rollers. I sleep on a satin pillowcase. I used to wrap but I noticed breakage at my hairline so I stopped. I also used to flat iron but I started breaking so I stopped. I use henna and indigo too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Feb 1, 2014)

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, @PrettyinPink001 @sunnieb, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright,
> 
> 
> I'm relaxing 13 Feb.



Can't wait to see your results.  Your hair is fabulous!!  

My 2014 relaxer schedule is as follows:

April 19th
August 23rd
December 20th

3 relaxers per year....trying to even spread it out over the 52weeks in the year....LOL!!

Gonna needs some pics from you ladies for hair motivation once the ugle NG beast shows up...LOL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey ladies
Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry
Altruisticoam

This is going to be a busy hair weekend.  First shampoo, tea rinse and DC.  Then henndigo either tonight or tomorrow morning and maybe rollerset...maybe flat iron....maybe air dry and bun.  Probably the later will win the mind struggle.  Have a great weekend ladies!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2014)

KiWiStyle, you do have a busy hair weekend! Have fun!

We're home in New Orleans this weekend visiting family. I washed and DC before we left. When I get back Monday I plan to clarify and do a protein treatment.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 1, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, baddison

One thing I learned from this last stretch is that it can be done. Remember, I relaxed because I was being bad hair lazy, but the fatigue was killing my head. I am happy though that I am seeing the thickness and health I have been feening for when I started my journey. Texlaxing has slow results, but you know what? Im jealous of myself. I looked in the mirror like "What? Thats Me? Oh S***!" And I want to thank divachyk for her post about not needing a mid-protein step. I used some protein this relaxer when I needed it in certain areas, but the linange is so mild that I really didn't need to bother with protein.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 1, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, baddison  One thing I learned from this last stretch is that it can be done. Remember, I relaxed because I was being bad hair lazy, but the fatigue was killing my head. I am happy though that I am seeing the thickness and health I have been feening for when I started my journey. Texlaxing has slow results, but you know what? Im jealous of myself. I looked in the mirror like "What? Thats Me? Oh S***!" And I want to thank divachyk for her post about not needing a mid-protein step. I used some protein this relaxer when I needed it in certain areas, but the linange is so mild that I really didn't need to bother with protein.



i really want to try out linange. hope i will find it throughout my weekend in london next week. 
i have fine hair and i hope it will do me good.

is it no lye or lye? i had my relaxer with no lye. i dont know if changing is a problem


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 1, 2014)

Loving

Sooooooooo, I cut my hair today  - Took 5 inches off!!!

Im so happy, my ends have been looking dastardly and I wanted to do something new to my hair, I felt like it was boring, so here are the results


----------



## Loving (Feb 1, 2014)

KhandiB You go girl! It looks lovely! I loooove blunt ends but I'm too scared to do it!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 1, 2014)

KhandiB Your hair looks so healthy


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 1, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i really want to try out linange. hope i will find it throughout my weekend in london next week. i have fine hair and i hope it will do me good.  is it no lye or lye? i had my relaxer with no lye. i dont know if changing is a problem



It's lye. It shouldn't be a problem. I switched with no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, you do have a busy hair weekend! Have fun!  We're home in New Orleans this weekend visiting family. I washed and DC before we left. When I get back Monday I plan to clarify and do a protein treatment.



I didn't get the chance to shampoo today, mommy and wife got the best of my day, ugh!  It's looking like henna is going to happen next week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 1, 2014)

Altruisticoam

thank you!! Finally had to let those ends go, ahah



Altruisticoam said:


> KhandiB Your hair looks so healthy


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 2, 2014)

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, seems like you're in multi groups.
> 
> seems like @ckisland @coolsista-paris @tapioca_pudding @kukaberry @nappytherapy have you in their group as well.


 
i didnt even know there were groups 

i thought we had to be pairs of 2. completely wrong i am...


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Feb 3, 2014)

Guys can you recommend a leave in treatment that is good for temple hair loss? Its thining out

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 3, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> Guys can you recommend a leave in treatment that is good for temple hair loss? Its thining out  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



I use castor oil when my edges look thin. Mix it with a little Cinammon oil

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Feb 3, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I use castor oil when my edges look thin. Mix it with a little Cinammon oil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Do you see a difference when you use it?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 3, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> Do you see a difference when you use it?  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



After about a week I notice they thicken up a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 3, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> Do you see a difference when you use it?  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Do you wrap your hair. That makes a difference too. When I stopped, the thinning stopped too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Feb 3, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i didnt even know there were groups
> 
> i thought we had to be pairs of 2. completely wrong i am...


You could probably do both!! I don't think anyone would mind 

So I'm back at plan B which was to wait until by birthday to decide whether to stay relaxed or transition to natural. I've been really enjoying my hair and I even missed it the week it was in my PS. Yesterday I didn't have time to style before going out, so I put my hair in a ponytail. Why did I end up with a luscious, bouncy curly ponytail!!!! I pineappled overnight and wore it again today. My hair is soooo soft .


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 3, 2014)

ckisland said:


> You could probably do both!! I don't think anyone would mind   So I'm back at plan B which was to wait until by birthday to decide whether to stay relaxed or transition to natural. I've been really enjoying my hair and I even missed it the week it was in my PS. Yesterday I didn't have time to style before going out, so I put my hair in a ponytail. Why did I end up with a luscious, bouncy curly ponytail!!!! I pineappled overnight and wore it again today. My hair is soooo soft .



It's nice isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 3jsmom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Ladies, I relaxed yesterday for the first time using Vitale Olive Oil relaxer. It took very well even though I still have some texture to my ends. I rollerset it and air dried while watching the superbowl.

It didn't help that it was rainy this am, my poor fine hair hates humidity


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 3, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> It's lye. It shouldn't be a problem. I switched with no problem.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i think im gonna try it out then. if i manage to find it anywhere. (paris or london)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 3, 2014)

KhandiB said:


> Loving  Sooooooooo, I cut my hair today  - Took 5 inches off!!!  Im so happy, my ends have been looking dastardly and I wanted to do something new to my hair, I felt like it was boring, so here are the results



it looks good and healthy.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 3, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> Guys can you recommend a leave in treatment that is good for temple hair loss? Its thining out  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



castor oil helped me get my edges back. i only used  to put it on like once a week but massaged my scalp everynight. my hair grew


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 3, 2014)

ckisland said:


> You could probably do both!! I don't think anyone would mind   So I'm back at plan B which was to wait until by birthday to decide whether to stay relaxed or transition to natural. I've been really enjoying my hair and I even missed it the week it was in my PS. Yesterday I didn't have time to style before going out, so I put my hair in a ponytail. Why did I end up with a luscious, bouncy curly ponytail!!!! I pineappled overnight and wore it again today. My hair is soooo soft .



girl im jealous! you are having so much fun with your hair!! 

im trying my best to repair and fill in the damaged  crown. things are getting better but im not satisfied yet and i must continue ps ) boring)!!!


----------



## ckisland (Feb 3, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> It's nice isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Yeeeeeesssss!!! 



coolsista-paris said:


> girl im jealous! you are having so much fun with your hair!!
> 
> im trying my best to repair and fill in the damaged  crown. things are getting better but im not satisfied yet and i must continue ps ) boring)!!!



But your hair's getting better!!!! PS is boring but it'll get you where you want your hair to be, and then you can whip it how you want  . Hey, I was PSing for the past 3 weeks myself !


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 7, 2014)

mschristine Mande30 divachyk 

*How many weeks post are you right now?* I am currently 5 weeks post relaxer

*How long are you stretching?* I plan to stretch for 10 weeks.  My next relaxer will be in mid March around the 13th or 14th. 

*Any other info?  *I am still struggling with finding the right products.  I was doing very well for awhile and then I used something that completely threw my hair out of whack.  I believe it was Chi Silk Infusion.  

*I would love to hear how my buddies are doing!*


----------



## divachyk (Feb 7, 2014)

klsjackson said:


> mschristine Mande30 divachyk  How many weeks post are you right now? I am currently 5 weeks post relaxer  How long are you stretching? I plan to stretch for 10 weeks.  My next relaxer will be in mid March around the 13th or 14th.  Any other info?  I am still struggling with finding the right products.  I was doing very well for awhile and then I used something that completely threw my hair out of whack.  I believe it was Chi Silk Infusion.  I would love to hear how my buddies are doing!



Hi klsjackson, I'm 9 weeks and TU next week. Did you clarify your hair after it whacked out?  This would help to remove the whacky product.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 7, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Hi klsjackson, I'm 9 weeks and TU next week. Did you clarify your hair after it whacked out?  This would help to remove the whacky product.


Yes, I did. But it did a number on my hair. I'm throwing it out, lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2014)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
soonergirl
317537
nappytherapy
kukaberry
Altruisticoam

Hey buddies!
So I finally caved and cut my hair and I feel soo good about it and relieved!!  Every wash day I look at my ends in disgust...always wanting to cut but wanting to hold on to my length that I worked so hard to get.  In all actuality, I've neglected my hair for the last 6-9 months which is the reason I'm here to day.  My ends have no obvious splits but they were thinned, breaking and because I've had breakage in my crown and above my nape, I have there is a huge hole in the center of my hemline.  It has even started to look obvious in my rollersets.  

So here it is, 3" GONE!  My new goal for 2014 is to be full  and healthy BSB-BSL by December.  No more racing to the finish line for me.  New year with a refreshed hhj.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 10, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> shortdub78
> EnExitStageLeft
> ...



I'm sure your hair will thank you by growing back in no time


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 14, 2014)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
kukaberry
317537
nappytherapy

Okay, ladies, my weekend plans are to get a real haircut.  You guys have inspired me and I'm tired of looking crazy for the sake of hanging on to these scraggly ends.  I plan to go for a layered just-below-chin-length bob.  Like Kiwi, the crown and nape have taken a beating and the only conditioner that will take care of it is a metal condish.  Headed to the shop sometime tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 14, 2014)

Cattypus1, 
Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 14, 2014)

Cattypus1

A BOB YOU SAY?! ....I love bob's. 

Pictures please


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 16, 2014)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe
lamaria211
kukaberry
317537
nappytherapy

Ok ladies, the deed is done!  I'm officially chin-length.  I haven't seen it wet yet because I got a dry cut on freshly washed, dried and flat-ironed hair.  I love the look right now, wash day is going to be interesting.  I think I'm about half and half  in the front  and from about the crown down in the back 90-100% natural with a little help from Chi.

xu93texas and EnExitStageLeft, I'll post pics as soon as my phone is charged.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas
> KiWiStyle
> shortdub78
> yoli184
> ...



wash day will be really good! can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 17, 2014)

Cattypus1

I loves me a bob! Bring on dem' dere' picha's!


----------



## Saga (Feb 17, 2014)

*How many weeks post are you right now? *
8 weeks

*How long are you stretching? *
25 weeks maybe

*Any other info?*
I'm trying to find a solid regimen thats good for fine relaxed hair while I protective style beneath wigs.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey buddies!  Long time no hear from! I'm in a sew in right now and will be until April. Then its texlax time. 10 months post. I think I'm going to try ORS lye relaxer this time. My regimen has changed a bit too. I've started either not prepooing or only using oil instead of DC'ers because my hair would be really tangled instead of staying nicely detangled after I rinse the DC prepoo out. Unless my hair is particularly dry or like after this sew in I won't be doing that anymore. How are yall doing? ChocolateCupcake Hyacinthe Angelinhell MissyB


----------



## divachyk (Feb 18, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright,  I'm relaxing 13 Feb.



Buds, I didn't mean to leave you hanging. I revealed in the relaxer reveal thread. Hope you had a glimpse. So far, so good. No weird post relaxer issues to speak of.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 18, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies!  Long time no hear from! I'm in a sew in right now and will be until April. Then its texlax time. 10 months post. I think I'm going to try ORS lye relaxer this time. My regimen has changed a bit too. I've started either not prepooing or only using oil instead of DC'ers because my hair would be really tangled instead of staying nicely detangled after I rinse the DC prepoo out. Unless my hair is particularly dry or like after this sew in I won't be doing that anymore. How are yall doing? ChocolateCupcake Hyacinthe Angelinhell MissyB



wow 10 months post!!! your hanging on very very well! was it planned to be that long? are you only relaxing once a year?

im going to relax in april ( i guess i can make it). it will be my first stretch ever ( in april it will be 4 months). ive bought my relaxer already. gonna try that out for the first time and by myslef: ors lye relaxer for fine to medium hair.

we are gonna be checking that out at the same time ;-)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 18, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Cattypus1, Don't forget to post pics.





shortdub78 said:


> wash day will be really good! can't wait to see the pics!





EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1  I loves me a bob! Bring on dem' dere' picha's!


Before:








After:



It's shorter that I originally wanted to go but I love it!  It feels wonderful!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> wow 10 months post!!! your hanging on very very well! was it planned to be that long? are you only relaxing once a year?
> 
> im going to relax in april ( i guess i can make it). it will be my first stretch ever ( in april it will be 4 months). ive bought my relaxer already. gonna try that out for the first time and by myslef: ors lye relaxer for fine to medium hair.
> 
> we are gonna be checking that out at the same time ;-)


Originally I was trying to not relax while pregnant so I was wigging it and now I'm in a weave. With it being hidden it doesn't bother me. But I want to wear my own hair again and my SO wants to see it too so I'm ending the stretch earlier. Hopefully I'm at the length I want to be or I will continue to stretch and trim as I go. After this my stretches will not go past 4 months because the amount of new growth will be easier to handle. 
 I hope this relaxer is all that we hope it to be. I didn't know they had one for fine/medium hair. I need that too!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 18, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Originally I was trying to not relax while pregnant so I was wigging it and now I'm in a weave. With it being hidden it doesn't bother me. But I want to wear my own hair again and my SO wants to see it too so I'm ending the stretch earlier. Hopefully I'm at the length I want to be or I will continue to stretch and trim as I go. After this my stretches will not go past 4 months because the amount of new growth will be easier to handle. I hope this relaxer is all that we hope it to be. I didn't know they had one for fine/medium hair. I need that too!



oh i see. i remember i went natural while being pregnant. braids braids all along. i gave birth and big chopped a month after giving birth. hubby did my bc lol.

ive got new growth and i hope i wont mess up my relaxer in april.  i might do the half and half method. and do twists with clips. 

concerning the ors,   yup i guess its just normal but it says for fine to medium hair :









i will follow the chart.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> oh i see. i remember i went natural while being pregnant. braids braids all along. i gave birth and big chopped a month after giving birth. hubby did my bc lol.
> 
> ive got new growth and i hope i wont mess up my relaxer in april.  i might do the half and half method. and do twists with clips.
> 
> ...



Yeah I bc'd the first time and hated it! Lol! This time is not so bad but I'm ok with relaxing. I will have braids for giving birth tho! I have seen that relaxer before! The twists with clips method is awesome! Its a little more difficult with shorter hair but I love it!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2014)

Y'all make me feel like a loser for relaxer but I refuse to do any long term styling and the increased growth caught up to me at once. I was like  I cannot do this. I could have held out for 4 more weeks, but between no energy to rollerset and no energy to air dry, something had to give. Y'all know I keep a stash handy, so I just threw the towel in. 

I think I can make it til July without another relaxer though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Y'all make me feel like a loser for relaxer but I refuse to do any long term styling and the increased growth caught up to me at once. I was like  I cannot do this. I could have held out for 4 more weeks, but between no energy to rollerset and no energy to air dry, something had to give. Y'all know I keep a stash handy, so I just threw the towel in.
> 
> I think I can make it til July without another relaxer though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No honey! If I didn't already buy my hair for this sew in I would have been relaxed. I ran out of supplies so I said poot it lets do this sew in. Can you imagine what its going to be like trying to relax at 10months post!? Ridiculous!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 19, 2014)

Cattypus1, 
I like it!  How far are you into transitioning now? Your hair is so smooth and shiny.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 19, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Cattypus1, I like it!  How far are you into transitioning now? Your hair is so smooth and shiny.


Thank you, I'm 32 weeks post.  I had my first Chi Enviro professionally done 3 months ago and I did another Chi treatment myself about 6 & 1/2 weeks ago.  Chi is my friend.  I wish I had done it earlier but I was kind of iffy about transitioning. I didn't think I could live without a relaxer.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday bestie! Nix08 :blowkiss:


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Nix08


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday to my e-sister Nix08!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 24, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Happy birthday bestie! @Nix08 :blowkiss:





Saludable84 said:


> Happy birthday @Nix08





sunnieb said:


> Happy birthday to my e-sister @Nix08!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



 Thank you ladies  I swear thanks to LHCF and you ladies especially, I really enjoy my birthday because I truly am more fabulous each year


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Thank you ladies  I swear thanks to LHCF and you ladies especially, I really enjoy my birthday because I truly am more fabulous each year



happy birthday!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> View attachment 246821
> ...



it's so pretty! good fresh start!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you, I'm 32 weeks post.  I had my first Chi Enviro professionally done 3 months ago and I did another Chi treatment myself about 6 & 1/2 weeks ago.  Chi is my friend.  I wish I had done it earlier but I was kind of iffy about transitioning. I didn't think I could live without a relaxer.



I may try the design essentials treatment one day. Right now I am working on putting some Senegalese twists in my hair. This is my first doing something like this.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 25, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I may try the design essentials treatment one day. Right now I am working on putting some Senegalese twists in my hair. This is my first doing something like this.


 I tried it once but the breakage was so nasty I had to give it up.  You doing then yourself?  Want details and finished pics pls.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 25, 2014)

Very pretty shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 25, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Very pretty shortdub78



thank you!  i just started on the back today!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I tried it once but the breakage was so nasty I had to give it up.  You doing then yourself?  Want details and finished pics pls.



i will let my SIL know about that.  she is looking into that DE treatment soon. 

yeah i decided to give it a go.  i was asking around for prices and just couldn't part with the money.  i really pumped myself up to do them myself.  so far, so good!  

i had a pack of braiding hair laying around, so i decided to practice.  i did several on the most difficult parts of my hair to see if i could get the hang of it.  i also tried the twist in method. i didn't feel they were secure enough, so i decided to braid the hair in first, then start twisting.  i forgot the name of the hair i used, but it was $1.99 a pack.  i wanted the $5.99 pack, but they were out of the color i wanted.  the hair tangles a bit, so next time i will search around for the more expensive kanekalon hair.  

i take a lot of breaks, since i got the kids.  i do it in the bathroom, since i need to really see what is going on.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 1, 2014)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry

Hey ladies I think I found my go to summer style...perm rod set


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 1, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry
> 
> Hey ladies I think I found my go to summer style...perm rod set



i love that style!  i wore my hair like that constantly at one point.  my hair thrived.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211 317537 nappytherapy kukaberry
> 
> Hey ladies I think I found my go to summer style...perm rod set



Ok im using this post to attach everyone's mame! Here are my senegalese twists i installed myself. I got a lot of hair on my head!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 4, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok im using this post to attach everyone's mame! Here are my senegalese twists i installed myself. I got a lot of hair on my head!



Beautiful! !! So neat!  I wish I could do those for my daughter! !!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Beautiful! !! So neat!  I wish I could do those for my daughter! !!



Thank you! This was my first time. I will do them again and will try box braids. I may do this for the year.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok im using this post to attach everyone's mame! Here are my senegalese twists i installed myself. I got a lot of hair on my head!


Can you please come to my house?  This is beautiful work, girl!  I love them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Can you please come to my house?  This is beautiful work, girl!  I love them.



Thank you so much! If I could I would! I just got out the hospital today. That is why I had to make sure my hair was done. I knew I would be down for awhile. I had my gallbladder removed.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you so much! If I could I would! I just got out the hospital today. That is why I had to make sure my hair was done. I knew I would be down for awhile. I had my gallbladder removed.


Wow...speedy recovery, lady.  You're looking cute while you do it, too!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 4, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok im using this post to attach everyone's mame! Here are my senegalese twists i installed myself. I got a lot of hair on my head!



This is adorbs!!!  You're just a hop, skip and a jump from me...so how about it shortdub78??? I'm broke but I'm a good cook, I'll pay you with food ;-)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 4, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you so much! If I could I would! I just got out the hospital today. That is why I had to make sure my hair was done. I knew I would be down for awhile. I had my gallbladder removed.



shortdub78 get well soon.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> This is adorbs!!!  You're just a hop, skip and a jump from me...so how about it shortdub78??? I'm broke but I'm a good cook, I'll pay you with food ;-)


Me first...will travel for hair!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> This is adorbs!!!  You're just a hop, skip and a jump from me...so how about it shortdub78??? I'm broke but I'm a good cook, I'll pay you with food ;-)



Thanks ladies! Yes I work for food! You can pay me in cookies!


----------



## naija24 (Mar 4, 2014)

so it's two weeks and now i know that the curlies are starting to pop out. i want to stretch for 8-10 weeks, which puts me at the second week of April to relax. But since I stretched previously to 16 weeks through using braids, I sometimes wonder if it is worth it. Even though I retain a lot more hair, I end up having to trim 1 inch anyway. Not sure if the end result justifies the cost on my hair and wallet.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you so much! If I could I would! I just got out the hospital today. That is why I had to make sure my hair was done. I knew I would be down for awhile. I had my gallbladder removed.



Your twists came out great!! I need to come to your house so you can do mine.  

 Get well soon!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok im using this post to attach everyone's mame! Here are my senegalese twists i installed myself. I got a lot of hair on my head!



wow you're an expert!! you did that yourself and they are so neat! perfect!

i wish i knew.... ok i now know how to self braid but i want those twists!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> wow you're an expert!! you did that yourself and they are so neat! perfect!
> 
> i wish i knew.... ok i now know how to self braid but i want those twists!



Thank you lady! Oh then you can do it! I practiced, doing several twists before I got started. You are a pro if you can self braid.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok im using this post to attach everyone's mame! Here are my senegalese twists i installed myself. I got a lot of hair on my head!



So pretty, I wish I had that kind of talent. I need to get me a head to practice on.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Thanks ladies! Yes I work for food! You can pay me in cookies!



You've got yourself a DEAL!!!


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys I'm reaching 10 weeks post right now! I want to wash my hair first before I relax it next week. What are some techniques you advices me to take. Should I do a DC or protein Cond??? 
Thank you


----------



## Rnjones (Mar 5, 2014)

The week before a relaxer I always clarify and do a protein treatment.   I would wash in braids to prevent unnecessary tangles.  I also try not to irritate the scalp that week and minimal manipulation. Some ladies flat iron the hair for easier sectioning and application time   

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> The week before a relaxer I always clarify and do a protein treatment.   I would wash in braids to prevent unnecessary tangles.  I also try not to irritate the scalp that week and minimal manipulation. Some ladies flat iron the hear for easier sectioning and application time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I flat iron. It makes it much easier and causes less breakage.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello ladies I need a buddy relaxed Jan 10 this is my first time stretching beyond 8 weeks next relaxer mar 21!!! 10 weeks and yes I'm a newbee

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## levette (Mar 5, 2014)

I made it to 15 weeks post..... I got a trim and my hair is growing nicely since my August haircut


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 5, 2014)

I think my buddies have abandoned ship...


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 5, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I think my buddies have abandoned ship...



Like the feds, they are still lurking...


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 7, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I think my buddies have abandoned ship...



I need a buddy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 7, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> I need a buddy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Yay! Ok! Feel free to join us or me or whatever! Lol! Tell me about your hair and when you plan to relax.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 8, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Yay! Ok! Feel free to join us or me or whatever! Lol! Tell me about your hair and when you plan to relax.



Thank u I am 4B relaxed I perm my own hair until my husband asked me not to cut it anymore. I kept it shoulder length. I was a salon chick for two years, now its mid back!!! Now I'm not working so I need to take care of it myself. Sense I don't go to the salon its thining and shedding to much



Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 8, 2014)

Last relaxed jan10/2014 cut 4 in off
Next touch up mar 21/2014
Normal for me was 8 weeks
First time going 10 weeks
Every two weeks DC/ORS hair repair
Once a month ORS hair mayo /shedding has slowed but not stop

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 9, 2014)

cassie712 sorry you are having shedding issues. It could be seasonal, hormonal, diet related, etc. Any idea what is causing it? We also have some great remedies to try to help like tea rinsing and fenugreek pastes.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> cassie712 sorry you are having shedding issues. It could be seasonal, hormonal, diet related, etc. Any idea what is causing it? We also have some great remedies to try to help like tea rinsing and fenugreek pastes.



Vitamin D level is the reason, I take 50.000 units a week

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cocoberry (Mar 10, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> Hey guys I'm reaching 10 weeks post right now! I want to wash my hair first before I relax it next week. What are some techniques you advices me to take. Should I do a DC or protein Cond???
> Thank you


 
I'm supposed to relax next week too but I was lazy and didn't do my protein treatment this weekend. I think I'm going to do the protein treatment this coming Saturday and push the relaxer back one week. My new growth really isn't that crazy yet anyway.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi I did ORS hair mayonnaise protein Thursday. When can I relax? My hair did not like it!!! I never had one before my hair feels very coarse

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 10, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> Hi I did ORS hair mayonnaise protein Thursday. When can I relax? My hair did not like it!!! I never had one before my hair feels very coarse
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



You can relax today if you want or correct it by cowashing or DC with moisture and relax this Thursday.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> You can relax today if you want or correct it by cowashing or DC with moisture and relax this Thursday.



 Thanks I will relax today. Do u think am protein sensitive or did I need to DC after

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 10, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> Thanks I will relax today. Do u think am protein sensitive or did I need to DC after
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



My hair didn't like that mayo protein treatment either but it would've definitely helped to DC after. The key is to find out which one works for you through trial and error. I love most protein treatments with hydrolyzed wheat protein in them and keratin but I always follow with moisture dc unless its a balanced condish like ORS replenishing or Nexxus Keraphix.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm good Now. I will try again and DC with my ORS



Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 10, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> I'm good Now. I will try again and DC with my ORS
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> My hair didn't like that mayo protein treatment either but it would've definitely helped to DC after. The key is to find out which one works for you through trial and error. I love most protein treatments with hydrolyzed wheat protein in them and keratin but I always follow with moisture dc unless its a balanced condish like ORS replenishing or Nexxus Keraphix.



Thank u

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 10, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> I'm good Now. I will try again and DC with my ORS
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Looks Good! Shiny and healthy.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Looks Good! Shiny and healthy.



Thanks cause u now I was scared


----------



## emada (Mar 10, 2014)

Freshly relaxed, would love to buddy up with someone!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 10, 2014)

emada, how often do you relax? I relax every 16 weeks and I am also looking for a buddy. My next relaxer all be on April 11th.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 10, 2014)

emada said:


> Freshly relaxed, would love to buddy up with someone!



Hi I just relaxed to /be my buddy next relaxer @10 weeks



Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good cassie712!


----------



## emada (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Rozlewis and cassie712 !

I usually relax between 12 and 16 weeks. I just did 13 weeks which was a bit shorter than I planned because I was underprocessed from last time.

Hope your relaxers went well! Any goals for this stretch?


----------



## nappytherapy (Mar 11, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok im using this post to attach everyone's mame! Here are my senegalese twists i installed myself. I got a lot of hair on my head!
> 
> 
> Very Nice and the color looks really good !


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 11, 2014)

emada said:


> Hi Rozlewis and cassie712 !
> 
> I usually relax between 12 and 16 weeks. I just did 13 weeks which was a bit shorter than I planned because I was underprocessed from last time.
> 
> Hope your relaxers went well! Any goals for this stretch?



Yes I would try to stretch longer,just need to learn my hair.l have been a salon chick for two  years and my hair has changed. So I will try to go 12 weeks


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 11, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> emada, how often do you relax? I relax every 16 weeks and I am also looking for a buddy. My next relaxer all be on April 11th.



hey i am trying to stretch for long. i will be at week 15 this friday. WOOOOW! never did that before and im a new relaxed head since end of november 2013 ( i was natural for 6 years).

if i hold on until the 11th, i will be 19 weeks post. not bad... i might try that


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 11, 2014)

hi ladies,

i need your help .

ive been dc with moisture these last weeks. i think i should aternate with protein dc too. one Week moisture, the other week protein.  i usually prepoo-dc (oil+conditionner or dc) . its less manipulation for me.   i have apoghee 2 min. is that enough ? i want to ors? is the mayonaise gonna be too strong? is it considered as a strong protein? or should i try the ors resplenishing (is that the name lol)?  my stupid fine  hair breaks easily. argggg so annoying!


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 11, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i need your help .
> 
> ive been dc with moisture these last weeks. i think i should aternate with protein dc too. one Week moisture, the other week protein.  i usually prepoo-dc (oil+conditionner or dc) . its less manipulation for me.   i have apoghee 2 min. is that enough ? i want to ors? is the mayonaise gonna be too strong? is it considered as a strong protein? or should i try the ors resplenishing (is that the name lol)?  my stupid fine  hair breaks easily. argggg so annoying!



Hi l did the ORS mayo and it was too much for my hair and its not thin
That was my first heavy protein  tx. If u use that one DC after.I have used the ORS replenishing pak and I like that one

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 11, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i need your help .
> 
> ive been dc with moisture these last weeks. i think i should aternate with protein dc too. one Week moisture, the other week protein.  i usually prepoo-dc (oil+conditionner or dc) . its less manipulation for me.   i have apoghee 2 min. is that enough ? i want to ors? is the mayonaise gonna be too strong? is it considered as a strong protein? or should i try the ors resplenishing (is that the name lol)?  my stupid fine  hair breaks easily. argggg so annoying!



it seriously depends on your hair. o have heard many say its suppose to be hard protein but it left their hair really soft and behaved more like a light or mediun protein


----------



## emada (Mar 11, 2014)

coolsista-paris 

I usually use Aphogee 2 min regularly with most washes. I use that then follow with a moisturizing DC. I consider the ORS replenishing conditioner to be moisturizing.

With the ORS mayo I think how it acts may depend on your moisture/protein balance. At the beginning of my HHJ it was really strong for me, I would use it in the middle of my stretches and it would take weeks for my hair to feel normal again. However, around last year I revisited it and it made my hair feel great- soft, strong and moisturized. I think my hair would be able to handle it most washes. By the way my hair is coarse.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> it seriously depends on your hair. o have heard many say its suppose to be hard protein but it left their hair really soft and behaved more like a light or mediun protein



Which one ORS replenish or mayo
Mayo was hard on my hair but I didn't DC
Replenish pak was soft on my hair

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 11, 2014)

thanks a lot for your answers.
i used to put apoghee 2 min every wash day when i was natural.years back when relaxed i bought ors mayo but knew nothing about hair care and cant tell if it worked or not. 

i think i will use my apoghee 2 min to try on my relaxed hair and to finish it up a bit. ( i have 2 bottles remaining).

i will buy then both ors. as it seems to work as a moisturizing condit and protein for the other i feel like trying both. 
i have a nice ceramids conditionner i never use. it has great slip too.

i should maybe alternate : moisture/ protein/ ceramids.

getting my reggie down is hard!!! its been 4 months since virgin relaxer :-(


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 11, 2014)

emada said:


> Hi Rozlewis and cassie712 !
> 
> I usually relax between 12 and 16 weeks. I just did 13 weeks which was a bit shorter than I planned because I was underprocessed from last time.
> 
> Hope your relaxers went well! Any goals for this stretch?



emada, Hi.  I am at 12 weeks so I have 4 more to go. My new growth has been manageable. I just finished cowashing and my hair feels really good. I am getting better at handling my new growth. I will relax 3 times this year (April 11th, August 15th, and December 19th). Trying to get to 2 times a year but that will take a lot of patience and practice. For now 16 is good for me. I go to the salon for my relaxers. I tried self-relaxing one time and it was an under processed mess. never again for me.


----------



## emada (Mar 12, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> emada, Hi.  I am at 12 weeks so I have 4 more to go. My new growth has been manageable. I just finished cowashing and my hair feels really good. I am getting better at handling my new growth. I will relax 3 times this year (April 11th, August 15th, and December 19th). Trying to get to 2 times a year but that will take a lot of patience and practice. For now 16 is good for me. I go to the salon for my relaxers. I tried self-relaxing one time and it was an under processed mess. never again for me.



I've only done 16 weeks once and it definitely requires patience! I think with the weather warming up it should be more manageable. I always have problems keeping my NG moisturized during stretches. I'm working up to less relaxers since self relaxing takes hours! I haven't found a salon I trust yet.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Buddies...where y'all at?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Hi Buddies...where y'all at?



Jerking....


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Jerking....



What's going on Saludable84? How are you and the baby?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> What's going on Saludable84? How are you and the baby?



Good. Still waiting to get my energy back and dealing with pregnancy brain while having the appetite of a teenage boy. I wanted to ask if that eluence acidifying can be used as a clarifier. Your really the only source out there.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 12, 2014)

Saludable84

Its a chelating shampoo, so yes it can be used as a clarifier (but better).


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 12, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Its a chelating shampoo, so yes it can be used as a clarifier (but better).



Great because my scalp is not happy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 12, 2014)

Saludable84

I stop applying oil to my scalp and every since I made this decision my hair is singing so many praises!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 12, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  I stop applying oil to my scalp and every since I made this decision my hair is singing so many praises!



I can't put anything on my scalp. One of the reasons why I stopped prepooing.


----------



## SamandI (Mar 13, 2014)

So I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I'm posting it here anyway.

I am considering relaxing my hair. I am currently natural but I am sick and tired of the tangles and not being able to really enjoy my hair. 
What advice can you give to help me prepare for the relaxer and daily care after I apply the relaxer? (specifically, what type of relaxer to use, regimens that work for fine hair; etc)

TIA


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2014)

SamandI said:


> So I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I'm posting it here anyway.
> 
> I am considering relaxing my hair. I am currently natural but I am sick and tired of the tangles and not being able to really enjoy my hair.
> What advice can you give to help me prepare for the relaxer and daily care after I apply the relaxer? (specifically, what type of relaxer to use, regimens that work for fine hair; etc)
> ...



coolsista-paris, ckisland, tapioca_pudding and any others, will you please help SamandI


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Good. Still waiting to get my energy back and dealing with pregnancy brain while having the appetite of a teenage boy. I wanted to ask if that eluence acidifying can be used as a clarifier. Your really the only source out there.





EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Its a chelating shampoo, so yes it can be used as a clarifier (but better).



Saludable84, it also neutralizes. I reviewed it recently. It's a great shampoo but it's not that forgiving on my hair in that if I use too much, my hair feels a little too clean. No stripped but just a little more cleaner than I prefer it to be. Nonethless, it's an awesome shampoo.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 13, 2014)

SamandI said:


> So I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I'm posting it here anyway.
> 
> I am considering relaxing my hair. I am currently natural but I am sick and tired of the tangles and not being able to really enjoy my hair.
> What advice can you give to help me prepare for the relaxer and daily care after I apply the relaxer? (specifically, what type of relaxer to use, regimens that work for fine hair; etc)
> ...


 I don't know how helpful I can be but I'll try . I would suggest blowdrying your hair or doing some style that stretches it out depending on how much natural hair you have, and depending on how relaxed you want to go. Also, clarify and DC your hair at least several days before, and make sure to base your scalp (don't end up with a dry scalp like I did ). 
Do you want to be fully relaxed or texlaxed? I don't have a lot of relaxer experience, but I think Optimum would be good for fine hair. I have coarse, kinky strands. I did 2 full relaxers the same night using Optimum and still had a lot of texture and no breakage. I just used CON Straight from Eden (B) and my hair's finally straight and I love the results, but I also got breakage (which I was expecting). 
For after care, I just DC once a week (skipped shampooing for awhile because my scalp was dry after relaxing), let my hair air dry about 70-80%, then apply my leave-ins (Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine leave-in crème and Aphogee Green Tea), and seal with a little pomade. I either do a braidout or set my hair on a few flexirods and just do minor touch ups during the week. 

Honestly, I would say think long and hard about relaxing, and exhaust ways to solve the problems your having with your natural hair. I thought about relaxing about 2 years before I did the do. And then I did, and I have a new appreciation for my natural hair, and I can't wait to get it back .


----------



## SamandI (Mar 13, 2014)

LOL!! I know re:regretting getting it relaxed. I've been going back and forth for about a year now. I remember why I cut to begin with:ridiculous stylists who had no respect for my time; thinning hair, etc. but since going natural my hair has grown longer than it has ever in all my life and I think it's because I know much more about its care and do more than just stick it in a bun, or put in braids when I get bored. I'm hoping those healthy hair practices will carry into relaxed? I don't know. I'm just at a loss for styling ideas. I went to work today in two corn row braids, looking like a 12 year old. I don't like to wear it out because it's such a pain to detangle at the end of the day. Wearing it straight is not feasible because I work out like 5 times a week. 

I'll check out optimum, although I'm going to a stylist to get it done. 
divachyk love the blog!


----------



## ckisland (Mar 13, 2014)

SamandI said:


> LOL!! I know re:regretting getting it relaxed. I've been going back and forth for about a year now. I remember why I cut to begin with:ridiculous stylists who had no respect for my time; thinning hair, etc. but since going natural my hair has grown longer than it has ever in all my life and I think it's because I know much more about its care and do more than just stick it in a bun, or put in braids when I get bored. I'm hoping those healthy hair practices will carry into relaxed? I don't know. I'm just at a loss for styling ideas. I went to work today in two corn row braids, looking like a 12 year old. I don't like to wear it out because it's such a pain to detangle at the end of the day. Wearing it straight is not feasible because I work out like 5 times a week.
> 
> I'll check out optimum, although I'm going to a stylist to get it done.


HA!! I am soooo style challenged!! I'm not creative like a lot of online ladies and I'm lazy. Not a dang thing about that changed once I relaxed . Honestly, I find relaxed hair to take longer for me and requires more attention on wash day. But my natural hair was hard to tangle, while my relaxed hair velcros together erplexed. I relaxed because my hatred of shrinkage blinded me to the ease of my hair .


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks SamandI


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 21, 2014)

It's been a minute, but how are my buds?

Luprisi baddison divachyk DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright

I promise to try to check in here more often.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 22, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, my hair is doing good. No complaints which is good. So, when is everyone relaxing? I promise to check in more too (or least I will give it my best effort)


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I have been MIA for a while.  Just riding out this stretch.  I will relax at the end of April.  I am seriously considering self relaxing.  I am going to practice with conditioner first and then decide if I can do it on my own.  If anyone else has tried this, what conditioner did you use?  I am trying to find a conditioner that is the same consistency as relaxer.  I have been unsuccessful finding something as thick and pasty.


----------



## baddison (Mar 22, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> It's been a minute, but how are my buds?
> 
> Luprisi baddison divachyk DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright
> 
> I promise to try to check in here more often.





divachyk said:


> PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, my hair is doing good. No complaints which is good. So, when is everyone relaxing? I promise to check in more too (or least I will give it my best effort)



YUP!  Life seems to sneak up and take over...LOL!  My first relaxer for the 2014 year is on April 19th.  That's exactly 4 months (17weeks) after my last December relaxer.  New growth is great.  Put myself on personal Viviscal Challenge for the new year, and haven't skipped a beat - not even once!! so I'm basking in this ng.

Gonna need it since I recently had an out-of-body experience, where someone who looked exactly like me, took a pair of shears to my hair.  When I came back to myself, I was 2-3 inches shorter. *sigh*....I know about the "don't drink & drive" law....but is there one out there about "drink & hair"...LOL!

Anywhoooooo.....buddies.  Roll Call!! Check in!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 22, 2014)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> Well I have been MIA for a while.  Just riding out this stretch.  I will relax at the end of April.  I am seriously considering self relaxing.  I am going to practice with conditioner first and then decide if I can do it on my own.  If anyone else has tried this, what conditioner did you use?  I am trying to find a conditioner that is the same consistency as relaxer.  I have been unsuccessful finding something as thick and pasty.



Hey buddy. Any deep conditioner in a jar or bowl should work. Its moreso the concept that counts. ORS mayo is thick, Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut affair is thick, even Loreal Damage repair ceramide DC might work.

I am finally relaxing on April 16. May go get a professional cut to give me some sort of style that I can maintain with trims and rollersetting.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 22, 2014)

divachyk PrettyinPink001 sunnieb Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright

I relaxed in January at 16 weeks I believe. I'm 7 weeks post and not planning on relaxing again until June at 20 weeks (I think). Since I'm turning food into a human, I know relaxers are ok, but my last stretch showed me I can stretch much longer if my hair stays straight i.e., roller set. So my goal this time around is to make my ultimate stretch of 20 weeks. Since the weather is getting nicer, I hope that will happen, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2014)

Saludable84  - you are so right!

I can go 20 weeks now because I keep my newgrowth in check and stretched as much as possible.

However, I noticed that my weekly honey treatments help as well.  My newgrowth stays softer and doesn't tangle/mat like it used to do.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 22, 2014)

baddison, say what now? I missed the hair chopping situation. So sorry to hear that. 

Saludable84, way to go!!! 

pre_medicalrulz, are you in our group also? I can't remember. Members are:

divachyk, PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84,


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 22, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84  - you are so right!  I can go 20 weeks now because I keep my newgrowth in check and stretched as much as possible.  However, I noticed that my weekly honey treatments help as well.  My newgrowth stays softer and doesn't tangle/mat like it used to do.



My hair does not like honey. I keep trying but it keeps saying


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Mar 22, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddy. Any deep conditioner in a jar or bowl should work. Its moreso the concept that counts. ORS mayo is thick, Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut affair is thick, even Loreal Damage repair ceramide DC might work.
> 
> I am finally relaxing on April 16. May go get a professional cut to give me some sort of style that I can maintain with trims and rollersetting.




Hey buddy.  I will be about a week behind you.  I will probably relax on April 26.  You said the right words...Silk Dreams.  I have been wanting to buy some things from that website for a while.  Well now I must buy the Razzberry Coconut Affair for relaxer practice and I wouldn't want that to feel lonely in the shopping cart so I should add a few more items too.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 22, 2014)

I flat ironed my hair this morning and could see growth. Mind you, it is never enough, but I could see the reason why I am doing this long stretch. As I was doing this, I kept thinking these sections look so long - it's because it has grown, and I haven't managed to mess it up *yet!*

I'm at week 19 today. Thank Goodness for Naturelle Grow Marshmallow condition - it really helps detangle. My other saving grace is Darcy transition creme - love this stuff. 

Hopefully next relaxer will be in May. I'm on the fence about doing myself. I haven't tried in twenty years. When I did it before, you could tell that anything had been done.  I still have time to make my mind, and a bunch of videos to check out.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> My hair does not like honey. I keep trying but it keeps saying



Aww man! Saludable84 my hair loves honey!  I just bought another big jar today.  I like that it's a cheap yet natural moisturizer.

Leave that alone then.  Let us know what you find that does work.  Does your hair like EVOO or Coconut Oil?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 22, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Aww man! Saludable84 my hair loves honey!  I just bought another big jar today.  I like that it's a cheap yet natural moisturizer.
> 
> Leave that alone then.  Let us know what you find that does work.  *Does your hair like EVOO or Coconut Oil?*





No Boo!!!!

My hair hates EVOO and I can only use coconut oil if I clarify, otherwise, my hair strands are so thick that it doesn't really wash out, holds all the protein in and my hair gets so hard. 

I just don't mix many things in anymore. I like the Keraveda oils mixed in, but I will continue with that after I give birth.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 22, 2014)

Y'all ain't here it from me....BUT.....I heard that Saludable84 is like 2-3 inches from WL anddddddddd she got pictures andddddd her hair is laid. 

http://smoothcuticles.wordpress.com/2014/03/22/wash-day-and-flat-iron-2/comment-page-1/#comment-1303

^^^^You're Welcome


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 22, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Y'all ain't here it from me....BUT.....I heard that Saludable84 is like 2-3 inches from WL anddddddddd she got pictures andddddd her hair is laid.
> 
> http://smoothcuticles.wordpress.com/2014/03/22/wash-day-and-flat-iron-2/comment-page-1/#comment-1303
> 
> ^^^^You're Welcome



 Thanks.

Did you like the belly shot?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 22, 2014)

Saludable84

YESSSS! I can see the pouch action your talking about. My sister was the same way. She was walking around 8 months pregnant and no one believed it. Next thing I know I have a big head nephew calling me about games for his PSP  

Your skin is amazing. I can defnitely see "the glow".


----------



## Luprisi (Mar 22, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> It's been a minute, but how are my buds?
> 
> Luprisi baddison divachyk DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright
> 
> I promise to try to check in here more often.





divachyk said:


> PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, my hair is doing good. No complaints which is good. So, when is everyone relaxing? I promise to check in more too (or least I will give it my best effort)




Hi buddies,


I've been gone for way too long. Things are going great. I have been unemployed for 5 months but thank God I'm starting a new job on the first. As far as my hair goes, well, I'm 29 weeks post and seriously considering transitioning to natural. It's not official yet but I think is happening. I last texlaxed in August and I'm a slow grower so I think I have about 2.5 inches of new growth and 2 inches of barely texlaxed hair. I'm experimenting more with curly styles. Ill keep u all posted. God bless!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't even remember my last check in. Buddies what's happening on your end. I bun daily, my go to style is a ponytail and my edges have remained throughout all these weeks. So thankful.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 24, 2014)

jenn132013 - You can post in our buddy group to let us know how you are doing with your journey.

PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84 divachyk - we go a new buddy!

As for me tonight, I'm trying to ward off the laziness and cowash my hair tonight with WEN.  I have to remain committed if I want to hit MBL this year.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 24, 2014)

welcome jenn132013!  

Let's get it in buddies!
PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 24, 2014)

Cowashed with WEN Spring Gardenia and airdrying now. I'm going to be up anyway, so may as well take care of my hair.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 25, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Cowashed with WEN Spring Gardenia and airdrying now. I'm going to be up anyway, so may as well take care of my hair.



sunnieb, 

How long does it tKe you to air dry your hair.  It looks very thick and beautiful


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 25, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> sunnieb,
> 
> How long does it tKe you to air dry your hair.  It looks very thick and beautiful



Pennefeather lately I've been airdrying for about hour, put in two braids, and go to bed with slightly damp hair. This works for me since I bun daily. 

While airdrying, I comb through my hair every so often to prevent tangling.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 28, 2014)

jenn132013PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

Hey Buddies!  Hope everyone is having a great hair week!

I'm still fighting with hair laziness, but I'm hanging with my hair routine that I know works.  I'm doing a honey treatment right now and I will rinse in about 45 minutes.

I wanted to take more pics this year, so I took a pic of my hair right before I put the honey on.  I've worn my hair down for the past 2 days because it just didn't want go in a bun. erplexed  My ends are horrendous!   I know the problem.  I haven't sealed with oil AND I've been doing some lackluster moisturizing. 

Gotta do better!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 29, 2014)

sunnieb, jenn132013,PrettyinPink001, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

Hi Buds!! Hope you all have a great, moisturized weekend ahead. 

Sunnieb, go hard on the moisture!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 29, 2014)

sunnieb

Girl please, they just need some love. Thats how my ends look before my wash day. Your still looking good!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> sunnieb
> 
> Girl please, they just need some love. Thats how my ends look before my wash day. Your still looking good!



Saludable84 

The health store is on my list of stops today. I'm loading up on castor oil. Might try another oil too.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 29, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84
> 
> The health store is on my list of stops today. I'm loading up on castor oil. Might try another oil too.



Rice bran is really good.


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi buddies.  Any updates?  I practiced self relaxing with conditioner.  It wasn't a disaster, but I will definitely need to practice more.  Mainly, I need to move faster.  It took me almost 45 minutes.  I can't leave relaxer in that long.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2014)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> Hi buddies.  Any updates?  I practiced self relaxing with conditioner.  It wasn't a disaster, but I will definitely need to practice more.  Mainly, I need to move faster.  It took me almost 45 minutes.  I can't leave relaxer in that long.



Hey buddy! Maybe you should try the half and half method. I just took out half of my weave. I'm keeping the cornrows in for another week then its relaxer prep week then relaxer time! I'm excited. I think I found a good salon so I'm going to try to go and get a cut just to even out my hair.


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi buddies sorry I have been absent my husband had a accident Friday, a 1000 pound electrical cabinet fell on his leg at work just got home today.  4 weeks post will wash tonight with. Garnier fructis shampoo/conditioner sleek/shine. Air dry then braid up

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 2, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> Hi buddies sorry I have been absent my husband had a accident Friday, a 1000 pound electrical cabinet fell on his leg at work just got home today.  4 weeks post will wash tonight with. Garnier fructis shampoo/conditioner sleek/shine. Air dry then braid up
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Sorry to hear about that! I pray your hubbie has a speedy and healthy recovery. Hang in there honey!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 2, 2014)

cassie712

Sorry to hear about your husband. Will keep him and you in my prayers.

I am 15 weeks post and will relax next week at 16 weeks post. I am wearing buns and sticking to low manipulation by only washing once a week during the last 3 weeks of my stretch. So far so good but I am questioning the benefits of doing these long stretches. I will go to the salon for my relaxer and see how much length I retained before I decide to shorten my stretch. I love the thickness but it is hard to handle. Detangling takes close to two hours.

Also, I am moisturizing my new growth really good with DB Cocoa Whip and I massage the scalp with Avocado and Lavender oil. That seems to last a couple of days. I have been moisturizing the ends with HH Pink Mimosa, Argan oil, and Annabelle's Hair Creme. Hair feels really good to be 15 weeks post. Can't wait for that relaxer next week.


----------



## emada (Apr 2, 2014)

cassie712  Sorry to hear about your husband, I hope he's doing better!


Rozlewis I too have questioned long stretches like that. It's weird that there's usually a point where I'm surprised at how my hair "feels" after so many weeks, but other signs tell me it's time to stop, like breakage or detangling time. It's also harder for my hair to stay moisturized as long as it does when it's freshly relaxed so I definitely don't push it. It's great that you're taking such good care of your NG, I need to be better about that


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 2, 2014)

cassie712
emada

I thought I would focus on my new growth because it is such a struggle for me when I am stretching. I don't understand how some people can stretch for 6 months. There is no way with this thick new growth that I could do that without having a major setback. I thought I would try to focus more attention in this area by using a thick moisturizer and sealing it with a penetrating oil. This weekend I will do a protein treatment, blow dry on cool air and flat iron to try and make it a little easier to manage for the stylist. Wish me luck.


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 2, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> cassie712
> emada
> 
> I thought I would focus on my new growth because it is such a struggle for me when I am stretching. I don't understand how some people can stretch for 6 months. There is no way with this thick new growth that I could do that without having a major setback. I thought I would try to focus more attention in this area by using a thick moisturizer and sealing it with a penetrating oil. This weekend I will do a protein treatment, blow dry on cool air and flat iron to try and make it a little easier to manage for the stylist. Wish me luck.



Yes good luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey buddies I've been MIA due to the arrival of Journey Skylar Curry!!! 4/1/14 6lbs 12oz


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 5, 2014)

OMG she is just precious! Congratulations lamaria211! I can't wait to hold my lil girl in my arms.


----------



## Toy (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211,

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl.
Now I want another one yeah right snap out of it Toy..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Hey buddies I've been MIA due to the arrival of Journey Skylar Curry!!! 4/1/14 6lbs 12oz



Congratulations lamaria211 on your previous new bundle of joy!  She is a juicy one already, look at those ham hocks on her!!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Hey buddies I've been MIA due to the arrival of Journey Skylar Curry!!! 4/1/14 6lbs 12oz



She is so so sweet  Congratulations lamaria211. I love new borns


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 5, 2014)

jenn132013PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

Had a pretty good hair week.  Still fighting laziness though.  I was more consistent with moisturizing AND sealing my ends and can feel the difference.

I do believe that heavy bunning is helping me get to my goal of MBL faster than wearing it out everyday like I used to do.

I need to do a protein dc tonight to stay on track.

Hope ya'll are doing well!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations lamaria211!!!

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Hey buddies I've been MIA due to the arrival of Journey Skylar Curry!!! 4/1/14 6lbs 12oz


OMG...she is beautiful!  What a pumpkin, CONGRATS!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Hey buddies I've been MIA due to the arrival of Journey Skylar Curry!!! 4/1/14 6lbs 12oz



Congratulations!!! She's beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 5, 2014)

She's beautiful lamaria211. A little angel. Congrats!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 5, 2014)

sunnieb, jenn132013PrettyinPink001, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

Sunnieb, I'm glad to hear things went well this week. I've become really lazy. I'm so not motivated to do hair but I force myself to do it anyway. Bunning def helps with retention so stay the course. My hair is doing ok, could be better, but hey, the problem stems from me slacking I'm quite sure.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 6, 2014)

Toy said:


> lamaria211,
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful baby girl.
> Now I want another one yeah right snap out of it Toy..



Girl they're addictive we have 4 already. I got to start sleeping with one eye open!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 6, 2014)

lamaria211

Your baby girl is beautiful. Congratulations.

Roz


----------



## baddison (Apr 7, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Hey buddies I've been MIA due to the arrival of Journey Skylar Curry!!! 4/1/14 6lbs 12oz
> 
> 
> View attachment 253565




Congratulations!!!  she is so precious!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Didn't give in to my hair laziness and finally got around to cowashing with WEN just now.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 10, 2014)

sunnieb I cowashed earlier this week and my hair didn't feel superb. It really needs heat.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 10, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I have a silk bonnet giveaway on my blog. Visit and enter!



^^^Check this out lades


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 11, 2014)

sunnieb I've got my hair in twists under a ball cap  I can't take it anymore,  I think I'm relaxing tonight.   
Buddies, I have not been taking care of my hair like I had been and that is not conducive to stretching for me   I'm 16 or so weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 11, 2014)

emada
cassie712

Hey buddies, Yeah, I have a fresh relaxer. It went down today at 16 weeks post. I went to the salon. I am not comfortable with relaxing my own hair so I depend on the salon. I cringe every time I go because it seems that the stylist is starting to get a little rough with my hair. The only time I use direct heat is when I got to the salon so she blow dried and flat ironed. I will not use direct heat for the next 4 months so it gives my hair time to recover. It looks like I may have retained about 2 inches. Here is a picture but you have to look at the numbers on both pictures to compare retention.

How are you both doing?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 12, 2014)

Your hair is so healthy, thick and pretty Rozlewis


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 12, 2014)

divachyk

Thanks. I am learning a lot about my hair and what it needs to thrive. I am also learning a lot from my LHCF sista's.


----------



## emada (Apr 12, 2014)

Rozlewis

Beautiful hair and gorgeous results!  Your hair is looking nice and thick, even ends 

I'm about 4 weeks so the NG is kicking in. I'm going to wash this week and order the wig I've been eyeing so my hair is protected from the sun. So excited that the weather is warming up!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 12, 2014)

emada said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> Beautiful hair and gorgeous results!  Your hair is looking nice and thick, even ends
> 
> I'm about 4 weeks so the NG is kicking in. I'm going to wash this week and order the wig I've been eyeing so my hair is protected from the sun. So excited that the weather is warming up!



emada

Thanks. Do you know which wig you are going to order? I ordered a human hair half wig from Eloquent Hair and I love the wig but I have never worn one outside of my house before and I am a little nervous about wearing it. Any tips for me?


----------



## emada (Apr 12, 2014)

Rozlewis

Yes I'm getting Outre Mally half wig in S4/30. I think it looks so summer-y: http://www.hairsisters.com/en/half-...c-half-wig-quick-weave-mally-futura/index.php

I'm no expert at wigging because I learned by "accident". After a bad full head weave my stylist put on a lace front to wear and I learned piece meal over the 2 years I wore wigs straight. I mainly used half wigs so I would wash my hair every 2 weeks and set my leave out. Then I would braid the rest of my hair down and put the wig on. At times I moisturized and seaed but for the most part once the wig was on I didn't bother my hair until the next wash day. 

The things that made me feel secure was making sure it was in place by using bobby pins and the wig combs, having the hair match as close as possible to my natural hair color/texture, and leaving out some hair in front. I think human hair is great since it blends nicely. I removed the wig whenever I was working out or sleeping so that kept it looking nice over time. The ladies in the Wig thread have great tips, definitely check it out


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2014)

Rozlewis - beautiful hair and love the shine!


----------



## baddison (Apr 12, 2014)

@sunnieb, @jenn132013@PrettyinPink001, @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz

OK buddies...ummm...here's the deal.  I know according to my 2014 relaxer schedule, I'm supposed to be relaxing now.  But I'm gonna hold off a little bit longer.  I've been toying with the idea of transitioning...but I'll know for sure after i've gone a good long time without relaxing.  I'm so used to the 4month stretch that it feels like no problem right now.  But what's it gonna feel like at 6months?  8months? 12month?  I'm so very curious.

so, I'll be on the sidelines cheering on my relaxer buddies...and will keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi buds! jenn132013PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

Hope everyone is doing well and having a great hair time.  Well, I'm hangin' in.  I had the bright idea to do some bantu knots.  I wanted to get the look that I have in my avi.  The result?  Um, no. 

I don't know how, but I put in knots like I always do, but my hair didn't get the pretty wave all the way down.  I ended up with curly q's on the ends and straightish every where else. Tangles all over!  

Lesson learned.

But, the good thing about the process was that I found a small section that was dry as a bone.  It was kind of sandwiched between 2 well moisturized sections and easy to miss with my regular moisturize and seal.  Now I concentrate on that section in particular nightly.

I'm dc'ing with Nexxus Humectress right now, so all will be fine and detangled in the morning!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2014)

baddison that's great!  Must mean you are handling your 2 textures like a champ. 

I'm excited to see what you decide!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 12, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Rozlewis - beautiful hair and love the shine!



sunnieb

Thanks!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 12, 2014)

sunnieb, jenn132013PrettyinPink001,Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

Baddison - I wish the best on whatever you decide. Great job at stretching with ease thus far. 

Sunnieb - hopefully the tangles didn't cause any breakage.

As for me, my hair is being whacky. Hopefully it self corrects after tonight's wash. I'm tired of experiencing dryness and breakage. I think the issue was buildup.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 12, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Hi buds! jenn132013PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz  Hope everyone is doing well and having a great hair time.  Well, I'm hangin' in.  I had the bright idea to do some bantu knots.  I wanted to get the look that I have in my avi.  The result?  Um, no.   I don't know how, but I put in knots like I always do, but my hair didn't get the pretty wave all the way down.  I ended up with curly q's on the ends and straightish every where else. Tangles all over!   Lesson learned.  But, the good thing about the process was that I found a small section that was dry as a bone.  It was kind of sandwiched between 2 well moisturized sections and easy to miss with my regular moisturize and seal.  Now I concentrate on that section in particular nightly.  I'm dc'ing with Nexxus Humectress right now, so all will be fine and detangled in the morning!



I'm gonna try Bantu knots one of these days.


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi buddies sorry I am MIA I'm 5 weeks post and counting


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey buddies. Whomever is still around. I relaxed yesterday @ 44 1/2 weeks post. I used Mizani Butter Blends relaxer in mild and it was awesome! Used Millcreek Keratin Conditioner as my mid protein step and DC with Hairveda Sitrinillah and Kizuri Cocoa vanilla. Then blow dried and flat ironed. Hair is so soft and flowy. Best relaxer ever. Next relaxer is scheduled for August 12th. Around 16 weeks.  How are y'all doing? ChocolateCupcake Angelinhell Hyacinthe MissyB and whoever else I missed. ..


----------



## Kittitian_QT (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everyone I recently relaxed from being natural yesterday and would like to find a buddy.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Saturday Buds! jenn132013PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

I've been doing pretty good this week.  Tried to get lazy, but stayed the course.  I still need to do better with regular moisturizing and sealing though. 

I have finally got into taking my vitamins every day without fail.  I take the GNC Energy & Metabolism and GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails.  I take a total of 3300 mcg of Biotin a day and I can tell the difference in my newgrowth.

Another thing is that I started airdrying my hair longer before 2-strand twisting and it came out much prettier than when I twist on damp hair (pic attached hopefully).  Need to get better about not washing my hair so late so I can have time to airdry properly.

How ya'll doin?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2014)

Kittitian_QT - Welcome!  You can join our group if you want.  We all relax at different times.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 19, 2014)

jenn132013PrettyinPink001 Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz Kittitian_QT

If I may be honest, I hate my hair right now and that's all I got. It's not cooperating no matter what I do to it and it's ticking me off. I'm in class for a month so I really don't have time to be fooling around with it either. This chick (my hair) has issues. She's definitely hormonal, emotional and must be experiencing TOM.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 19, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> Hi buddies sorry I am MIA I'm 5 weeks post and counting



cassie712

We missed you. I remember your husband had an accident at work. How is he doing?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2014)

Must.  Fight.  Hair.  Laziness.

Don't feel like dc'ing, but gotta get up and do a protein treatment.....


----------



## baddison (Apr 19, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Happy Saturday Buds! @jenn132013@PrettyinPink001 @divachyk, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> I've been doing pretty good this week.  Tried to get lazy, but stayed the course.  I still need to do better with regular moisturizing and sealing though.
> 
> ...



wow...those wavy curls look real nice.  I'm all braided up as I continue this venture into the new world of transitioning.  

did these today...didn't take long.  tried to do the knotless braids - i'm thinking not too bad for a first attempt.


----------



## baddison (Apr 19, 2014)

divachyk said:


> @jenn132013@PrettyinPink001 @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz @Kittitian_QT
> 
> If I may be honest, I hate my hair right now and that's all I got. It's not cooperating no matter what I do to it and it's ticking me off. I'm in class for a month so I really don't have time to be fooling around with it either. This chick (my hair) has issues. She's definitely hormonal, emotional and must be experiencing TOM.



LOL! I love the way we personify our hair with human characteristics!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 19, 2014)

divachyk said:


> jenn132013PrettyinPink001 Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz Kittitian_QT  If I may be honest, I hate my hair right now and that's all I got. It's not cooperating no matter what I do to it and it's ticking me off. I'm in class for a month so I really don't have time to be fooling around with it either. This chick (my hair) has issues. She's definitely hormonal, emotional and must be experiencing TOM.



Straighten it. See if that helps.


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Apr 19, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies. Whomever is still around. I relaxed yesterday @ 44 1/2 weeks post. I used Mizani Butter Blends relaxer in mild and it was awesome! Used Millcreek Keratin Conditioner as my mid protein step and DC with Hairveda Sitrinillah and Kizuri Cocoa vanilla. Then blow dried and flat ironed. Hair is so soft and flowy. Best relaxer ever. Next relaxer is scheduled for August 12th. Around 16 weeks.  How are y'all doing? @ChocolateCupcake @Angelinhell @Hyacinthe @MissyB and whoever else I missed. ..


Wow 44 1/2 weeks.  I bet you noticed a lot of growth.  I am glad your relaxer turned out well.  I am going to relax next Saturday and will let you and all of our buddies know how it turns out.  It sounds like you self relax.  How long have you been doing it on your own?  I am going to try it for the first time.  I'm nervous and not really ready, but I don't want to stretch any longer.  I will be at 18 weeks and when I stretch beyond 20 weeks, I start to get breakage.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 19, 2014)

Just did a search and destroy and ends feel better. Looks like I need a good cut (not trim). Way to many splits popping up. This could be partly my issue.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2014)

Dc'ing with Motions CPR tonight. 

I added a lot of honey like I did last time because my hair comes out so soft with the extra honey. 

Here's a pic of my hair full of conditioner,  but looking like a head full of honey. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> Wow 44 1/2 weeks.  I bet you noticed a lot of growth.  I am glad your relaxer turned out well.  I am going to relax next Saturday and will let you and all of our buddies know how it turns out.  It sounds like you self relax.  How long have you been doing it on your own?  I am going to try it for the first time.  I'm nervous and not really ready, but I don't want to stretch any longer.  I will be at 18 weeks and when I stretch beyond 20 weeks, I start to get breakage.



Honestly this is my third time doing it the correct way! I still get nervous every time and the amount of newgrowth I had caused me to go over my recommended time by 5 mins but I use mild and that always gives me some extra time to spare. I don't like going past 20wks either and the only reason I went this long was because of the baby. My next stretch with probably be more like 20wks tho because I can't see relaxing my hair with a 1 week old newborn. Have you been practicing with conditioner?


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth, i've been watching this thread like a hawk to see you relaxer results of your long stretch. Can i see pics please, with sugar on top?


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 20, 2014)

Morrighan honeybee MzSwift  how are you ladies doing. What going on with your strands.

Mzswift welcome to our tiny buddy group. honeybee Morrighan Mzswift recently texlaxed from being natural for 4 years and her hair is GORGEOUS! 

I relaxed last Saturday so i'm 1 week 1 day post. I think i may relaxer again in August. I love long stretches and my next relaxer, i may self relax. I will post pictures soon. 

Any update from you ladies?


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth I have been using conditioner to practice the application technique for my past 3 washes.  It will probably be ok.  It's my first time so I'm just scared.  I'm still recovering from that setback where I had to cut out a chunk of hair so anything new involving my hair freaks me out a little.  I just need to do it and get it over with so I gain confidence that I can do it on my own.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> Babygrowth I have been using conditioner to practice the application technique for my past 3 washes.  It will probably be ok.  It's my first time so I'm just scared.  I'm still recovering from that setback where I had to cut out a chunk of hair so anything new involving my hair freaks me out a little.  I just need to do it and get it over with so I gain confidence that I can do it on my own.



You can dilute the relaxer to give you more time or try the half and half method.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Babygrowth, i've been watching this thread like a hawk to see you relaxer results of your long stretch. Can i see pics please, with sugar on top?



I don't like posting pics over here because my hair is definitely nothing to be oooing and aahing over like 90% of the beautiful hair posted over here. But since you asked I will. Please excuse my pregnant skin.

My new growth



My results


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I don't like posting pics over here because my hair is definitely nothing to be oooing and aahing over like 90% of the beautiful hair posted over here. But since you asked I will. Please excuse my pregnant skin.  My new growth  My results



Girl hush. Everyone is entitled to an ohhh and ahhh and I just gave it to you. You hair came out beautiful. Maybe that stretch was a good thing for you after all. It looks really good.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I don't like posting pics over here because my hair is definitely nothing to be oooing and aahing over like 90% of the beautiful hair posted over here. But since you asked I will. Please excuse my pregnant skin.
> 
> My new growth
> 
> My results



Ohhh aahhh! 

Beautiful results!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Girl hush. Everyone is entitled to an ohhh and ahhh and I just gave it to you. You hair came out beautiful. Maybe that stretch was a good thing for you after all. It looks really good.





sunnieb said:


> Ohhh aahhh!
> 
> Beautiful results!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Lol. Thanks ladies!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I don't like posting pics over here because my hair is definitely nothing to be oooing and aahing over like 90% of the beautiful hair posted over here. But since you asked I will. Please excuse my pregnant skin.
> 
> My new growth
> View attachment 255839
> ...



*Chair Twerks*

YOU BETTA' WERK!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *Chair Twerks*
> 
> YOU BETTA' WERK!



Lol! You're a mess!


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth your results turned out great.  I'm impressed and hope my self relax turns out as nicely as yours did.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 21, 2014)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> Babygrowth your results turned out great.  I'm impressed and hope my self relax turns out as nicely as yours did.



Thank you! I have faith that it will!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey ladies!  
Just wanted to let you know that I'm lurking in this here thread.
Loving all of the updates!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 23, 2014)

MzSwift said:


> Hey ladies!   Just wanted to let you know that I'm lurking in this here thread. Loving all of the updates!



I would love to see some pics of your texlaxed hair!


----------



## rileypak (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't mind me 
Great updates everyone!


----------



## yoli184 (Apr 24, 2014)

@EnExitStage!eft @xu93texas @KiWiStyle  @Cattypus1, @shortdub78, @soonergirl  @SunySydeofLyfe @lamaria211  @317537 @nappytherapy @kukaberry


Hi everyone..been a long time. Been swamped with nursing school and work.
Hope everyone is doing well. My hair is doing fantastic.did a texlax/texturizer touch up after a 4 months stretch.... I am about an inch past APL now......courtesy of protective styling in wigs. I forgot to take pictures. My camera is damaged so I havent had a chance to take any new pics..I 'll take some in august after my next touch up.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 25, 2014)

yoli184,
I can't wait to see your progress in August.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> @EnExitStage!eft @xu93texas @KiWiStyle  @Cattypus1, @shortdub78, @soonergirl  @SunySydeofLyfe @lamaria211  @317537 @nappytherapy @kukaberry
> 
> 
> Hi everyone..been a long time. Been swamped with nursing school and work.
> Hope everyone is doing well. My hair is doing fantastic.did a texlax/texturizer touch up after a 4 months stretch.... I am about an inch past APL now......courtesy of protective styling in wigs. I forgot to take pictures. My camera is damaged so I havent had a chance to take any new pics..I 'll take some in august after my next touch up.



hey!  i guess we have all been busy and i have been on the other boards.  i took my twists out few weeks ago.  i will only be stretching until June.  i am working on growing my hair out to SL.  i used No Lye this time around.  i really wanted my hair to be straight.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 25, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> hey!  i guess we have all been busy and i have been on the other boards.  i took my twists out few weeks ago.  i will only be stretching until June.  i am working on growing my hair out to SL.  i used No Lye this time around.  i really wanted my hair to be straight.



How many weeks post will you be in June?  Did you retain a lot of growth with the twists?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 26, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> @EnExitStage!eft @xu93texas @KiWiStyle  @Cattypus1, @shortdub78, @soonergirl  @SunySydeofLyfe @lamaria211  @317537 @nappytherapy @kukaberry
> 
> Hi everyone..been a long time. Been swamped with nursing school and work.
> Hope everyone is doing well. My hair is doing fantastic.did a texlax/texturizer touch up after a 4 months stretch.... I am about an inch past APL now......courtesy of protective styling in wigs. I forgot to take pictures. My camera is damaged so I havent had a chance to take any new pics..I 'll take some in august after my next touch up.



I agree yoli184, it's been pretty busy and we've all kinda lost touch over the months.  I can't wait to see pics when you can get one.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey buds!

jenn132013PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

Hope ya'll are having a great hair week.  I'm still trying to find a good balance with my M/S routine.  I like that castor oil seals my ends well and doesn't feel weighed down.  It's surprising because it feels so heavy, but my hair loves it.

I'm still hanging strong with taking my vitamins daily and I'm hoping to see some good growth when I relax in July.

Newgrowth is in full effect, so I've got to find time to shampoo/dc tonight with Nexxus.  We'll see how that goes....


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's a pic of my hair the morning after I sealed with castor oil. A little bit oily for me,  but I like how my hair still had some fluff. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 27, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I don't like posting pics over here because my hair is definitely nothing to be oooing and aahing over like 90% of the beautiful hair posted over here. But since you asked I will. Please excuse my pregnant skin.
> 
> My new growth
> View attachment 255839
> ...


I am in  with your NG, your relaxer looks smooth and even too



EnExitStageLeft said:


> **Chair Twerks*
> *
> YOU BETTA' WERK!




 how does one do that???


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 27, 2014)

sunnieb

You don't do any versions of the LOC method?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> sunnieb
> 
> You don't do any versions of the LOC method?



Saludable84 remind me,  what does LOC mean again?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 27, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 remind me,  what does LOC mean again?  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Liquid
Oil
Cream

I do it LCO but the LOC way causes me buildup. I actually moisturize less if I do LCO since everything gets trapped.


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi buddies.  Well I self relaxed for the first time.  I think it went well.  I am pretty sure I overlapped the relaxer onto previously relaxed hair in the back.  I think about an inch past my new growth got relaxer on it.  Any ideas of what I should do to prevent a setback in that area and how I can avoid that in the future?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Liquid
> Oil
> Cream
> 
> I do it LCO but the LOC way causes me buildup. I actually moisturize less if I do LCO since everything gets trapped.



Guess I do the LCO method as well. Works best for my ends.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi buds....I relaxed this past weekend! I'm on my iPad so I apologize for not mentioning everyone.


----------



## yoli184 (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone here use Aphogee 2 step? Seems as they changed the formula. Its no longer a cloudy white/thickish liquid. Its runny and orange now, even after shaking the bottle:scratchch:scratchch:scratchch


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2014)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> Hi buddies.  Well I self relaxed for the first time.  I think it went well.  I am pretty sure I overlapped the relaxer onto previously relaxed hair in the back.  I think about an inch past my new growth got relaxer on it.  Any ideas of what I should do to prevent a setback in that area and how I can avoid that in the future?



Hey! Can't wait to see pics? Did you cover your pre-relaxed hair with anything? Oil, Vaseline, CHI silk infusion? You have to just over nurture that area. M/s more than usual and light protein every wash. No stress or extra tension on that area. That's what I did but in my case I severely overprocessed so it thinned out pretty bad.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone!
I used to be on these forums all the time but serious protective styling put me in a blogging slump. Well - I'm back!
Dunno if anyone remembers me :/
I'm currently 22 weeks on a 32 weeks stretch because I am insane.
My avi is last week's braidout and my siggy is my last length check done in November 2013 - hoping for MBL this July but who knows....


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 28, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> Does anyone here use Aphogee 2 step? Seems as they changed the formula. Its no longer a cloudy white/thickish liquid. Its runny and orange now, even after shaking the bottle:scratchch:scratchch:scratchch



U have the old formula. But I don't think I'm going to be repurchasing. I don't like how difficult it is to use with it's consistency. I'm think of trying Nexxus Emergencee. Anyone used it?


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 29, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> cassie712
> 
> We missed you. I remember your husband had an accident at work. How is he doing?



Hi yes he did thank u for asking. He's a lot better. He can walk with a walker, I can't say that about my hair nothing but buns after last wash two weeks ago will wash tonight with ORS/light protein with heat


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 29, 2014)

7 weeks post going from 8wk .last was10wk. Now 12 wks will be june 2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## emada (Apr 30, 2014)

cassie712 Glad your DH is better!

Rozlewis Hope the newly relaxed hair is treating you well!

I washed and henna'd yesterday. I don't think I got much color release but the package I used was quite old! My hair feels nice though, much better than the first time I tried a few years ago (hair was super hard for weeks)


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 30, 2014)

emada said:


> cassie712 Glad your DH is better!
> 
> Rozlewis Hope the newly relaxed hair is treating you well!
> 
> I washed and henna'd yesterday. I don't think I got much color release but the package I used was quite old! My hair feels nice though, much better than the first time I tried a few years ago (hair was super hard for weeks)



emada
cassie712

Hey buddies - Glad all is well.

cassie712 - I am sure you hair is doing well. We all go through that. I usually cowash in the middle of the week but my husband is on 2nd shift (3 - 11) so I am doing mommy duty all alone. With work, sinner, and homework my hair has to wait. I hate these weeks.

emada - I did a henna treatment last week. I done one at the end of every month. I love how it makes my  hair feel too. I use Jamilia BAQ henna buy once I run out I think I will try another brand. What brand do you use?


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Apr 30, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey! Can't wait to see pics? Did you cover your pre-relaxed hair with anything? Oil, Vaseline, CHI silk infusion? You have to just over nurture that area. M/s more than usual and light protein every wash. No stress or extra tension on that area. That's what I did but in my case I severely overprocessed so it thinned out pretty bad.



I didn't put anything on the relaxed hair.  I know I should have but when I was practicing with conditioner, I tried putting oil and Roux porosity control on the relaxed hair.  Both made it difficult for me to part the sections.  It made my relaxed hair difficult to separate.  So, I decided in order to apply the relaxer in a timely manner, I wouldn't put anything on my relaxed hair.  So far, I am not getting any breakage or thinning.  I am really going to baby that hair.  I applied the relaxer to the back last so it didn't stay on that long.  Hopefully, it isn't too damaged.  So far, so good.

I'm tech illiterate.  If I can figure out how to get pictures from my phone to the computer, I will post them.


----------



## emada (May 1, 2014)

Rozlewis I used Nupur. I definitely liked it better this time, I only put EVOO and some conditioner in and it was very smooth to apply and rinsed nicely. I wonder if the oil affected the color though. I'm debating whether the extra effort of mixing and applying henna is worth it so I'll see how my hair feels going forward.


----------



## sunnieb (May 3, 2014)

divachyk did you post a tutorial for your double bun?

I love that look!


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2014)

sunnieb, no ma'am not yet but thank you for loving the look. It's basically two buns vs. one bun. I just made sure I placed them very close together as they look better that way. I'm in a training class that is not set to end until next week. I will try to put something together thereafter. 

How To:
I finger parted my hair down the middle and twirled one side in a bun, pinned. Twirled the other side in a bun, pinned. I used about 8 pins total. I basically used the same technique as I would use to create one bun but just made two different buns instead. I tried to make the buns as close together as possible to keep from the finger part/scalp showing too much.


----------



## cassie712 (May 8, 2014)

Hi buddies 8weeks is all I can do I'm relaxing today last wash too much shedding/ends look's bad on my week side/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

Hi cassie712,

Did you have a lot of new growth? Will you do a protein treatment prior to relaxing? Let us know how your relaxer turned out. I am 4 weeks post and all is good right now.


----------



## cassie712 (May 10, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Hi cassie712,
> 
> Did you have a lot of new growth? Will you do a protein treatment prior to relaxing? Let us know how your relaxer turned out. I am 4 weeks post and all is good right now.



Hi buddy and yes i did have a lot of new growth /I did a light protein  treatment two weeks ago/my shedding was to much for me. The Shea butter didn't soften my new growth/too many tangles. As for me a relaxer is always nice I love it/I have some breakage on my right side in the back. I don't know what am going to do yet

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2014)

cassie712, I can deal with shedding, it's breakage that I can't stand. Have you tried tea rinsing or Alter Ego Garlic to help slow down the shedding?


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2014)

jenn132013PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

I have been swamped with work, class, life, you name it. How's everyone? My hair is responding well since post-chop. I purchased the Komaza Hair analysis as I would like to better understand why my strands give me problems periodically. I love being relaxed but when my hair freaks out, I must admit, I hate my hair and everything about it. I then wonder if being natural would be easier. Those feelings all go away when I get a touch up though. Nothing beats a fresh TU. I won't submit my hair samples to Komaza until I'm about 2 months post. I want them to analyze both my new growth and relaxed strands.


----------



## baddison (May 10, 2014)

divachyk said:


> jenn132013PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz
> 
> I have been swamped with work, class, life, you name it. How's everyone? My hair is responding well since post-chop. I purchased the Komaza Hair analysis as I would like to better understand why my strands give me problems periodically. I love being relaxed but when my hair freaks out, I must admit, I hate my hair and everything about it. I then wonder if being natural would be easier. Those feelings all go away when I get a touch up though. Nothing beats a fresh TU. I won't submit my hair samples to Komaza until I'm about 2 months post. I want them to analyze both my new growth and relaxed strands.



Hey, divachyk!!  I can relate to being busy.  sometimes life creeps up and takes over.  My transition so far is going quite smooth.  5 months post and counting.  But I am thoroughly enjoying cheering on my relaxed buddies, and watching all the fabulous progress!!  Keep us posted when you finally do submit to Komaza.  I would love to know how they assess hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 10, 2014)

divachyk said:


> jenn132013PrettyinPink001 sunnieb, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz  I have been swamped with work, class, life, you name it. How's everyone? My hair is responding well since post-chop. I purchased the Komaza Hair analysis as I would like to better understand why my strands give me problems periodically. I love being relaxed but when my hair freaks out, I must admit, I hate my hair and everything about it. I then wonder if being natural would be easier. Those feelings all go away when I get a touch up though. Nothing beats a fresh TU. I won't submit my hair samples to Komaza until I'm about 2 months post. I want them to analyze both my new growth and relaxed strands.



I thought you did the analysis already. 

I used to feel the same way. My hair went all kinds of south after 8 weeks and that's why I had to texlax. I had more of a texture issue over everything. I hope komaza can help you with a better understanding of why you hair acts like a diva after 10 weeks. Sometimes it's a small issue, other times it's big.


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2014)

Saludable84, I talked about buying the analysis but they temporarily suspended the program before I purchased. The program remained closed for months. I just recently purchased upon their relaunch. I think my issue is me, tbh. 

1) no patience with detangling
2) no patience for multiple regimens each week when my hair is full of ng and feeling dry yet once weekly isn't cutting it 
3) I don't vary my regimen as the weeks progress 
4) I could go on but won't bore you


----------



## Saludable84 (May 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, I talked about buying the analysis but they temporarily suspended the program before I purchased. The program remained closed for months. I just recently purchased upon their relaunch. I think my issue is me, tbh.  1) no patience with detangling 2) no patience for multiple regimens each week when my hair is full of ng and feeling dry yet once weekly isn't cutting it 3) I don't vary my regimen as the weeks progress 4) I could go on but won't bore you



No, you just don't do everything that I drive myself crazy about. I really do change conditioners, proteins and leave ins depending on the season. You might need to consider that but I will be waiting for your analysis.


----------



## KhandiB (May 13, 2014)

divachyk

You just listed my issues, LOL!

and the detangling has taken a turn for the worse.  My hair seems to tangle something ridiculous lately, and it almost seems like no matter what conditioner I use I have no slip and my hair dries, really dry ... I mean I have knots all the time, detangling is depressing for me.

I know I need moisture, I need to co-wash way more, but by time the kids are in the bed and I'm done cleaning and getting lunches ready Im pooped.  

Im definitely taking vitamins...

After reading what I wrote, I should be ashamed of myself, I know the issues and havent done anything about it until seriously, Sunday 




divachyk said:


> Saludable84, I talked about buying the analysis but they temporarily suspended the program before I purchased. The program remained closed for months. I just recently purchased upon their relaunch. I think my issue is me, tbh.
> 
> 1) no patience with detangling
> 2) no patience for multiple regimens each week when my hair is full of ng and feeling dry yet once weekly isn't cutting it
> ...


----------



## divachyk (May 13, 2014)

Saludable84 KhandiB, the only time I change products is winter and even then, I only seal with heavier oils/butters but everything else remains the same. So yeah, it's me. I need a personality and mentality makeover.


----------



## cassie712 (May 17, 2014)

divachyk said:


> cassie712, I can deal with shedding, it's breakage that I can't stand. Have you tried tea rinsing or Alter Ego Garlic to help slow down the shedding?


Yes black tea it helps/to many buns broke down my weak side/splitting ends I may have to cut some more/health before length


----------



## sunnieb (May 25, 2014)

How is everyone?  I'm sitting here dc'ing late as usual. 

I'm 15 weeks post and I can't comb my hair while dry, but it's doing well for so much newgrowth to be packed in there.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 26, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> How is everyone?  I'm sitting here dc'ing late as usual.  I'm 15 weeks post and I can't comb my hair while dry, but it's doing well for so much newgrowth to be packed in there.



I'm proposing to relax in a couple weeks.


----------



## baddison (May 26, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> How is everyone?  I'm sitting here dc'ing late as usual.
> 
> I'm 15 weeks post and I can't comb my hair while dry, but it's doing well for so much newgrowth to be packed in there.



22weeks post and counting....Loving the braids. Its making my transition easier than I thought.  We'll see how it progresses!

sunnieb - when is your next relaxer, and how long are you stretching?


----------



## sunnieb (May 26, 2014)

baddison I'm planning to relax 4th of July weekend at 20 weeks. 

Remember when you challenged me to go 17 weeks?   Now I go 20 weeks like nothing! 

Hang in there with your transition. Can't wait to see pics!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (May 26, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> baddison I'm planning to relax 4th of July weekend at 20 weeks.  Remember when you challenged me to go 17 weeks?   Now I go 20 weeks like nothing!  Hang in there with your transition. Can't wait to see pics!    Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



I'll catch up to you next time.... Maybe lol


----------



## cassie712 (May 28, 2014)

Hi buddies I'm here ,update I did not cut !!! I washed and condition,and braided my hair and that's what I will do for the rest of the summer no relaxer until August 28,2014


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey Buds!  

I'm feeling hair lazy again!  

Should've dc'd last night and just........didn't. 

How are ya'll?

PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jun 1, 2014)

I need a relaxed hair buddy! Lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 1, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Hey Buds!  I'm feeling hair lazy again!    Should've dc'd last night and just........didn't.   How are ya'll?  PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz



Relaxing next week


----------



## baddison (Jun 1, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Hey Buds!
> 
> I'm feeling hair lazy again!
> 
> ...



sunnieb - still chugging away at this transition.  I think its now 24weeks or so.  Still braiding it up, and to be honest, enjoying not having to deal with my ng for a bit.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 1, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Hey Buds!
> 
> I'm feeling hair lazy again!
> 
> ...



I'm still here. . In a hair slump.   I am currently 7 weeks post.   Did a self trim a few weeks ago.  
I'm planning on relaxing anywhere from 12-16 weeks next.   
I only get to do my hair about once a week now.  So I don't get the joy of daily cowashing.  I barely end up sleeping with my hair tied at night and I've been trying to get back to daily moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

 things are going good. I'm using indirect heat weekly by flexi rod setting my hair. I had intentions to roller set throughout this stretch but flexi rods are so simple that I am sticking with flexis. My hair is really loving weekly heat sessions. I will continue using heat for the duration of this stretch to see how my hair responds. I'm thinking weekly heat is what my hair needs to thrive.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi ladies!  Everyone has been MIA. We need to catch up. What are your hair plans for the summer? Anyone recently relaxed or have any news they want to share. 
Cattypus1,shortdub78,  EnExitStageLeft, SunySydeofLyfe, lamaria211, soonergirl,
KiWiStyle, yoli184, 317537, nappytherapy,@ kukaberry


I'm 21 weeks post; will be exactly 5 months post on 6/3. My hair is doing well with this stretch. I want to get to 6 months post before I make a decision about whether or not I'm going to relax or continue to stretch.  My pixie cut has grown out and I should be full NL by the end of summer.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2014)

xu93texas

I'm doing ok. Still sitioning'...I'm 13 months post. I plan to do the big BC April 15' and I CANNOT WAIT! My curls got me trippin' lol

Your pixie grew out lightning fast. Glad things are going well for you


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 2, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas  I'm doing ok. Still sitioning'...I'm 13 months post. I plan to do the big BC April 15' and I CANNOT WAIT! My curls got me trippin' lol  Your pixie grew out lightning fast. Glad things are going well for you



Yes, your hair looks great. Your 2 years will be up in no time!! 

I'm going to stretch as long as possible. If I can make it to 10 months post in November (birthday month) , I'll officially say I'm transitioning. I PS 100% of the time with wigs or crochet braids. So far so good.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 3, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies!  Everyone has been MIA. We need to catch up. What are your hair plans for the summer? Anyone recently relaxed or have any news they want to share.
> Cattypus1,shortdub78,  EnExitStageLeft, SunySydeofLyfe, lamaria211, soonergirl,
> KiWiStyle, yoli184, 317537, nappytherapy,@ kukaberry
> 
> I'm 21 weeks post; will be exactly 5 months post on 6/3. My hair is doing well with this stretch. I want to get to 6 months post before I make a decision about whether or not I'm going to relax or continue to stretch.  My pixie cut has grown out and I should be full NL by the end of summer.



Hey all!  Ive been in lurk mode! ! I chopped from bsl to apl because one side was and the other wasnt!  Lol. Dont know why but the cut feels so nice!  I have to say I will be trimming more often. Did an overnight dry prepoo with coconut oil...now sitting under the dryer with a hot oil treatment to see if it does anything. 

I tried that mizani therma heat...my hair hated it...never really responds to any mizani products...anyone else?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey all!  Ive been in lurk mode! ! I chopped from bsl to apl because one side was and the other wasnt!  Lol. Dont know why but the cut feels so nice!  I have to say I will be trimming more often. Did an overnight dry prepoo with coconut oil...now sitting under the dryer with a hot oil treatment to see if it does anything.  I tried that mizani therma heat...my hair hated it...never really responds to any mizani products...anyone else?



Hi lady! Do you have pics of your new cut?

I use the Mizani Thermasmooth Smoothguard serum and It's A Ten leave in w/keratin to blow dry my hair on a regular basis.  I believe these two products are  the keys to my successful stretch, thus far.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 3, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies!  Everyone has been MIA. We need to catch up. What are your hair plans for the summer? Anyone recently relaxed or have any news they want to share. Cattypus1,shortdub78,  EnExitStageLeft, SunySydeofLyfe, lamaria211, soonergirl, KiWiStyle, yoli184, 317537, nappytherapy,@ kukaberry  I'm 21 weeks post; will be exactly 5 months post on 6/3. My hair is doing well with this stretch. I want to get to 6 months post before I make a decision about whether or not I'm going to relax or continue to stretch.  My pixie cut has grown out and I should be full NL by the end of summer.



Yeah, girl...I'm a lurker now.  Fully natural with about 4-5 inches of kinky, curly hair that shrinks to about an inch when it dries.  I'm still trying to figure it out.  I want defined curls without the crunch or slime and I'm going to figure it out if it kills me.  I am loving the fresh start...coming up on 1 month since my BC and 11 months since my last relaxer.  Going heat free for now until...


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 3, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hi lady! Do you have pics of your new cut?
> 
> I use the Mizani Thermasmooth Smoothguard serum and It's A Ten leave in w/keratin to blow dry my hair on a regular basis.  I believe these two products are  the keys to my successful stretch, thus far.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I don't have pictures! I will see if I can get dh to take one tomorrow if I comb my hair!  The struggle is real! Im going to try your method.  I have the regular its a 10. 

I also found a bottle of the original mtg in my daughters closet...the nerve...i'm going to see what kind of growth I can get applying it the next few weeks..I want some box braids but dont want to sit for the process. ...need to do something...im six weeks post and we are planning on going to New Orleans father's day weekend...gots to do something!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I don't have pictures! I will see if I can get dh to take one tomorrow if I comb my hair!  The struggle is real! Im going to try your method.  I have the regular its a 10.  I also found a bottle of the original mtg in my daughters closet...the nerve...i'm going to see what kind of growth I can get applying it the next few weeks..I want some box braids but dont want to sit for the process. ...need to do something...im six weeks post and we are planning on going to New Orleans father's day weekend...gots to do something!



Have fun in NO. That's my hometown  Will be there for 4th of July. Let me know how you like the It's a 10 with the Mizani. 

I'm getting two strand twists extensions next week. It's definitely worth the time. Watch movies and YT.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 3, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Have fun in NO. That's my hometown  Will be there for 4th of July. Let me know how you like the It's a 10 with the Mizani.
> 
> I'm getting two strand twists extensions next week. It's definitely worth the time. Watch movies and YT.



Will do!  Give me a few places to eat!  Im thinking but my patience is low..lol..

I found megatek. We shall see!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 4, 2014)

xu93texas 
Tag me on the NO suggestions. Dh go there a few times a year and just eat wherever we stumble upon.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 4, 2014)

I will be relaxing at 13 weeks this Friday. Anyone relaxing this week or next week?

I'm going to try to stretch to 15 weeks after this TU.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 4, 2014)

divachyk said:


> xu93texas Tag me on the NO suggestions. Dh go there a few times a year and just eat wherever we stumble upon.



I'll PM you this weekend.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 4, 2014)

My last relaxer was April 25, 2014. I'm planning to stretch to 16 weeks. I'm currently at 6 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 4, 2014)

naturalagain2 said:


> I will be relaxing at 13 weeks this Friday. Anyone relaxing this week or next week?  I'm going to try to stretch to 15 weeks after this TU.


relaxing this weekend


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi ladies! 

I texlaxed my virgin hair on 4/1 and I don't plan to texlax again until August.  I feel like I've been making mistakes in my relaxed state already.  I don't wash and DC weekly. I also feel like I'm doing too much manipulation braiding my hair at night for braidouts.  When I tried doing braidout sets, my hair has too much shrinkage.  I'll try to figure something out though.

I have been using my Infusium to do the braidouts though.  I'm hoping the extra protein will help in the long run.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 5, 2014)

Sweet xu93texas


----------



## emada (Jun 5, 2014)

I think I'm about 12 weeks going on 13. I'm planning on relaxing week after next, then trimming and half wigging for the summer.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jun 6, 2014)

Due to a setback brought on by excessive protein use, I had to cut my hair.  I'm wearing a partial sew in while I grow it out.  I have to relax more often due to an unruly section of hair in my nape.   So instead of my 12-16 week stretches, which as my hair grew longer caused breakage.   I'll be getting relaxers every 8 - 10 weeks.  In fact I got one today.

I will wash my hair in 2 weeks.  And then go to the salon 2 weeks later.  Hopefully with a few summer trims and babying my hair i can stop the partial sew ins by Fall.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 6, 2014)

JessieLeleB said:


> I need a relaxed hair buddy! Lol





MzSwift said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I texlaxed my virgin hair on 4/1 and I don't plan to texlax again until August.  I feel like I've been making mistakes in my relaxed state already.  I don't wash and DC weekly. I also feel like I'm doing too much manipulation braiding my hair at night for braidouts.  When I tried doing braidout sets, my hair has too much shrinkage.  I'll try to figure something out though.
> 
> I have been using my Infusium to do the braidouts though.  I'm hoping the extra protein will help in the long run.



@JessieLeleB @MzSwift, hey ladies, you can be my buddy. I don't know where my other 2 partners are @honeybee @Morrighan ladies what happening on your side?  @MzSwift, i relax again in August at which time i'll be about 18-20 weeks post. I'll be 8 weeks post on Saturday. @JessieLeleB what are your hair plans and how many weeks post are you?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies!  Everyone has been MIA. We need to catch up. What are your hair plans for the summer? Anyone recently relaxed or have any news they want to share.
> Cattypus1,shortdub78,  EnExitStageLeft, SunySydeofLyfe, lamaria211, soonergirl,
> KiWiStyle, yoli184, 317537, nappytherapy,@ kukaberry
> 
> I'm 21 weeks post; will be exactly 5 months post on 6/3. My hair is doing well with this stretch. I want to get to 6 months post before I make a decision about whether or not I'm going to relax or continue to stretch.  My pixie cut has grown out and I should be full NL by the end of summer.



Hey ladies! Been lurking and on the other boards. My hair has been doing nicely so far. It is growing out of that crappy haircut, so I should be back to full SL by the end of the year. I have been using a lot of heat and using a comb! But I wash and dc every few days, and I use leave ins and heat protectant. I have been using no lye relaxer too.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> relaxing this weekend



Hey Saludable84  How long do you stretch?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 6, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I'll PM you this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Send me one too! !! I so need time away from home!  Can't wait to eat! !!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 6, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Send me one too! !! I so need time away from home!  Can't wait to eat! !!



Yes, ma'am .


----------



## yoli184 (Jun 7, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> @JessieLeleB @MzSwift, hey ladies, you can be my buddy. I don't know where my other 2 partners are @honeybee @Morrighan ladies what happening on your side?  @MzSwift, i relax again in August at which time i'll be about 18-20 weeks post. I'll be 8 weeks post on Saturday. @JessieLeleB what are your hair plans and how many weeks post are you?




amazing hair...im so jelouse


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 7, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> amazing hair...im so jelouse


Yoli84, what are you jealous of dear? My mind is telling me my siggy pic, but thats not me dear; it's just were i aspire to be whilst on this hair journey thing. I have about 2 years to accomplish all that, that's if i ever will.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2014)

MzSwift, too much manipulation can cause issues. Maybe look for another signature style that doesn't require so much manipulation. Careful with the protein. I don't want you to overdue it.

back2relaxed, sorry about the setback.I'm sure you'll bounce back in no time.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 8, 2014)

naturalagain2 said:


> Hey Saludable84  How long do you stretch?



This time 19 weeks


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2014)

Go 'head on wit'cho bad self Saludable84


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 9, 2014)

divachyk

Thanks lady! That's what I'm afraid of.  
I think I'll rock wigs for the summer starting this weekend - after I wash out this flat iron.  That's what got me where I am.  I'll take a pass the weekend of the 4th.   I'm going to the beach and I don't want to rock a wig there.  

I dunno why I'm slacking, I definitely know better. smh *_goes to the corner_*


----------



## divachyk (Jun 9, 2014)

MzSwift, flexi rods are my new bff. Have you ever tried those? 

Honestly, I wouldn't want to rock anything other than a wig, a bun or some pinned up style while at the beach. Flexis & roller sets wouldn't be on my beach hair list whatsoever unless of course you're not actually planning to walk along the beach and/or get in the water.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 9, 2014)

They're on my list of things to try.  I'll have to keep an eye on your posts to see some of your styles.

No ma'am, I'm going to beach to sunbathe and look pretty. I want my hair to blow in the breeze (I've PS'D for 4 years, straight) so my milkshake can bring all the boys to yard. LoL 

I'm going back to the wig afterwards.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 9, 2014)

I need a buddy. 

*How many weeks post are you right now? *
6 weeks

*How long are you stretching? *
12? But it depends on how my hair feels.

*Any other info?*
The bottom portion of my hair is underprocessed (for me).


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 15, 2014)

Buds,  I'm tired of all this newgrowth. If I can find the time,  I'm relaxing this Friday instead of waiting until 4th of July weekend.

Think I'll be 18 weeks post. Good enough for me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Buds,  I'm tired of all this newgrowth. If I can find the time,  I'm relaxing this Friday instead of waiting until 4th of July weekend.  Think I'll be 18 weeks post. Good enough for me.  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



You've done good to stretch this long so go for it sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 21, 2014)

Buddy check!

Is everyone in a group???

If not, post again so you can get grabbed!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 21, 2014)

Happy Saturday Buds!

PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz

I relaxed last night and I am SO loving it!  I fell asleep with my rollerset in, so I have some ugly bumps going on.  I put in a tight ponytail to get rid of them though.  I plan to post a pic in the reveal thread tonight - bumps and all!

I love, love, love it!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Happy Saturday Buds!
> 
> PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz
> 
> ...



Hi Divas!!!! Hope you all are well. I'm doing good. My hair is taking a beating this weekend. Dh and I are at an outdoors event today and tomorrow. It's scorching! 

I can't wait to see sunnieb. I'm on travel so mention me please to make sure I see all that goodness.


----------



## baddison (Jun 22, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Happy Saturday Buds!
> 
> @PrettyinPink001 @divachyk, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> ...



Way to go @sunnieb !!  ummmm....you know you gotta give us some pics, right??


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 22, 2014)

Random wet hair pic from tonight. Cowashed with WEN fall apple. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, I don't think I'm in a group yet. I am 8 weeks post relaxer and I will try to stretch until August 15th (which will be 4 months). Ideally, I would love to stretch until my birthday Sept 19th.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 22, 2014)

KERC1974 you want to join my buddy group?   We always have room for one more!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## emada (Jun 23, 2014)

Freshly relaxed, hoping to trim tomorrow!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 25, 2014)

Cattypus1,shortdub78, EnExitStageLeft, xu93texas , lamaria211, soonergirl,
KiWiStyle, yoli184, 317537, nappytherapy,kukaberry

Got a weave!!!  Did it for my trip to the NO...thought I would just leave it in for the weekend but I love it and hope it lasts me a few weeks....heck I even want 2 months!!!

I am trying to upload a picture but its too big, HELP!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1,shortdub78, EnExitStageLeft, xu93texas , lamaria211, soonergirl, KiWiStyle, yoli184, 317537, nappytherapy,kukaberry  Got a weave!!!  Did it for my trip to the NO...thought I would just leave it in for the weekend but I love it and hope it lasts me a few weeks....heck I even want 2 months!!!  I am trying to upload a picture but its too big, HELP!!!



Get on that pic upload, girl!  I want to see...


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I'd like a buddy. I am relaxing on the 05th of July at exactly 5 mos post.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1,shortdub78, EnExitStageLeft, xu93texas , lamaria211, soonergirl,
> KiWiStyle, yoli184, 317537, nappytherapy,kukaberry
> 
> Got a weave!!!  Did it for my trip to the NO...thought I would just leave it in for the weekend but I love it and hope it lasts me a few weeks....heck I even want 2 months!!!
> ...



I wanna see! I got my hair in a little bogus arse bun right now. It got..messed up...so yeah...wash day is friday. When is everyone relaxing? I'm not relaxing until August.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 25, 2014)

emada said:


> Freshly relaxed, hoping to trim tomorrow!



Hi emada

How many weeks post were you? I am 11 weeks post and I have 5 more weeks to go before I relax. However, I may be able to stretch longer but since I have already made my hair appt. I will probably keep the appt. and stretch longer next time.


----------



## emada (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Rozlewis I was about 15 weeks, it was tough getting through everything! I got good growth but I ended up cutting a lot of it because I wasn't happy with my ends. My retention has been terrible so I'm going to start wigging.

cassie712 hope you're doing well!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 25, 2014)

My leave out is frizzy but I'm loving this weave! !!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 25, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I wanna see! I got my hair in a little bogus arse bun right now. It got..messed up...so yeah...wash day is friday. When is everyone relaxing? I'm not relaxing until August.



Me and buns dont get along!  I'm not sure...I'm going to wait as long as I can.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 25, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Get on that pic upload, girl!  I want to see...



I did it from my phone!  I hope its not too big or small! !


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sure Sunnieb! I'm game.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My leave out is frizzy but I'm loving this weave! !!


love, love, love it!  Too cute, great smile, too!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 25, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> love, love, love it!  Too cute, great smile, too!



Thank you thank you!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 25, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My leave out is frizzy but I'm loving this weave! !!



Too cute! Love it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## yoli184 (Jul 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I wanna see! I got my hair in a little bogus arse bun right now. It got..messed up...so yeah...wash day is friday. When is everyone relaxing? I'm not relaxing until August.



@Cattypus1,@shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft, @xu93texas , @lamaria211, @soonergirl,shortdub
@KiWiStyle, @yoli184, @317537, @nappytherapy,@kukaberry


Texlaxing @ 16 weeks post on August 21


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 3, 2014)

12 weeks post. 6 more weeks to go. Give me strength.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 3, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My leave out is frizzy but I'm loving this weave! !!



Gorgeous SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 4, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]@PrettyinPink001 divachyk, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz

Happy 4th of July!!!

We're going out to bake in this hot Texas sun in a bit, so I did a honey treatment (for a moisture boost) and decided to do a slight trim.

I've come to the conclusion that my hair grows uneven.  No matter how much I trim to have those "perfect" ends, they are never perfectly even.  I learned my lesson last year trying to get my ends even, so this time I trimmed 1/2 inch at the very tip and stopped.  I still have my length and looks like I'm a little less than an inch away from MBL.  
[/FONT]


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> @PrettyinPink001 divachyk, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz  Happy 4th of July!!!  We're going out to bake in this hot Texas sun in a bit, so I did a honey treatment (for a moisture boost) and decided to do a slight trim.  I've come to the conclusion that my hair grows uneven.  No matter how much I trim to have those "perfect" ends, they are never perfectly even.  I learned my lesson last year trying to get my ends even, so this time I trimmed 1/2 inch at the very tip and stopped.  I still have my length and looks like I'm a little less than an inch away from MBL.



I think it's my left side that grows after than my right. I've gotten over it a long time ago. Glad to know you are almost MBL.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 4, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> [FONT=&quot]@PrettyinPink001 divachyk, @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!!
> 
> ...




Hi Ladies! I smoldered in the sun all day. It's been averaging 100 here. 

Congrats sunnieb for making progress --- almost being at MBL is a big deal. My hair doesn't grow even either but I plan to keep it evened up going forward even if that means I'm stalled at a particular length. 

Waist length was great and all but I rarely wore my hair down because the uneveness was ugly and just made my hair looked whack. I want to let my hair hang in pride not shame. So with that, I will keep it evened up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 5, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> @Cattypus1,@shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft, @xu93texas , @lamaria211, @soonergirl,shortdub
> @KiWiStyle, @yoli184, @317537, @nappytherapy,@kukaberry
> 
> 
> Texlaxing @ 16 weeks post on August 21



maybe the week before that?


----------



## naija24 (Jul 6, 2014)

My hair and leave out is 5 months post. But I don't want to relax my leave out.

Suggestions to keep it flat through this heat?


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 6, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 divachyk, Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz  I haven't checked in for a minute but I am still here. I am at 5 weeks post now. Question: when you wash/cowash, do you detangle all the way to the root, wet, damp or dry, and with what?  I am in a pickle trying to decide if I will texlax or keep going bone straight when I relax again in August...but I gotta figure out how to tame this new growth if I am even gonna make it to August. Revelation...I had wore a braid out over the holiday and my son said my hair looked thin. NOT what I wanted to hear!  I think it is either because of the bone straight relaxers making my already fine hair appear finer, the JBCO making my hair ultra oily and appear finer (but it makes my hair soooooo soft), or bad ends that I don't want to cut off. Lost... But anyway, back to the question, what to do about the new growth not getting dry and tangled?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 6, 2014)

Jobwright glad to see you are back!  When I wash/cowash, I detangle down to the roots.  That's the only time I can get through my newgrowth to detangle that deep.

divachyk I'm almost contemplating cutting back to straight BSL just to have that perfect hemline.   But bunning is keeping that temptation at bay.  My ends aren't horribly uneven, but they aren't perfect like I want.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 6, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Jobwright glad to see you are back!  When I wash/cowash, I detangle down to the roots.  That's the only time I can get through my newgrowth to detangle that deep.  divachyk I'm almost contemplating cutting back to straight BSL just to have that perfect hemline.   But bunning is keeping that temptation at bay.  My ends aren't horribly uneven, but they aren't perfect like I want.



I need to learn how to French braid though. Buns are the enemy


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2014)

Saludable84, my hair gains moisture when it's braided. It doesn't do that when it's bunned. I guess the hairs intertwined together is magical is some crazy way.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2014)

Jobwright, I almost never cowash but when I do, I detangle to the roots while in the shower. I don't attempt it when out of the shower.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 7, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I need to learn how to French braid though. Buns are the enemy



How I learned...make your part for the entire length of the braid. .then section off a small piece where you want the braid to start...start plaiting/three strand twisting that section after plaiting twice begin picking up small sections of hair into each three piece section. Hope that makes sense!  Good luck! !


----------



## cassie712 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi buddies I just took Braid's out. I will relax this weekend,I want to do a roller set what's best to use ? Last set was dry and frizzy!! I need products with no alcohol


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 8, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> Hi buddies I just took Braid's out. I will relax this weekend,I want to do a roller set what's best to use ? Last set was dry and frizzy!! I need products with no alcohol



Can you use cones?


----------



## cassie712 (Jul 9, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Can you use cones?



I don't know what that is/edit u mean silicon. I never used it .what brand ?water soluble or not

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi buddies I didn't relaxed just washed/conditions \ORS shampoo/condition then I mixed ORS moisture/lotion with wrap mousse then roller set under dryer came out perfectly best roller set ever

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 15, 2014)

cassie712
emada

Hey Buddies. How have you been? What's happening with that mane? I am 14 weeks post and the struggle is real for real. I am stretching till 18 weeks which is my longest stretch ever. I am learning how to handle this head of mine.

How many weeks post are you? When do you plan to relax? How are you maintaining and styling your hair? Any tips for me?


----------



## cassie712 (Jul 15, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> cassie712
> emada
> 
> Hey Buddies. How have you been? What's happening with that mane? I am 14 weeks post and the struggle is real for real. I am stretching till 18 weeks which is my longest stretch ever. I am learning how to handle this head of mine.
> ...



My last relaxer was may the tenth/I have a lot of new growth/ I have cut a lot too/the protein I did in march was too much for my hair/been breaking sense/I wash/condi then braided it until the weekend/wash/condi/cut then roller set

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Jul 15, 2014)

I will relax July the 20/will send pics that day

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## emada (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Rozlewis and cassie712

I'm about 3, going on 4 weeks post and I already got new growth in my crown! My last stretch was about 14 weeks and I usually try to keep around that so I'm aiming for the end of September. I trimmed my hair into a bob so it took off some length but I'm really liking the style. My ends feel great and I can wear it out if I want.

I've never gone as long as 18 weeks but from the looks of your hair, you're doing a great job! I know for me moisturizing and low manipulation is key. I'm excited to try Annabelle's perfect blends, it seems like it's doing a great job keeping your new growth moisturized


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 16, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> My last relaxer was may the tenth/I have a lot of new growth/ I have cut a lot too/the protein I did in march was too much for my hair/been breaking sense/I wash/condi then braided it until the weekend/wash/condi/cut then roller set
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF





emada said:


> Hey Rozlewis and cassie712
> 
> I'm about 3, going on 4 weeks post and I already got new growth in my crown! My last stretch was about 14 weeks and I usually try to keep around that so I'm aiming for the end of September. I trimmed my hair into a bob so it took off some length but I'm really liking the style. My ends feel great and I can wear it out if I want.
> 
> I've never gone as long as 18 weeks but from the looks of your hair, you're doing a great job! I know for me moisturizing and low manipulation is key. I'm excited to try Annabelle's perfect blends, it seems like it's doing a great job keeping your new growth moisturized



cassie712

What type of protein treatment did you do in March? Was it your first time using that protein? What have you tried to control the breakage?

emada

14 weeks is a good stretch. I am stretching till 18 weeks because I only want to get 3 relaxers per year and I want my last relaxer to be right before Christmas. We'll see how this stretch goes. You have topmost some pics of your bob. I would love to see it. You have to tell me how you like APB. It is super duper moisturizing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> maybe the week before that?



i don' think i will make it to Aug.  maybe Aug 1st.  that is really pushing it.  i am not trying to cause any breakage that i can avoid.  i am going to wash it this evening if i get a chance.  if not, i will wash it tomorrow.  i don't like getting to the point where i have to comb and detangle my hair in sections and it takes more than 10 mins to detangle.


----------



## cassie712 (Jul 16, 2014)

emada said:


> Hey Rozlewis and cassie712
> 
> I'm about 3, going on 4 weeks post and I already got new growth in my crown! My last stretch was about 14 weeks and I usually try to keep around that so I'm aiming for the end of September. I trimmed my hair into a bob so it took off some length but I'm really liking the style. My ends feel great and I can wear it out if I want.
> 
> I've never gone as long as 18 weeks but from the looks of your hair, you're doing a great job! I know for me moisturizing and low manipulation is key. I'm excited to try Annabelle's perfect blends, it seems like it's doing a great job keeping your new growth moisturized



ORS mayo and yes it was my first time and I didn't condition good after my hair was hard dry and brittle/my hair did not like it at all/plus Shea butter had protein in it so that didn't help

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i don' think i will make it to Aug.  maybe Aug 1st.  that is really pushing it.  i am not trying to cause any breakage that i can avoid.  i am going to wash it this evening if i get a chance.  if not, i will wash it tomorrow.  i don't like getting to the point where i have to comb and detangle my hair in sections and it takes more than 10 mins to detangle.



How many weeks post are you currently?  I just relaxed on 7/6.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ending this stretch/transition at 22 weeks tomorrow.  I miss cowashing my hair how and when I want. I miss free strands. And it's cheaper than weave. I also don't think I want heat damage. 

I'm gonna get a protein treatment post touch up and buy some Vaseline to heavy seal my ends.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2014)

Jobwright, PrettyinPink001 Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz    Hi buds, how are y'all hanging? I'm 1 week post and all is well. I sent my strands in for Komaza analysis earlier this week. I'm sure results will take up to a month but keep y'all posted.


----------



## baddison (Jul 17, 2014)

divachyk said:


> @Jobwright, @PrettyinPink001 @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz    Hi buds, how are y'all hanging? I'm 1 week post and all is well. I sent my strands in for Komaza analysis earlier this week. I'm sure results will take up to a month but keep y'all posted.




divachyk - still here hanging with y'all and enjoying all your beautiful heads of hair.  I'm 7months post an going strong in this transition.  Gonna hide it up in braids for a few weeks.  That's what I always resort to, when I'm tired doing my hair daily.


----------



## emada (Jul 17, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> cassie712
> 
> What type of protein treatment did you do in March? Was it your first time using that protein? What have you tried to control the breakage?
> 
> ...



Yes yes! I'm trying to get a good pic I'm satisfied with 

I'm excited for APB, my order is scheduled to arrive today.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 17, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Jobwright, PrettyinPink001 Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, Saludable84, pre_medicalrulz    Hi buds, how are y'all hanging? I'm 1 week post and all is well. I sent my strands in for Komaza analysis earlier this week. I'm sure results will take up to a month but keep y'all posted.


At 7 weeks. This is when it starts getting tricky. Gotta get some super duper non sticky moisturizing going ASAP!  Headed to Sally's now.   Any suggestions before I blow a paycheck?


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 17, 2014)

Didn't make it to Sally's. Decided to oil my scalp and new growth, put a baggy and scarf on. Hopefully this will make my wash tomorrow a little more tolerable. We shall see.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2014)

divachyk said:


> @Jobwright, @PrettyinPink001 @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @Saludable84, @pre_medicalrulz    Hi buds, how are y'all hanging? I'm 1 week post and all is well. I sent my strands in for Komaza analysis earlier this week. I'm sure results will take up to a month but keep y'all posted.



divachyk I'm light weight offended that you forgot me!!! 

I've been meaning to come in here and check in so thanks for the bump.

I'm getting hair lazy again and I'm trying to fight it.  I didn't dc at all last week, and I've been leaning heavily on WEN cowashes to get me through.  I'm going to be traveling on and off for work so I've GOT to buckle down and dc with Motions CPR this week.  Also need to clarify from all the cowashing.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 22, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk I'm light weight offended that you forgot me!!!
> 
> I've been meaning to come in here and check in so thanks for the bump.
> 
> I'm getting hair lazy again and I'm trying to fight it.  I didn't dc at all last week, and I've been leaning heavily on WEN cowashes to get me through.  I'm going to be traveling on and off for work so I've GOT to buckle down and dc with Motions CPR this week.  Also need to clarify from all the cowashing.



Dang, busted sunnieb. I cheat...so, I take whoever's post I can find that has quoted all of our names and re-quote everyone's name from there in my post. I somehow much have missed you. I sawwy. Never intentional.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 23, 2014)

I am relaxing this weekend … Even though I’m not sure I should

I don’t like the state of my hair, I feel like I over processed it last year when I tried to color it.

Ive noticed some breakage, and when my hair dries, if I don’t L.O.C. it, it dries in like 10 minutes (except the roots) 

My last relaxer didn’t take, AT ALL and that was at 8 weeks, I cant even remember how long ago that was, life has been hectic.

I believe I am about 16 weeks .. My New Growth is ridiculous right now, I will take pics later, I have been cowashing with Organics Hair Mayo, been working great.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2014)

How is everyone?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2014)

Good sunnieb and you?


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2014)

divachyk - fighting hair laziness - again!

I cowashed twice this week and NO dc!   My schedule has been crazy, but that's no excuse.  I gotta do better.

What 'cha up to?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2014)

sunnieb, you're the only one I know that can be lazy and your hair not suffer which is excellent! Make sure you get on it before any hiccups happen. As for me, not much. I've started doing a 2x a week regimen and my hair is really liking the continued hydration. Allowing water to hit it only once weekly just isn't enough. As a result, I'm learning patience and I'm finger detangling more to reduce the manipulation associated with doing a regi 2x.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 17, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> How is everyone?  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



A hot mess. Well not really. Halfway into my stretch. I hope I don't relax until January but I can make it til November.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 17, 2014)

Saludable84!  Your Avi bun!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 17, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84!  Your Avi bun!!!



Your siggie aint too bad either  Me Gusta


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2014)

Yall get in here --  how's the rest of you doing? Jobwright, PrettyinPink001 Luprisi, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz -- Saludable84 sunnieb & I are missing yall.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2014)

I ended up cowashing last night,  but really need to dc.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Aug 18, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Yall get in here --  how's the rest of you doing? @Jobwright, @PrettyinPink001 @Luprisi, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz -- @Saludable84 @sunnieb & I are missing yall.




divachyk 

Still hanging in there with this transition.  I simply need to make up my mind that I'm gonna do this - and this time go all the way!!!  8 months post and counting...last relaxer was December 21st, 2013.  I'm learning more and more about my natural hair, so I think this time will be the winner.

Love watching you ladies from the sidelines.  Your hair and your progress is stunning!!  Keep up the good work and hang in there.  Hair Goals are just around the corner.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey @baddison! 

Soooo, I'm finally doing a dc tonight (Motions CPR).  I put way too much honey in the mix! I have my plastic cap on, and it's still dripping!  I refuse to rinse it though.  I just wrapped a towel around my neck and gonna riiiiidde it out for another 20 minutes.....


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2014)

Buds, I recently had a Komaza hair analysis (posted deets on my blog) and it was eye opening. I debated some of the things they recommended but things are going well since incorporating them. More protein. Less product. More shampooing. Why did I wait so long to do this --


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 2, 2014)

Regular dc's are exactly what my hair needed! 

Been having good hair days since I got back on track.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 2, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Buds, I recently had a Komaza hair analysis (posted deets on my blog) and it was eye opening. I debated some of the things they recommended but things are going well since incorporating them. More protein. Less product. More shampooing. Why did I wait so long to do this --



Girl I been telling you but noooooo. It's ok, just as long as it's working out for you.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Girl I been telling you but noooooo. It's ok, just as long as it's working out for you.


Saludable84 
Hey my friend....hush yo mouf  but yeah, you did. I used ORS replenishing this past wash day and think that's a better option for weekly use. I will continue to search for that perfect protein product though.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Regular dc's are exactly what my hair needed!
> 
> Been having good hair days since I got back on track.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Great news sunnieb!!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 3, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Saludable84
> Hey my friend....hush yo mouf  but yeah, you did. I used ORS replenishing this past wash day and think that's a better option for weekly use. I will continue to search for that perfect protein product though.



divachyk

The recommendations from Komaza really improved the condition of my hair. I was not using enough protein. Now I use a light protein weekly and do a medium protein treatment every 4 weeks and my hair has been thriving. Weekly I use the Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor. I also have the Matani line from Komaza. For my medium protein I use the Komaza Care Protein Strengthener.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 3, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Saludable84
> Hey my friend....hush yo mouf  but yeah, you did. I used ORS replenishing this past wash day and think that's a better option for weekly use. I will continue to search for that perfect protein product though.



Just be careful with the ors. Its pretty strong. I bought a bottle to try. Start looking for a light protein as well.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2014)

Rozlewis, do you use it on dry or wet hair? That's my next protein to use. I haven't used it in a very long time. I can't remember the results. 

Saludable84, Komaza told me AO GPB is gentler than ORS but my hair seems to feel the opposite. I'm still not in love with my protein choices. I'm still on the search. I have some handmades in my stash that I will also try.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 3, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Rozlewis, do you use it on dry or wet hair? That's my next protein to use. I haven't used it in a very long time. I can't remember the results.  Saludable84, Komaza told me AO GPB is gentler than ORS but my hair seems to feel the opposite. I'm still not in love with my protein choices. I'm still on the search. I have some handmades in my stash that I will also try.



Which handmades? 

I didn't care for komaza. It was good, but I needed to do to much. 

SSI Okra was excellent.

Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion is excellent as well. 

I bought ORS and will do a post in why I purchased it. 

Aphogee 2 minute made my hair break. Sounds stupid but it did. 

I purchase AO GPB once but could not find myself using it. 

Redken was too heavy. 

Millcreek Botanicals Keratin is good when I use it once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## amber815 (Sep 3, 2014)

I was on a protein hunt as well. I used to use aphogee 2 minute but started trying other stuff. SSI Okra left my hair feeling stripped for some odd reason. I use lee stafford hair breaking treatment and hair growth treatment mixed and LOVE it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2014)

amber815 said:


> I was on a protein hunt as well. I used to use aphogee 2 minute but started trying other stuff. SSI Okra left my hair feeling stripped for some odd reason. I use lee stafford hair breaking treatment and hair growth treatment mixed and LOVE it!



I use motions. I recommend deep conditioning after protein too. I can use sohogee two min. Keyboard does work well sorry for typos.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 3, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Rozlewis, do you use it on dry or wet hair? That's my next protein to use. I haven't used it in a very long time. I can't remember the results.
> 
> Saludable84, Komaza told me AO GPB is gentler than ORS but my hair seems to feel the opposite. I'm still not in love with my protein choices. I'm still on the search. I have some handmades in my stash that I will also try.



divachyk

I use the Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor on wet hair. After I shampoo I apply the Aphogee from the ends to the roots of my hair. I slather on a lot at the ends since they are generally the weakest. I leave iron for 3 minutes under a plastic cap. I rinse it off and then apply my coffee and DC. Works like a charm on me. 

I have not used the Matani in a long time. I try to us one product until it is gone before opening another one.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Rozlewis. I looked up the ingredients and it has a number of proteins, more than I remember. I just might pass.

Saludable84 SSI Okra, SSI Banana Brulee, Curl Junkie Deep Fix. The latter two aren't marketed as protein but it has protein ingredients so I'm thinking my hair would respond to it as being strengthening vs. moisturizing.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Sep 10, 2014)

How does everyone  dry their hair when they want to wear it down and straight? When i do a wash N set with root blow out, my hair get frizzy in the wind.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 10, 2014)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> How does everyone  dry their hair when they want to wear it down and straight? When i do a wash N set with root blow out, my hair get frizzy in the wind.



Airdry using scarf method.  Lays straight all day.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## 4mia (Sep 11, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Airdry using scarf method.  Lays straight all day.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



What is the scarf method?


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 11, 2014)

4mia said:


> What is the scarf method?



I first heard of this from sylver2's Fotki back in 2008 when I started looking up hair stuff.  Here's how I airdry using the scarf method to straighten: sunnieb airdry album

4mia


----------



## 4mia (Sep 11, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> I first heard of this from sylver2's Fotki back in 2008 when I started looking up hair stuff.  Here's how I airdry using the scarf method to straighten: sunnieb airdry album
> 
> 4mia


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok buds, give it to me straight.  Am I going bald, or is this normal for 14 weeks' worth of newgrowth? 

Just seems like too much of my scalp is showing between the curlies!  Ugh!

Eta: sorry if the pics come in upside down.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 26, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Ok buds, give it to me straight.  Am I going bald, or is this normal for 14 weeks' worth of newgrowth?  Just seems like too much of my scalp is showing between the curlies!  Ugh!  Eta: sorry if the pics come in upside down.  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF




Curls


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> Curls



Girl don't give me love, tell me if I need to give up relaxers and buy some rogaine! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 26, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Ok buds, give it to me straight.  Am I going bald, or is this normal for 14 weeks' worth of newgrowth?
> 
> Just seems like too much of my scalp is showing between the curlies!  Ugh!
> 
> ...




It looks like your hair is curling or coiling together giving the illusion of "balding". Have you noticed more than the usual shedding?


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> It looks like your hair is curling or coiling together giving the illusion of "balding". Have you noticed more than the usual shedding?



Not really having more than normal shedding. 

I do think my newgrowth is really tight this relaxer cycle.  Or maybe I'm noticing it this time.  I don't know.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Sep 26, 2014)

It looks like your curls are clumping at the roots to me.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2014)

sunnieb, my curls clump like yours but I don't notice much scalp showing. However, I don't think you're going bald. Stretching make weird things happen.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks ladies.  When I relax next time I'll be sure to take a pic of this area with all the hair straight. 

Ya'll know I lurves me some relaxer,  but I'll dump it with the quickness if I think my hair is suffering.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2014)

sunnieb, you bring up a great point! I had a Komaza Hair Analysis and they said my hair is growing in thinner than the length. It has me thinking. No lie.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2014)

divachyk what's a komaza hair analysis?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2014)

I did up several blog posts on it but basically you send in hair samples & they analyze the help of your hair. sunnieb


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 26, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Ok buds, give it to me straight.  Am I going bald, or is this normal for 14 weeks' worth of newgrowth?  Just seems like too much of my scalp is showing between the curlies!  Ugh!  Eta: sorry if the pics come in upside down.  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


It looks like it's just the curls. Next time you wash, try blow drying on cool or medium to unravel the curls and make another assessment. My hair in the back does the same thing, so it actually makes my nape seem shorter than it is.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2014)

divachyk wow! I love your analysis!

I know there's a thread on this, but I never read it. I might look into this.


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 26, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Girl don't give me love, tell me if I need to give up relaxers and buy some rogaine!   Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



I don't think you are going bald  I love your little curls though! I'm knocking on 2 years post and you still have more definition than I do


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok Ok, ya'll talked me off the going natural ledge - BUT I'm really watching my hairline now.  I'm tellin' ya'll there's too much of my scalp showing!


----------



## missyrayne19 (Sep 27, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Ok buds, give it to me straight.  Am I going bald, or is this normal for 14 weeks' worth of newgrowth?
> 
> Just seems like too much of my scalp is showing between the curlies!  Ugh!
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, those cuuuuurls


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 27, 2014)

all of my buddies have gone over to the transition side, well most of them!  i'm trying to stretch until Feb.  i'm currently 9 weeks post.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 27, 2014)

shortdub78, I'm still hanging with you.  Are u still wigging it out?  

 I'm 12 weeks post tomorrow.  I think my next touch up will be at 4 months post -November. I did a successful 6 month stretch earlier this year.  My plan for the fall/winter is to start wearing my hair out more with roller sets and going back to the salon on a regular basis. I'll also wear wigs once I get deeper into the stretch.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> shortdub78, I'm still hanging with you.  Are u still wigging it out?
> 
> I'm 12 weeks post tomorrow.  I think my next touch up will be at 4 months post -November. I did a successful 6 month stretch earlier this year.  My plan for the fall/winter is to start wearing my hair out more with roller sets and going back to the salon on a regular basis. I'll also wear wigs once I get deeper into the stretch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



hey!  i know we are pretty much left of the wreckin crew!  plus we are in the SL challenge too!  yes i am still wigging it.  i need to wash them, but i have yet to buy a stand, so they could dry.  i am also looking for a decent blow dryer.  what i really want my have to be put on hold  until christmas or cyber monday, but i need something now.  i bought one from Walgreens yesterday and took that sucka back. i will hit up sally's hopefully soon.  i wanted to wash my hair today and wear it out, but it's not looking good.  i may just have to put on my wig and make it happen.  

i have over an inch of new growth, so i am really trying to focus on strength and moisture. how is stretching going for you


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> hey!  i know we are pretty much left of the wreckin crew!  plus we are in the SL challenge too!  yes i am still wigging it.  i need to wash them, but i have yet to buy a stand, so they could dry.  i am also looking for a decent blow dryer.  what i really want my have to be put on hold  until christmas or cyber monday, but i need something now.  i bought one from Walgreens yesterday and took that sucka back. i will hit up sally's hopefully soon.  i wanted to wash my hair today and wear it out, but it's not looking good.  i may just have to put on my wig and make it happen.  i have over an inch of new growth, so i am really trying to focus on strength and moisture. how is stretching going for you



I want a new blow dryer as well. The one I have is       mediocre.  Stretching has been so easy for me this year.  I went back to using heat on a weekly basis  (blow drying and using It's a 10 leave in).  I use a protein treatment on a weekly basis and follow up with a moisturizing  DC weekly.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 28, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I want a new blow dryer as well. The one I have is       mediocre.  Stretching has been so easy for me this year.  I went back to using heat on a weekly basis  (blow drying and using It's a 10 leave in).  I use a protein treatment on a weekly basis and follow up with a moisturizing  DC weekly.



i'm really in my feelings right now.  i knew something was kind of off in my crown area.  there is a lot of breakage going on in that area.  i don't know what to do at this point.  i don't know if i should continue stretching or at least wait 5 more weeks. i got a lot of new growth and the two textures is putting a lot of stress on that area.  i new something was wrong, since i was having some irritation in the spot for some time. i know i can't mess with random box colors anymore.  and i won't be relaxing my hair bone straight anymore...smh  my hair is too fragile dealing with this new growth.  and i'm not self relaxing or doing any coloring at home.  

i went and got a blow dryer.  i got that Jilbere Porcelain. it's a really nice dryer, but i didn't have a great blow drying experience due to me trying to rush.  i think i will braid my hair going back soon and just clean my scalp.   i don't know...


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 28, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i'm really in my feelings right now.  i knew something was kind of off in my crown area.  there is a lot of breakage going on in that area.  i don't know what to do at this point.  i don't know if i should continue stretching or at least wait 5 more weeks. i got a lot of new growth and the two textures is putting a lot of stress on that area.  i new something was wrong, since i was having some irritation in the spot for some time. i know i can't mess with random box colors anymore.  and i won't be relaxing my hair bone straight anymore...smh  my hair is too fragile dealing with this new growth.  and i'm not self relaxing or doing any coloring at home.  i went and got a blow dryer.  i got that Jilbere Porcelain. it's a really nice dryer, but i didn't have a great blow drying experience due to me trying to rush.  i think i will braid my hair going back soon and just clean my scalp.   i don't know...



Have you tried protein to combat the breakage?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 29, 2014)

shortdub78, are you manipulating that area a lot? That causes tenderness when I have new growth present.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 29, 2014)

Split ends have haunted me for much of 2014. 

Other than the obvious: no harsh shampoos, moisturize/seal, DC, keep hair hydrated, trims, gentle detangling, finger detangling and protein treatments, are you doing any other preventative techniques for combatting splits?

Long hair ladies, how do you deal with relaxer runoff other than layering on a thick layer of grease, oil, vaseline, etc? I'm thinking my hair chilling in the shampoo bowl being exposed to relaxer may be causing the issue.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2014)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, are you manipulating that area a lot? That causes tenderness when I have new growth present.



that is just a bad area for me period, but i really think i have a tiny bald spot there.  that area is badly broken, the majority of it is new growth with relaxed ends hanging on for dear life!  i'm dcing my hair now. i'm about 10 weeks post now.  if this dc works for me, i might still try to finish out the six month stretch.  i just had a really bad weekend with my hair. but i got the detangling thing down.  Man & Tail really works well.  i'm doing alright with the daily moisturizing too.  i will not mess with bonelaxing my hair, or doing my own relaxers anymore.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Have you tried protein to combat the breakage?



yes.  i have been using reconstructors to help.  i wash every 5 days and for the past few weeks i have been using protein.  i have been using ORS replenishing, Nairobi, and Aphogee 2 min.  i believe i got the breakage under control, but that blow dryer was too much for me to handle or i was just in too big of a hurry? i am going to try the tension method.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2014)

i'm testing out Silicon Mix tonight.  i'm about to go and rinse it out soon.  i finally get two wig stands, so i am going to wash my wigs tonight.

update (posted this in another thread)
ok, so my nervous breakdown is over! i had a wonderful washing experience! Silicon Mix is now my holy grail! first, i prepooed with coconut oil and nourish oil. next, i shampooed with elucence moisture, next i tee shirt blotted my hair and applied silicon mix in the shower starting with the new growth first in sections. after that, i got out of the shower and allowed the conditioner to stay on with no heat (plastic cap) for 30-40 mins. i hopped back in, and magic happened. i was actually able to detangle my hair in the shower! i haven't done that in 3 years. it felt like showering with The Rock Johnson! Yaass Gawd Nessa! my new growth was laid like Nene Leaks hunty! i added my detangler (because i'm not stupid) and my leave-ins, then proceeded to comb the products through. i got the hang of my new blow dryer. it took forever to dry my hair since i did it in a ton of sections. 

right now my hair is so soft, has shine, and i can run my fingers through it! i don't even know what to do with it right now. 

oh and i am SL. so i know i am going to be super geeked when i see my hair straightened. 

i now have more confidence in transitioning to texlax and doing a long stretch. and i barely had any breakage. it was mechanical. (me)


----------



## divachyk (Oct 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> that is just a bad area for me period, but i really think i have a tiny bald spot there.  that area is badly broken, the majority of it is new growth with relaxed ends hanging on for dear life!  i'm dcing my hair now. i'm about 10 weeks post now.  if this dc works for me, i might still try to finish out the six month stretch.  i just had a really bad weekend with my hair. but i got the detangling thing down.  Man & Tail really works well.  i'm doing alright with the daily moisturizing too.  i will not mess with bonelaxing my hair, or doing my own relaxers anymore.



shortdub78 what exactly about that area makes it the worst area of all areas? My crown is the thickest, coarsest and driest. DCing 2x weekly really helped me manage that area.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been a bad buddy. No consistency in when I relax because long stretches are easy for me. I don't think I have buddies anymore haven't seen them post anywhere in a while. Hopefully next year will be better and more consistent. Every 16 weeks maybe?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2014)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 what exactly about that area makes it the worst area of all areas? My crown is the thickest, coarsest and driest. DCing 2x weekly really helped me manage that area.



my crown area too! that area is a beast to deal with.  i really like that Infusium Moisture Replenisher leave-in mist.  i use that as a liquid moisturizer on my new growth and that area.  i still use Wave Nouveau moisturizing mist, and SD Waterfall Mist.  i got my hair plaited and pinned up right now.  i will just spray those areas daily, and reapply my cream moisturizer every twice a week, since i wash every five days.  so i will be washing again this sunday night. i think that is the only time i can do my hair and not have to be bothered or rush. 

have you ever tried Silicon Mix? i was detangling in the shower!  you hear me! detangling in the shower!   i started singing Touched A Dream and i don't even like that fool!  i was dancing singing Usher's Good Kisser and Kem's Can You Feel It! when i was blow drying


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Split ends have haunted me for much of 2014.
> 
> Other than the obvious: no harsh shampoos, moisturize/seal, DC, keep hair hydrated, trims, gentle detangling, finger detangling and protein treatments, are you doing any other preventative techniques for combatting splits?
> 
> Long hair ladies, how do you deal with relaxer runoff other than layering on a thick layer of grease, oil, vaseline, etc? I'm thinking my hair chilling in the shampoo bowl being exposed to relaxer may be causing the issue.



i think that is the only want to combat that.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> yes.  i have been using reconstructors to help.  i wash every 5 days and for the past few weeks i have been using protein.  i have been using ORS replenishing, Nairobi, and Aphogee 2 min.  i believe i got the breakage under control, but that blow dryer was too much for me to handle or i was just in too big of a hurry? i am going to try the tension method.



It was lack of protein and too much blow drying from the salon that had my crown breaking. When I started using protein and eliminating hear it stopped. Now, I blow on medium and my crown hasn't been suffering. My crown can tolerate intense manipulation, it just needs more protein and moisture than the rest of my head.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 2, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Split ends have haunted me for much of 2014.  Other than the obvious: no harsh shampoos, moisturize/seal, DC, keep hair hydrated, trims, gentle detangling, finger detangling and protein treatments, are you doing any other preventative techniques for combatting splits?  Long hair ladies, how do you deal with relaxer runoff other than layering on a thick layer of grease, oil, vaseline, etc? I'm thinking my hair chilling in the shampoo bowl being exposed to relaxer may be causing the issue.



Honestly, that's why I self relax. I've long came to the conclusion that your hair sitting in the sink while rinsing relaxer in the Salon eats it away. Whenever I self relaxed I never had issues with my ends (outside of wearing my hair out) but when I would let them relax its like I was getting a hair cut. 

I tested it out but getting my ends cut before two weeks before a relaxer then seeing how much needed to be cut right after a relaxer. I would need my ends cut both times. When I would self relax, after getting my ends trimmed two weeks before, I wouldn't need my ends clipped  

Self relaxing is not easy, but it does have its benefits.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 2, 2014)

I have been using Aphogee 2 min for the last 8-10 weeks at every wash. My hair has never been so healthy!!!!  I was afraid of protein but not any more!!!!  I always follow with a 30 minute dc with Aubry Honeysuckle Rose with heat. Protein has become a staple and so glad I broke my fears!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Ok Ok, ya'll talked me off the going natural ledge - BUT I'm really watching my hairline now.  I'm tellin' ya'll there's too much of my scalp showing!



i have some of that going on near my ears.  my hair is really coiling up in that area on both sides.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i have some of that going on near my ears.  my hair is really coiling up in that area on both sides.



Got any pics?  My hairline is continuing to coil up so tight!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Got any pics?  My hairline is continuing to coil up so tight!



i will try to have some tomorrow! i'm sure it's nothing to be worried about.  just maybe a change in texture for you?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i will try to have some tomorrow! i'm sure it's nothing to be worried about.  just maybe a change in texture for you?



I don't know.  I've been taking my hair vitamins faithfully so maybe I'm getting better growth this time???

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Oct 2, 2014)

Saludable84, thanks! I use to self relax and agree it's better in some aspects. However, self relaxing doesn't come without its own set of issues (for me). I always overlapped, unintentionally. I also am concerned about under/over processing. While my ends are bad, I feel the issues that come along with self relaxing, if not done properly, may be worse of the two evils. My ends were never an issue until this year so I feel I'm able to achieve healthy ends while being salon relaxed. I might consider it though since my standards are higher than any stylist is able to give.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> my crown area too! that area is a beast to deal with.  i really like that Infusium Moisture Replenisher leave-in mist.  i use that as a liquid moisturizer on my new growth and that area.  i still use Wave Nouveau moisturizing mist, and SD Waterfall Mist.  i got my hair plaited and pinned up right now.  i will just spray those areas daily, and reapply my cream moisturizer every twice a week, since i wash every five days.  so i will be washing again this sunday night. i think that is the only time i can do my hair and not have to be bothered or rush.
> 
> have you ever tried Silicon Mix? i was detangling in the shower!  you hear me! detangling in the shower!   i started singing Touched A Dream and i don't even like that fool!  i was dancing singing Usher's Good Kisser and Kem's Can You Feel It! when i was blow drying



I have never used that mix....so glad to hear it made you saaannng giryal.  shortdub78


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 3, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, thanks! I use to self relax and agree it's better in some aspects. However, self relaxing doesn't come without its own set of issues (for me). I always overlapped, unintentionally. I also am concerned about under/over processing. While my ends are bad, I feel the issues that come along with self relaxing, if not done properly, may be worse of the two evils. My ends were never an issue until this year so I feel I'm able to achieve healthy ends while being salon relaxed. I might consider it though since my standards are higher than any stylist is able to give.



And the overlapping is why I stretch so long. I think, for you, it pays to take one step at a time and thats really admirable. You couldn't stretch past 10 weeks and now your what? 12 weeks post? When you start stretching that long and longer, you find it gets harder to overlap. With me and the fact that I only relaxed 3 times this year, you can see the growth and know where to go. I think as you keep moving along, a lot more things will get easier for you to overcome.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks chica Saludable84 do you get consistent processing each and every time. I really prefer not to having varying textures from inconsistent touch up results. I'm 12 weeks now. Can you believe that? However, it has only been possible from styling my hair and forgetting about it for a few days until take down and re-style....so I'm cheating. 

I use to touch up every 12 weeks so I will really rejoice come weeks 13 and beyond if I can continue without issues. I will feel really accomplished then. I stretched for 16 weeks once but it was quite eventful so I don't consider that stretch a success. 

One step at a time is right. I'm thinking of getting braids for the winter so that will help me stretch as well. I'm gonna try to continue my current stretch and just get the install. I really don't want to relax right now because I wanna see if my ends deteriorate naturally without chemical applied. I will get a nice trim beforehand so I go into the install without problems.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 3, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> I don't know.  I've been taking my hair vitamins faithfully so maybe I'm getting better growth this time???  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


  I have tried to post a pic, but the screen goes black. I have to delete the app just to get out of it. I got an iPhone so I'm trying to figure this out. 




I will get a better pic of it when I wash my hair, but I hope u can see what I'm talking about sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey relaxed buddies!  Thank you all for participating in this thread.  I don't think we need this buddy system anymore, so I won't be creating a 2015 thread.  

I'm so glad to see more relaxed ladies posting new threads and participating on the board.  Keep it up and let's grow on! 

Allandra please close this thread.


----------

